# Three word story



## Orange Soda King

Let's do this, Talk Classical!!  Post three words to continue the story from the poster above you. Let's have some fun, and keep it preferably family-friendly. :tiphat: I'll start:


Once up a


----------



## Crudblud

chimney, Pete realised


----------



## aleazk

that he needed


----------



## KenOC

his long-lost


----------



## Kopachris

friend, George. He


----------



## samurai

therefore signaled with


----------



## violadude

a hand gesture


----------



## jani

George answered with


----------



## Crudblud

"X-ray vision, strange..."


----------



## Ravndal

But, not stranger


----------



## Hausmusik

than the light


----------



## hawk

shining out of


----------



## lorelei

the sitting dog


----------



## Weston

, but Pete couldn't


----------



## Ravndal

get ahold of


----------



## Ramako

The dog's tail


----------



## jani

so Pete started


----------



## Ravndal

, but Pete couldn't get ahold of the dogs tail was colored blue

really?


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> , but Pete couldn't get ahold of the dogs tail was colored blue
> 
> really?


Hey that's more than three words, also isn't the point of these kinda games that the story will turn out kinda strange.

OH sorry i didn't read the last post on the last page.
I just read Ramakos.

I FIXED MY ORIGINAL POST IT SHOULD MAKE SOMEKINDA SENSE NOW.


----------



## kv466

jani said:


> so Pete started


to sweat profusely...


----------



## Manxfeeder

while grabbing sunglasses.


----------



## Hausmusik

Manxfeeder said:


> while grabbing sunglasses.


Meanwhile, in Topeka,


----------



## GGluek

a steam calliope


----------



## Manxfeeder

blasted Brahms bellicously


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Manxfeeder said:


> blasted Brahms bellicously


Until Brahms realised...


----------



## KenOC

AClockworkOrange said:


> Until Brahms realised...


that the tempi


----------



## Ramako

were too moderate!


----------



## GGluek

So he shuffled


----------



## KenOC

GGluek said:


> So he shuffled


off his mortal


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Christmas tree effect


----------



## Mahlerian

, getting his Clara-loving


----------



## hawk

trombone out of


----------



## Weston

hock for transcribing


----------



## Crudblud

Frosty the Snowman


----------



## Hausmusik

Crudblud said:


> Frosty the Snowman


for arpeggione. Paradoxically,


----------



## BlazeGlory

though his actions


----------



## clavichorder

Carthage managed to


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

write a Phoenician


----------



## Mahlerian

lullaby, based on


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> lullaby, based on


"The Slaughter of


----------



## Hausmusik

"A Million Rainbows."


(Are we reading blaze's "though" as "through"? Because otherwise we need to start this sentence over again.)


----------



## hawk

Ah, no more


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In exasperation he


----------



## Hausmusik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> In exasperation he


sputtered, as he


----------



## Mahlerian

waltzed down a


----------



## Turangalîla

grocery aisle, and


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

calling all vegetables


----------



## Ramako

he bade them


----------



## Hausmusik

Ramako said:


> he bade them


to stop stewing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Lonely at home


----------



## clavichorder

, safe from sewing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

chances are good


----------



## Hausmusik

it'll stop snowing.


----------



## Mahlerian

So said the


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

vegetable responding to


----------



## Ramako

need of each


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

prune isn't really


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

the pleasantest enterprise.


----------



## Turangalîla

Debussy's metronome really


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

will respond to


----------



## Mahlerian

parallel tempos, working


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rutabaga, Rutabaga, Rutabaga


----------



## Turangalîla

mentally insane and


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Call one today


----------



## Turangalîla

for financial success


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Call it by


----------



## Turangalîla

its name, please


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Call any vegetable


----------



## Turangalîla

, not a fruit,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Call one today


----------



## samurai

before it's too


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

prune isn't really


----------



## samurai

something to joke


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Some people don't


----------



## Vaneyes

about but then


----------



## samurai

some other people


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Covered with dew


----------



## samurai

and other types


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Standing there shiny


----------



## samurai

and sparkling like


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

while the neighbors


----------



## Turangalîla

ask God why


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

something to hide?


----------



## samurai

Little did they


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Call and they'll


----------



## Turangalîla

go kill Xenakis

[why do _your_ three words never continue the topic...?]


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

by stochastic processes

[if you put the words together I've been using they are the lyrics to Call any vegetable by Zappa - that might be why]


----------



## Turangalîla

in Ugandan latrines

[Ok, got it ]


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

provision is very

[glad you asked - I was begining to run out of lyrics..]


----------



## Weston

forlorn about Pete.

[Whatever happened with Pete, folks?]


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

who was pete?


----------



## Turangalîla

I don't know


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

let neighbors decide


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

who to throw


----------



## Mahlerian

off the plane.


----------



## Hausmusik

Then, after landing


----------



## Turangalîla

, Oprah said, "Wait!...


----------



## Ramako

what was that?"


----------



## clavichorder

Long lost Peter


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poor poor pete


----------



## clavichorder

in a sentence


----------



## Mahlerian

full of adverbs


----------



## clavichorder

but without commas


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pete, better, dead.


----------



## clavichorder

Forgetting Peterson, Oprah


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

refused to show


----------



## clavichorder

her strong feelings


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

,the other woman


----------



## clavichorder

was too annoying


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and very contagious


----------



## clavichorder

with disco fever.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in a dance


----------



## clavichorder

the trolling ceased


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and cut her


----------



## clavichorder

pie she did.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

an evil enchantress


----------



## clavichorder

flexed her biceps


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Feel the power


----------



## Mahlerian

of those Alsatian


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

consider themselves French


----------



## clavichorder

(Where is your punctuation EddieRU? I am trying to make some sense out of this... or do I just not understand your avant garde sentence structure?)

Toast. Trendy blokes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

[Yes us post modern avant garde types are quite liberal, with the use of philological etymological dialectal phonological language.]

Restaurants, Bars, Pubs


----------



## clavichorder

and grocery bandanas


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

[jees just about need to use the metaphysical email for this one]

,red gifted ones.


----------



## clavichorder

Estwald, the hard


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

[not so bad I think!]

and The Gods


----------



## Turangalîla

ate some sushi


----------



## Mahlerian

, got mercury poisoning,


----------



## Turangalîla

and vomited on


----------



## Ramako

the marble couch


----------



## starthrower

drank mexican water


----------



## Turangalîla

, and died. So


----------



## Mahlerian

the funeral was


----------



## Vaneyes

a fortnight ago


----------



## Turangalîla

, in Uzbekistan, because


----------



## Klavierspieler

Australia was out


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Antarctica too cold


----------



## Turangalîla

, BC too rainy :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

, India lacked hamburgers


----------



## clavichorder

oh Estwald! Why?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

because the moon


----------



## clavichorder

had the solution


----------



## LittleSoubrette

what he needed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

another copy of


----------



## clavichorder

"The God's Themselves."


----------



## Turangalîla

Why would they


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ask Isaac Asimov


----------



## clavichorder

when they could


----------



## Turangalîla

ask Liszt's daughter? :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Cosima Wagner's Asimov


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Liszt puzzled stated


----------



## clavichorder

"even Graupner couldn't


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

write a cantata


----------



## Turangalîla

, let alone Cosima!"


----------



## clavichorder

Liszt is magnificent


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

so said the


----------



## clavichorder

current Pete incarnation


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

But even he


----------



## clavichorder

couldn't hold candles


----------



## Turangalîla

to Alkan's magnificence! :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Dick Johnson hated


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Holden, William and


----------



## clavichorder

Flavius Odoacer grokked


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in loincloths and


----------



## clavichorder

Alkan still shined


----------



## PetrB

in studied insouciance


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

wept repeatedly until


----------



## clavichorder

he dried up


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just like Mozarts


----------



## clavichorder

crazy animal magnetism.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pictured in glory


----------



## MaestroViolinist

which is a


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

big issue because............


----------



## starthrower

HSBC got off.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

but not so


----------



## clavichorder

potent Moe Zart


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

[ is the like a sick Wal Mart, where they paly strange music?]

was wolfed by


----------



## clavichorder

a gross(e) ludwig


----------



## KenOC

in one enormous


----------



## clavichorder

gulp of symphonic


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

blunderbuss of enormous


----------



## samurai

proportions, which functioned


----------



## KenOC

samurai said:


> proportions, which functioned


like a hydraulic


----------



## clavichorder

ridden ghetto hotrod.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in exclusiveness to


----------



## clavichorder

the ear canal


----------



## Kieran

By the road


----------



## clavichorder

in the inner

(that dangerous Ludwig creature, wants to resemble the "Wrath of Khan" parasite...its officially called a "Grosse Ludwig"(_Grosseus Ludwigius_)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Venusian planetary plain


----------



## clavichorder

. It was hot


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and rained acid


----------



## Stargazer

, encouraging proton donation.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Shame Mozart was


----------



## clavichorder

proton deficient. Positrons


----------



## KenOC

had caused pustules


----------



## clavichorder

and urbanite excesses


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

However Beethoven offered


----------



## Kieran

space ship blues


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in Twelve-tone


----------



## KenOC

syncopated Etruscan style


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

but even Rasnan's


----------



## Kieran

Space ship blues


----------



## Bone

Aroused feelings of


----------



## Kieran

Envy and hunger


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

turning Glazunov green!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and Haydn was


----------



## Kieran

Sleeping on the


----------



## Chrythes

Blue Jay Way


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

George Harrison kindly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

offered his weeping


----------



## clavichorder

guitar a pick


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rachmaninoff was looking


----------



## Feathers

at the snoring


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

atonal Debussy who


----------



## Klavierspieler

was very impressive.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Composing in serial


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

4/7 time busts...............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Debussy scared Rachmaninoff


----------



## jani

away with horrible


----------



## Mahlerian

breath, brought on


----------



## Bix

by eating too ...........


----------



## Op.123

much pickled starling.


----------



## jani

Hey i just

xsdfghjklkjhgfxsdfghjkl


----------



## Bix

passed a very. ..........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

very very very....


----------



## jani

smelly bugger ball


----------



## Op.123

Which was filled


----------



## Bix

up to the ................


----------



## Op.123

Top with scary...


----------



## Op.123

People with Anatidaephobia


----------



## Op.123

Who are irrationally


----------



## Op.123

Afraid that somewhere


----------



## Op.123

In the world...


----------



## Op.123

A duck is......


----------



## Op.123

Watching them and...

(All of them posts were to inform people what anatideaphobia is)


----------



## Ingélou

OMG!........


----------



## Taggart

The Green Man ducks in a row


----------



## ptr

watched the seamless


----------



## Op.123

Hippo who was...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

humming mozart subsonically


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

and flying over


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A bemused Rachy


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

who was wondering


----------



## Kieran

And chewing his


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

old, smelly, little


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hip hop score----------


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

. He muttered to


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Leo about scrabin


----------



## Op.123

who he killed...


----------



## Mahlerian

with a merciless


----------



## Bix

ancient form of ......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

tympani torture technique


----------



## Mahlerian

involving glissandi and


----------



## Orpheus

unusual time signatures


----------



## Op.123

Meanwhile schumann yelled...


----------



## Bix

bring me a ........


----------



## Mahlerian

ream of score-paper!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Schumann died suddenly


----------



## Mahlerian

while scribbling furiously


----------



## Orpheus

an atonal sequence


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

for his upcoming


----------



## Crudblud

cottage cheese bonanza


----------



## Ondine

and having no...


----------



## Guest

method of deployment


----------



## Op.123

Which meant he.......


----------



## Guest

humbly begged Brahms


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

to supply him 

......


----------



## Op.123

with excessive amounts...


----------



## Mahlerian

of elephant tranquilizers.


----------



## Op.123

He needed elephant...


----------



## TxllxT

Go Gorky Goncharov


----------



## Op.123

TxllxT said:


> Go Gorky Goncharov


You seem to have misunderstood the purpose of this thread.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

afterwards could be...


----------



## Op.123

Carrying on from he needed elephant...

Tranquilliser because the...


----------



## Orpheus

beer had spoiled


----------



## Op.123

his meal. Now...


----------



## cwarchc

He had to........


----------



## Op.123

go to the...
................


----------



## PetrB

Serengeti, riding camelback


----------



## Op.123

and flailing his...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

long tail behind


----------



## Op.123

he dived from...


----------



## Rehydration

. . . the top of . . .


----------



## Mahlerian

a large dune...


----------



## Op.123

into hell, where...


----------



## Op.123

the devil tortured...


----------



## Bix

Ligetis devils staircase


----------



## Op.123

by playing Glass...


----------



## PetrB

via looped tapes


----------



## ptr

.(Period) For Crying


----------



## PetrB

angels' tears are


----------



## Mahlerian

primed for sentimental


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

recollection, the Camel


----------



## Op.123

Was grating his...


----------



## PetrB

hump, against time


----------



## ptr

and deliberately wooing


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

the fair, young


----------



## PetrB

attractive dromedary, Hippolyta


----------



## aleazk

. She had a


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

bosom the size 

...


----------



## Bix

a fried egg .....


----------



## Op.123

of boulders. Her...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

tanned skin resembled


----------



## Op.123

murdered penguins and...


----------



## Orpheus

preserved bog bodies


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Scrabin's ghost wondered


----------



## Ingélou

if nubile wallabies


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

should dance on


----------



## PetrB

their ancestors' graves.


----------



## ptr

all morning, til


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the bog bodies.......


----------



## PetrB

spontaneously combusted in


----------



## ptr

Wolfgang Sawallisch Moustache


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

that someone tickled


----------



## jani

while they were lying 

I know that i am cheating but i couldn't resist.


----------



## Celloman

.....in the grass.


----------



## Op.123

With three platypus...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Whose names were

(I'm assuming "there" was a typo for "three...")


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Illawarra, Austen and Tayshus


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Illawarra loved to


----------



## Orpheus

cherish her bunyips


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

unleashing them upon


----------



## Op.123

the unsuspecting Brahms...


----------



## Cosmos

who would dodge


----------



## Op.123

,while shooting cats,


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

were being shot


----------



## millionrainbows

then the rabbit


----------



## Crudblud

shot Brahms' face


----------



## millionrainbows

which imploded suddenly


----------



## Op.123

And killed Clara.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Chopin, whose life


----------



## millionrainbows

savings was stolen


----------



## Op.123

Contacted the FBI...


----------



## cwarchc

but they were.....


----------



## Orpheus

hunting criminal ellipses


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

from the killer,


----------



## millionrainbows

who was revealed


----------



## Ondine

as having some...


----------



## millionrainbows

sort of craving


----------



## Celloman

...for fava beans and a nice chilanti. [sorry about going over, couldn't resist!]


----------



## Turangalîla

Then Wagner said


----------



## PetrB

oi vey ist............


----------



## Ryan

While watching porn


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Ryan said:


> While watching porn


erm... what? 

from Teh INTERNETZ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

which Wagner stole


----------



## millionrainbows

. Then, the rabbit


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

pleaded with Austen


----------



## Crudblud

for many clocks


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and even more..............


----------



## millionrainbows

. Additionally, the rabbit


----------



## Op.123

pooped on a..........


----------



## Op.123

monk who said......


----------



## Ondine

-Bring me back....


----------



## Op.123

My sanity or...


----------



## ptr

the truth matters


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

that I'll destroy...


----------



## millionrainbows

...The sky sighed,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Alice then appeared


----------



## Celloman

...and gave him


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

chicken pot pie!


----------



## Op.123

He was devastated...


----------



## Bix

when the flying ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

monk threw excreta


----------



## millionrainbows

and it splattered


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

on Alice's Face!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"Goodness gracious me!"


----------



## millionrainbows

"That's good stuff!"


----------



## millionrainbows

Suddenly, last Summer


----------



## Bix

whilst stringing a


----------



## millionrainbows

guy up for.....


----------



## Op.123

Execution because Alezinwaskalisendorntopolaria's


----------



## millionrainbows

handling of the


----------



## millionrainbows

OrangeSodaKing case, which


----------



## Op.123

Bartok slept in


----------



## Op.123

After a barbecue


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with Lewis Carroll


----------



## clavichorder

Lewis seriously needed


----------



## Celloman

a psychiatrist, because


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

his bunny slippers


----------



## millionrainbows

made from rabbit


----------



## Celloman

entrails, stank like


----------



## clavichorder

insubstantial olfactory hallucinations.


----------



## Op.123

Elsewhere riots were


----------



## ptr

were bursting with


----------



## brotagonist

brutal delight. Bang!


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich pivoted, seeing


----------



## Orpheus

massive DSCH motifs


----------



## millionrainbows

, Stalin toilet-paper, chrysanthemums,


----------



## brotagonist

the Gulag. Woe,

These characters are not here, but totla to more than 15! Ha ha! How do YOU get around this idiocy?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

betide Shostakovich when


----------



## millionrainbows

seeing the gigantic


----------



## millionrainbows

clothespin Oldenburg sculpture


----------



## millionrainbows

and noticing that


----------



## millionrainbows

....it seemed to


----------



## millionrainbows

be falling towards


----------



## millionrainbows

him. "Gosh!" he


----------



## millionrainbows

murmured, while the


----------



## millionrainbows

rabbit...Whoops! I


----------



## millionrainbows

did it again!!!!


----------



## brotagonist

Bro's _Hasenbraten_, spiced


----------



## brotagonist

and piping, sang


----------



## brotagonist

a gustatory ode


----------



## brotagonist

of Scelsian dimension.


----------



## Celloman

'Twas brillig, and


----------



## Celloman

the slithy toves


----------



## Celloman

did gyre and gimble


----------



## Celloman

...in the wabe.


----------



## Op.123

Meanwhile Wagner had...


----------



## ptr

an eventual affair


----------



## millionrainbows

with yet another


----------



## millionrainbows

rabbit...whoops! I...


----------



## millionrainbows

used "rabbit" again...


----------



## millionrainbows

Anybody got something?


----------



## millionrainbows

Come on, people!


----------



## millionrainbows

....Bring on the


----------



## millionrainbows

dancing rabbits! Ha....


----------



## millionrainbows

...ha ha haaa!!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Okay, let's start


----------



## Celloman

Okay, let's start


----------



## brotagonist

O! Dew-bath of

this is not here


----------



## brotagonist

extra-planetary provenance; wash


----------



## brotagonist

out my socks

this is not here


----------



## brotagonist

of earthly soils!

this is not here


----------



## Op.123

Flippers kill whales


----------



## ptr

, then don't eat


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

(I'm surprised there no rabbits mentioned here already)

Contra-bass Viola remnants!


----------



## Celloman

Indubitably, methylchloroisothiazolinone hath


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

tastes good too (also good for your hair)


----------



## clavichorder

unlike other vegetables


----------



## millionrainbows

Alas! With unpleasant


----------



## millionrainbows

side-effects, such as:


----------



## Celloman

severe constipation and


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

obsessive rabbit hunting


----------



## brotagonist

syndrome, or ORHS.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Rabbits were also


----------



## brotagonist

for nig' hating


----------



## brotagonist

to look, seen

more dummy characters here


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

rabbit seer Fiver


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

foretold Wagner's Infernal


----------



## millionrainbows

celestial hand-job, and


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

got his Ring


----------



## ptr

game squashed between


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fiver and light-deprived


----------



## millionrainbows

ceramic-oriented caffeine beverages


----------



## brotagonist

Fee! Fi! Chai! Chai!


----------



## millionrainbows

Zsa! Zsa! Gabor!


----------



## clavichorder

Out shouting doubt


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

was his favourite


----------



## clavichorder

approach to clairvoyance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Meanwhile, rabbits revolted


----------



## Op.123

. But it wasn't...


----------



## Op.123

The bananas fault...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

and it wasn't 

......


----------



## Op.123

The duck, who...


----------



## Op.123

Was wearing lipstick's...


----------



## Op.123

Fault. It was...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Wagner's fault because


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

the rabbits were


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jewish and supported


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

French Grand Opera.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Suddenly, the КГБ


----------



## Op.123

Fell into ďhjłœřwěgópĺkmñ.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ďhjłœřwěgópĺkmñ was a


----------



## ptr

beheaded platypus disguised


----------



## Op.123

As a Nazí............


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

who juggles many


----------



## Op.123

melons and crabs...


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

,they all died...


----------



## ptr

trough summer distentness


----------



## millionrainbows

and rabbit-fever related


----------



## millionrainbows

maladies. Wagner? Rabbits?


----------



## Op.123

Mr Klipkloperooney? When...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

the КГБ fell 

........


----------



## millionrainbows

, the rabbits returned.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wagner, Rabbits died


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, Lizards lived


----------



## millionrainbows

Stockhausen, Kangaroos languished


----------



## millionrainbows

Ligeti, Mosquitos increased


----------



## millionrainbows

in density. Suddenly,


----------



## millionrainbows

more rabbits appeared.


----------



## millionrainbows

"Rabbits, rabbits, rabbits!"


----------



## millionrainbows

he exclaimed exasperatedly.


----------



## millionrainbows

Suddenly, a rabbit


----------



## Celloman

cried, "Hugo Wolf!"


----------



## Turangalîla

"Your lieder are


----------



## Op.123

infinitely awful and


----------



## millionrainbows

the Erlkönig wants


----------



## millionrainbows

...me, a rabbit,


----------



## millionrainbows

......to water his


----------



## millionrainbows

stupid horse! The


----------



## millionrainbows

very idea! Obviously,


----------



## Op.123

the cat had......................................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

heard this too 

.....


----------



## millionrainbows

and decided he'd


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

better just sneeze


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

upon the rabbit.


----------



## millionrainbows

....Now gooey, the


----------



## millionrainbows

rabbit sprang forward


----------



## Op.123

onto some egg-whisks...


----------



## ClassicalCumulus

Then proceeded to


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

eat the cabbage


----------



## samurai

patch doll. Then,


----------



## Crudblud

zombie Brahms appeared


----------



## Op.123

With a large...


----------



## Crudblud

smelly cheese sandwich


----------



## Bix

which he lobbed


----------



## Op.123

At Clara Schumann...


----------



## Op.123

As a gift...........


----------



## Op.123

Of his love..............


----------



## Feathers

, but she decided


----------



## ptr

to show off.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with Mozart's rabbit


----------



## samm

which had sex...


----------



## Op.123

with EddieRUKiddingVarese who...


----------



## Ondine

felt something like


----------



## Op.123

A squashed potato.


----------



## ptr

in his Pan-Galactic-Gargle-Blaster*





*Sorry I had to Swedify "Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster" into one word!


----------



## Op.123

which he sniffed...


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

some sort "of" drugs....

(I'm not sure if prepositions count as words, they need to be there to give emphasis xD)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

(I'm so glad to was Mozart's rabbit- made the experience some much better I can truefully say was good to smoke too)

Even Graupner couldn't 

("subtle" attempt at changing subject)


----------



## Celloman

catch the rabbit.


----------



## Op.123

It was still...


----------



## Op.123

After EdddieRUKiddingVarese but...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Millionrainbows, flung himself


----------



## Celloman

over a cliff....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

But was caught


----------



## Op.123

By Air who........


----------



## ptr

was fishing for


----------



## Op.123

Americans in lake-widermere...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rachmaninoff donned waders


----------



## ptr

flogging his behind


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

because it was 

.....


----------



## Op.123

swelling at a...


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

A Two-Eyed Thumbs!...


----------



## ptr

Hurray, exclamation mark,


----------



## Op.123

don't eat dad's...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

a hopping Penguin


----------



## Op.123

(So, were gonna play it random are we, well, I can do that.)


running flip-flop ate


----------



## Celloman

a ghost pepper................


----------



## Op.123

Diving from penguins.......................................


----------



## Orpheus

the haiku's epicentre ...............


----------



## Op.123

while eating atoms... (this new rule is the worst)


----------



## ptr

Drew replied twinklingly ..........


----------



## Op.123

ptr said:


> Drew replied twinklingly ..........


"Drew?? That is my brothers Name"

(this is the truth. My brother's name IS Drew. This should also be read as in context with the rest of the story. Sorry I went over the word limit.)


----------



## ptr

thinking; Coincidental? Never!


----------



## Op.123

The sexy orange.............................


----------



## ptr

peels laid scattered .......................


----------



## Op.123

While eating atoms..........................


(Yes, I know I have said that before.)


----------



## Op.123

and flying go-karts... .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with rabbit shaped


----------



## Rehydration

chocolate graham crackers . . .


----------



## Celloman

.....scattered betwixt them.


----------



## ptr

At dawn she farted relentlessly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

twinklingly saw Drew


----------



## ptr

entering a state of orgasmic convulsion


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

of Coincidental Fugue-Fantasie


----------



## ptr

of the moment blahblahblah


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Clara-loving vegetable responded


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I love lollipops


----------



## ptr

that tastes like beyond the grave


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

waffles with bacon


----------



## ptr

washed down with ale tasting like


----------



## KenOC

pork-flavored yoghurt and


----------



## ptr

some home-grown tomatoes tasting like Danish


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Deliciously Debussy deliberated


----------



## Celloman

deluctable Danish desserts


----------



## ptr

while decomposing sligthly


----------



## KenOC

more quickly than bbbbbbbbbb


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

anything in general!.................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

gorgeously Gesualdo gorged


----------



## Celloman

.......greasy grilled grits.


----------



## Ingélou

Then suddenly - horrendously


----------



## KenOC

the universe exploded bbbbbbb


----------



## ptr

in velvety expressions of coxing his throat


----------



## Celloman

of pink-and-purple ether.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hateful Hadron-Collider hummed


----------



## schuberkovich

the final bars _


----------



## Celloman

...of Ligeti's _Atmospheres_


----------



## PetrB

, a popular ditty.......................


----------



## PetrB

from centuries ago. .......................


----------



## KenOC

Meanwhile, on Aldebaran, bbbbbbbbb


----------



## PetrB

Nara Bedla was .........................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Zinging Zodiacal Zymphony


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

and comet targeted..............................


----------



## ptr

the infernal beliefs of the twice handed buff


----------



## Celloman

.......of Richard Wagner.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

At the end.................


----------



## cwarchc

who wants chips?.........


----------



## ptr

Tegucigalpa was a portal to insanity, Howard told the audience


----------



## Ingélou

Siamese / Tabby cross who


----------



## ptr

purred gently whilst her master


----------



## ptr

her master besieged the last man standing


----------



## cwarchc

a strange apparition........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

of Richard Clayderman


----------



## cwarchc

in a bear...............................


----------



## ptr

suit, You ******* he yelled triumphantly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

said Kim Cheol-Woong 

(Note: Kim was a North Korean accused of treachery in 2001, his crime was playing a Richard Clayderman's L’ for Love on his piano. I can understand that)


----------



## ptr

, the truth prevails for ever


----------



## cwarchc

too nothing, sighs............................................


----------



## ptr

, thinking; such sultry little titties


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

wanton wurst, Wagner


----------



## ptr

was an obsession he had failed to dispel!


----------



## Ingélou

-born of absinthe----------


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

mostly medicinal, Mussorgsky


----------



## ptr

ran haphazardly through the undergrowth


----------



## Ingélou

the plangent tunnels-----------


----------



## ptr

, his hair flying behind him like a banner of truce


----------



## ptr

behind him like a banner of truce


----------



## ptr

a banner of truce lit with gasoline


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

reverberating Russian revisionism


----------



## ptr

, Mussorgsky stopped momentarily,


----------



## cwarchc

to adjust his.........................................................


----------



## Ingélou

blue suede shoes------------


----------



## Taggart

on the mountain.......................................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Magical Mystery Mussorgsky


----------



## Taggart

is the eggman ..............................................................................


----------



## Op.123

But not the Walrus.... (Sorry)


----------



## ptr

Who? Mussorgsky thought, running on down


----------



## Ingélou

exploring a molar-----------------


----------



## ptr

thoroughly with his limbs


----------



## Ingélou

elongated lacquered fingernail


----------



## Celloman

...was "normal" behavior.


----------



## Ingélou

(Freud states otherwise.)


----------



## Celloman

Psychoanalytics aside, the


----------



## ptr

steadiness of his hands was a striking element


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

rabbit bunny ears


----------



## ptr

balanced his features tagged or not


----------



## Orpheus

and prevented them


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

from Freudian foolishness


----------



## ptr

, something he deserved! (Bloody 25 Characters!)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Grainger granted graphic


----------



## Ingélou

interpretations of dramaturgy


----------



## ptr

behind his bifocals, he nodded


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

sociologically sensing Sibelius


----------



## ptr

spawned fabulous ideas on the spot


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

scorched Symphony Seven+1


----------



## Klavierspieler

and a half

asdfjlksajdflkjaskldfjakl


----------



## aisia

on the Esplanade

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ptr

marched the bell-bottom-jeans-clad


----------



## Celloman

...Byzantine herr Mozart!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Parading pitiful pieces-of-eight


----------



## ptr

split their precious time on two continents


----------



## LindnerianSea

what turned out hbybyvcrttbgghggggghhhhhh


----------



## ptr

excepting his liabilities head on


----------



## cwarchc

to behold experiences....................


----------



## Op.123

unknown to headless.. .


----------



## ptr

head-Lice-kind of gibberish.


----------



## cwarchc

At last, that's....................


----------



## Celloman

..........what P.D.Q Bach


----------



## ptr

enjoying a licorice-bar (blimey!)


----------



## Celloman

........ate for breakfast.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

pretty damn quick


----------



## Celloman

..........is Cage's ASLSP.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in geological time


----------



## ptr

he found his truth down the road


----------



## cwarchc

doppleganger had just...................


----------



## ptr

spat contentiously up-wind (hooray for Captain Spalding)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Not So Quick (N.S.Q. Bach)


----------



## Celloman

......wrote 10-hour Adagios


----------



## LindnerianSea

........yet his smirk ..........


----------



## ptr

exploded from behind his vellum


----------



## Op.123

But no matter.. .


----------



## peeyaj

what it takes............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

left-handed sewer flute


----------



## ptr

rules all bananas (like lime in Your Snaps)


----------



## Op.123

ate fifty loaves.. .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

stuffing coffee grounds


----------



## ptr

quite'an unpalatable combination he purred loudly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in your ears


----------



## ptr

she bit of more than he could chew!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

some of Gotland


----------



## ptr

to gargle with, clearing hear nostrals


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

three blind mice


----------



## ptr

slipping down her giant marshmallow gastric passage


----------



## Op.123

dress tickled her.. .


----------



## jani

you know what after three blind blind mice slipped down her dress and tickled her, it brings my mind some thing... you know... kinda... Twisted!


----------



## ptr

Jani, so young'n'innocent


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

J.S. Bach was shocked


----------



## ptr

someone had stolen his panties


----------



## Op.123

and eaten them..................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

three Bach's down


----------



## ptr

[as the] swell meandered carelessly through and through


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

through the fjords


----------



## Op.123

around London skipping...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and Caber tossing


----------



## ptr

eighty-eight feet, whilst his laundry dried gently in the wind


----------



## Op.123

jani said:


> you know what after three blind blind mice slipped down her dress and tickled her, it brings my mind some thing... you know... kinda... Twisted!


Was it supposed to read like this...

Three blind blind mice slipped down her dress and tickled her... This brings to my mind some thing... you know... kinda... Twisted!


----------



## cwarchc

skipping past Burroughs.................................


----------



## ptr

in a giant-bunny-suit (with nothing but undies under)


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

hopping like around...........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and around and ........


----------



## Op.123

Around and around.. .


----------



## ptr

and upp'n'down! (much a do about jumping!)


----------



## Op.123

And around and.. .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Suddenly Studebacher Hoch


----------



## ptr

stomped him furiously it tell You


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

fantastic new superhero


----------



## ptr

with all perks available in the superhero purse


----------



## Op.123

and went around.. .


----------



## Op.123

and around and.. .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

like a record


----------



## Celloman

......on steroids. Berlioz


----------



## ptr

was a hack (at peeling potatoes)


----------



## Celloman

who was obsessed...................


----------



## ptr

with self-destructive compositions


----------



## Celloman

and Harriet Smithson............


----------



## ptr

made-out in the back-seat of her buggy


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Odéon Theatre telephone-box


----------



## Op.123

Where a harpist.. .


----------



## ptr

had resided since they had uttered matrimony


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

3rd March 1854


----------



## Wicked_one

back when everybody 

(25 things)


----------



## ptr

was scientifically happy, and blew their minds on Nitrous oxide


----------



## Ryan

I love Miley <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with Aunt-Jemima syrup


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

and crispy bacon!

----------------


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

like Russian Salo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and warm bitter


----------



## ptr

poured for licking-it-of Aunt-Jemima


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Clara's telephone handset


----------



## Celloman

three word story!............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

tastes better with


----------



## ptr

a splash of nitro laced TNT


----------



## cwarchc

the best single..........................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

malt whiskey with


----------



## ptr

a twisted lime disjointed from its culture


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Brahms spat vigorously


----------



## ptr

it was his first time twanging


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

meeting with Liszt


----------



## ptr

which redeemed him vigorously but with lots of pain


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

from seedy bars


----------



## cwarchc

and cheap, slushy.......................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

cantatas but no


----------



## peeyaj

wants, to be .....................


----------



## ptr

chained, shackled and quartered


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

technically advanced, liszt


----------



## ptr

furthered his nihilistic thoughts


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

son in law


----------



## ptr

in his dreams (Richard he yelled out loudly!)


----------



## cwarchc

of future world.....................................


----------



## Op.123

And cockroach-infested restraunts...


----------



## ptr

Burp he went (shaking his belly infamously!)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

until Wagner intervened


----------



## ptr

and tore of his head laughing out loud


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Brahms pristine wig


----------



## ptr

and for a few seconds he felt safe


----------



## ptr

few seconds he felt safe as milk


----------



## cwarchc

reveled in infamy....................................


----------



## ptr

from loving Brahms little twinkle toes


----------



## cwarchc

oh the shame///////////////////////////////


----------



## mstar

But the apalling ...............


----------



## mstar

Whoops! I meant "but the appalling"


----------



## cwarchc

consequences meant that..............


----------



## ptr

whilst on foot (he always dropped his trousers)


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

died from câncer....



(The End!)  :devil:

Let's start again... 



Once upon a


----------



## ptr

small maggot's existence the unguent spermatozoa whale


----------



## cwarchc

was all that.........................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Brahms needed prior


----------



## mstar

To Liszt's magnificent......


----------



## Toddlertoddy

mstar said:


> Whoops! I meant "but the appalling"


psssssst there's an edit button


----------



## ptr

left hand pinkie shoved up Brahms


----------



## mstar

When silently sneaking.....


----------



## ptr

his other hand down Clara's brassiere


----------



## cwarchc

forgot what he .........................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and billy-the-mountain were


----------



## mstar

Rioting over since.......


----------



## ptr

Brahms pastry account ran to nil


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

comprising per-diem and


----------



## Ingélou

lime-flavoured cream horns"#FFFFFF"]-------------------


----------



## ptr

dropped of in squeek pond


----------



## Taggart

asses' milk baths ..........................


----------



## cwarchc

giving slightly offensive


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Neil Sedaka nasal


----------



## Ingélou

pseudo-cathartic snuffles and


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Twirly right hand


----------



## cwarchc

posturing whilst standing


----------



## Ingélou

upon his psychotherapist's


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Joni Mitchell auotgraphed


----------



## Ingélou

handbook. Just then-------------------


----------



## mstar

Schumann's high-pitched scream


----------



## ptr

interrupted the calm (in a frustrated manner!)


----------



## mstar

If not, then....  

(Sorry, your double post is part of the story now!!  )


----------



## ptr

she tore of her chintzy dress


----------



## Ingélou

his false moustachios. ------


----------



## Taggart

He yelped angrily.................................................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

another Wig uncovered


----------



## mstar

his very interestingly 

(lalalalalalalalalalaaaaaa25characters)


----------



## Ingélou

formed right earlobe; -----------


----------



## ptr

she gulped, chewed and enjoyed the moment


----------



## mstar

And spit at 

.......................


----------



## science

but nobody noticed

[25 25 25 25 25]


----------



## Ingélou

an enormous phosphorescent


----------



## Wicked_one

elephant that wanted (blabla)


----------



## ptr

someone's rough hands to claw his back


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Liszt suddenly awoke


----------



## ptr

thinking, Loch Lomond! I'll never touch it again


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in Old Irish


----------



## starthrower

Don't bomb Syria

This is foolish

Get it, Obama?

If you do

I'll call you

The black Bush

Perpetuator of violence

Murderer of civilians

With my taxes

You phony *******!


----------



## ptr

a language treasured by the few and far


----------



## mstar

By all desperate............


----------



## cwarchc

men. In anguish/...................................

.


----------



## ptr

the giant trilobite nibbled at what was left of her toenails


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

called Wagner, moved


----------



## Rehydration

slowly towards a

extra characters


----------



## mstar

Abnormally large peapod........


----------



## ptr

whose bitter taste he had never liked


----------



## Ingélou

reputedly cured chronic----------


----------



## JCarmel

peapod-induced flatulence


----------



## ptr

Ah, flatulence Mon-amour You make me cake


----------



## JCarmel

.....je ne t'adore



extra words reqd


----------



## mstar

While on floor......................


----------



## cwarchc

a small flea....................................


----------



## ptr

explored the depths of his sexuality


----------



## mstar

Of Yehudi Menuhin's...............


----------



## cwarchc

extensive back catalogue............................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wagner moved  ever


----------



## mstar

Cautiously into TC's.............


----------



## ptr

penalty booth, for a life time match penalty


----------



## cwarchc

eternity, ha,ha..............................


----------



## mstar

Soon afterwards, cwarchc..............

(Sorry, it was irresistible  )


----------



## Ingélou

whistled 'Scheherezade.' But


----------



## ptr

misinterpreted the last bars of The Young Prince and the Young Princess


----------



## mstar

45 minutes o :lol. Ingenue 

..................


----------



## Ingélou

preserved perfect silence.


----------



## Celloman

Unfortunately, ptr fell........................


----------



## cwarchc

down into the..................................


----------



## JCarmel

Vestibule of Hell



extra words req'd


----------



## Turangalîla

, and yelled "Aloha! .....................................................


----------



## PetrB

Ciao, bello! and ..............................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

sighted flatulent trilobite


----------



## PetrB

psychoacousticians as the


----------



## mstar

EddieRUKiddingVarese screamed shrilly


----------



## Turangalîla

and mstar winked  ....................................


----------



## JCarmel

a mystical wink




these extra letters are a Pain!


----------



## cwarchc

but then, just...................................


----------



## ptr

as the flames licked his tuckhus


----------



## Ingélou

danced ritually, fandango-like,


----------



## ptr

on her tuchus, and pretty it is!


----------



## cwarchc

she screamed sweetly......................


----------



## mstar

Ptr broke the

(Oh, "her," so I assume you've all either read my profile or read one of my posts concerning Tchaikovsky?... NO, JUST KIDDING, Joke! Joke!  )


----------



## ptr

rule of disbelief concerning religion

(And mstar, no I had not, but I have now and I believe that anyone that can write a biography on Rachmaninoiff in five minutes must suffer from burning fingers or be to hot to handle!  )


----------



## Turangalîla

. Tomorrow he plans  .................


----------



## cwarchc

for world domination..............................


----------



## ptr

in his sixty-second-dream


----------



## mstar

After commenting on...........



ptr said:


> (And mstar, no I had not, but I have now and I believe that anyone that can write a biography on Rachmaninoiff in five minutes must suffer from burning fingers or be to hot to handle!  )


Oh, but he did himself! 




If you know what I mean....


----------



## Turangalîla

Wagner's anti-Semitism and


----------



## mstar

CarterJohnsonPiano's love for.........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Howie-Johnson's and witchcraft


----------



## mstar

Tchaikovsky rushed breathlessly............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

stirring the cauldron


----------



## mstar

Of horrific 32-notes......


----------



## ptr

themes and variations, I digress


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

combining horrific semibreve's


----------



## Ingélou

and prestidigitatory hemi-demi-semiquavers


----------



## science

NFL Red Zone

------------------

fantasy football team

----------------

beer and chips


----------



## mstar

Forming a cacophony........


----------



## cwarchc

of mighty voluminous...........................


----------



## ptr

single-note brass-band fanfares


----------



## mstar

With live cannons... 

(Yes, an 1812 overture reference....  )


----------



## cwarchc

and seagulls, prancing....................


----------



## Ingélou

with scarlet headdresses------------


----------



## cwarchc

dancing the polka.........................


----------



## mstar

Chopin yelled "INGENUE!...



cwarchc said:


> and seagulls, prancing....................


(Ah, do I spot a reference to Tchaikovsky's surname, "Tchaikovsky?" 
Apparently, his grandfather changed the family name from Tchaika or something similar to Tchaikovsky, meaning both the son of a seagull, or the son of another type of bird, whose name I do not remember. )


----------



## Ingélou

Ingenue continued strathspeying.


----------



## Ingélou

Contemporaneously, an avalanche


----------



## cwarchc

of new sound................................


----------



## mstar

Crushed cwarchc's plans......


----------



## cwarchc

to become the........................


----------



## mstar

Greatest polonaising seafarer......


----------



## Ingélou

However, soon afterwards
-----------------------------


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Chopin _Polonaise_ (Op. 53) started


----------



## ptr

elephantiasis spreading behind


----------



## PetrB

the sostenuto pedal ................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Slowly everything seemed


----------



## ptr

like a hurricane-eye blowing down Your tempura batter


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

a symphony of


----------



## ptr

profanities, played for them dukes and dutchesses


----------



## Ingélou

flabbergasted maiden aunts


----------



## ptr

seductively as to lure their shrill panties of


----------



## Ingélou

erubesce their countenances.


----------



## Ingélou

Purpurescent symphonies always


----------



## ptr

fall short, beyond their purpose


----------



## Taggart

the purple haze.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ptr

Early morning, she woke aroused


----------



## Taggart

just left home .............................................................................


----------



## Wicked_one

and the sound (of distant, mourning bells)


----------



## Taggart

of closing doors >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ptr

always left her emotionally scared


----------



## Taggart

in the rain....................................................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Polka dancing Seagulls


----------



## ptr

chipped their clogs in high couture fashien


----------



## Ingélou

on Shostakovich's chimneypots


----------



## cwarchc

in the Russian.................................


----------



## ptr

back-scratcher-free negotiations seminar


----------



## Taggart

where nothing happens.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ptr

Nothing You say, how dare You


----------



## Vesteralen

But, everyone knows.........


----------



## Ingélou

that Machiavellian machinations
:devil: :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## ptr

by Angus Young the better AC/DC guitarist


----------



## PetrB

are best when ......................


----------



## Wicked_one

the same chords >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JCarmel

tie pyjama trousers




..................................


----------



## ptr

all dropped downstairs, she speake aroused


----------



## JCarmel

despite Viagran Hordes





..................................


----------



## Turangalîla

that worship Grainger. :lol:


----------



## ptr

his middle-name was troubble


----------



## cwarchc

never spoken aloud.................


----------



## Mesa

because Walruses seldom..............


----------



## ptr

nibble on your toes matey


----------



## PetrB

non-retrogradable crab cancrizans


----------



## JCarmel

repeatedly resisting scalpel-slicing


----------



## ptr

through incisive mind-games at the breakfast table


----------



## JCarmel

until they died


..................................


----------



## ptr

Denmark, sorry-state beyond the comprehension of mankind


----------



## Ingélou

psychedelic orchestrations, composed


----------



## Taggart

of velvet dreams >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PetrB

hand-sewn by nuns.............../


----------



## ptr

in the silkiest hard core bamboo fibers


----------



## cwarchc

smooth filtered coffee......................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

twelve-tone Viking lament


----------



## cwarchc

played soothingly, whilst...............................


----------



## ptr

his plump aunt shredded all of her clothes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

chose mystic colour-coded


----------



## JCarmel

Jet Stream winds


..............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

of violent intense


----------



## ptr

electronically induced narcolepsy


----------



## BurningDesire

that most in

..............


----------



## Ingélou

Parliamentary Positions thought


----------



## ptr

of as eradicated, fools they were indeed!


----------



## cwarchc

However, time bears............................


----------



## JCarmel

successors to Care-Bears



.............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and other alien


----------



## Musician

Destinations unheard of............


----------



## JCarmel

Through waxy ears



..............


----------



## PetrB

heard the call ..................................


----------



## ptr

for more Avant-Garde stuff that bubble Your mind


----------



## JCarmel

No, you didn't 


...........


----------



## ptr

I certainly did! (did I not?)


----------



## PetrB

avant-garde delectable musics


----------



## Ingélou

galvanising antiquated ears


----------



## JCarmel

into auditory over-amplification


....................


----------



## Vesteralen

and chronic tinnitus


----------



## ptr

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrg, You're killin'me!


----------



## Vesteralen

softly with your ,


----------



## JCarmel

Organ-ically-enriched Smile


............................


----------



## Vesteralen

as heedless countertenors


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and headless wigs


----------



## ptr

contest their head-lice, rebuttal You say, taste this!


----------



## Vesteralen

extracting them randomly


----------



## cwarchc

heart on your...................................


----------



## mstar

Daphnia's favorite Scriabin


----------



## JCarmel

Harrison Ford crossing


..........


----------



## Musician

Schmucksville Town Unmached


----------



## Vesteralen

This, a story. ?


----------



## Musician

Vesteralen said:


> This, a story. ?


If you want............


----------



## Vesteralen

something sensible, try


----------



## Ingélou

eating pistacchio-flavoured ice-cream


----------



## cwarchc

with crispy bacon.............................


----------



## Musician

not for me











....................


----------



## Ingélou

he parenthetically remarked...


----------



## Ingélou

Meanwhile, candyfloss palaces


----------



## cwarchc

with mashmellow skies (sorry can't help it?)


----------



## cwarchc

suddenly, someone is there at the station


----------



## JCarmel

swiped on't thighs


..................


----------



## Musician

Yikes its annoying ..................


----------



## JCarmel

and adhesively cloying


........................


----------



## Ingélou

when you're enjoying
......................................


----------



## Vesteralen

Sir Richard Bonynge. ,


----------



## JCarmel

particularly, when toying


................


----------



## ptr

the minor idea of him being catastrophically under valued


----------



## Vesteralen

in Sutherland's noggin


----------



## Ingélou

upon a toboggan
.......................


----------



## ptr

, ravish-me, she yells, with that sweet Australian accent!


----------



## cwarchc

quickly before it..............................


----------



## Ingélou

goes gelid, whereupon
.............


----------



## ptr

my hair-lushness taints your fringe nipples


----------



## PetrB

the lace antimacassar


----------



## mstar

while pirouetting puppies


----------



## mstar

paint Prokoviev's car 



(Hey, I couldn't resist!  )


----------



## cwarchc

a rather gauche.................


----------



## mstar

ungainly car wash

............


----------



## ptr

revealing wildly spelled as if his trousers had fallen


----------



## mstar

trees Wagner felled.....


----------



## PetrB

were not deciduous .....................


----------



## ptr

Mary Poppins insisted like the happy hag she was


----------



## mstar

All the compositions Pyotr Ever Listed


----------



## Ingélou

be homogenised, sterilised


----------



## Taggart

orchestrated and pasteurised.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Deconstructed, cleaned of


----------



## Taggart

traces of accidentals


----------



## Ingélou

linguistic excrescences, and


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hiding behind the (25 chars).


----------



## mstar

Schumann's parallel thirds

(Hey, does anyone know that old post I'm referring to?  I don't believe a word of it. )


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hehe, the next poster should just choose as they wish .


----------



## mstar

HaydnBearsTheClock runs aimlessly........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

through parallel thirds


----------



## Musician

And fourths and..............


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

fifths, likewise. Anyhow...


----------



## mstar

Musician's up high.......................


----------



## mstar

On major scales..............


----------



## mstar

When relative minors..................


----------



## Vesteralen

take Dad's car. ,


----------



## mstar

to Prokofiev's carwash


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

While Stravinsky boat....


----------



## mstar

Outraged at Prokofiev's


----------



## mstar

Car-washing skills, cried


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

"where's Abramovich?"


----------



## ptr

He's decomposing six-feet-below! Tjo Ho...


----------



## PetrB

obsequious bureaucratic ukases


----------



## mstar

And PetrB vied.........


----------



## JCarmel

as ptr 5-worded!.....


.........................


----------



## Vesteralen

Lush, magesterial journeys


----------



## ptr

the grandest windmills seen aloft


----------



## JCarmel

of Quixotic character


...............


----------



## Vesteralen

but, in vane


----------



## JCarmel

he adored Rembrandt


----------



## Vesteralen

the Dutch Master


----------



## JCarmel

with several mistresses


.....................


----------



## Vesteralen

who didn't mind


----------



## Ingélou

walking the greyhounds


----------



## JCarmel

around the Rijksmuseum



.................


----------



## Vesteralen

in high heels


----------



## ptr

& dresses of whipped-cream, (yummy for my little tummy!)


----------



## Vesteralen

ankles precariously wobbling


----------



## JCarmel

in Tangerine Dream

(& that's 4 words, ptr?!...)


----------



## ptr

JCarmel said:


> (& that's 4 words, ptr?!...)


I know My Dear, I sob apologetically, I publicly apologize, but honestly, sometimes You just have to bend the rules slightly for whipped-cream to be a useful pun!

/ptr


----------



## Vesteralen

Mystifying ochre chambers


----------



## JCarmel

Burnt, in Siena


..................


----------



## Vesteralen

reflected in mirrors


----------



## mstar

Of soprano Mckenna....


----------



## JCarmel

marrying Kenneth McKellar


----------



## ptr

stellar marriage indeed i think


----------



## JCarmel

under the sporran


...............


----------



## JCarmel

endeth this tail



...............


----------



## mstar

Another begins in....


----------



## mstar

A belly's whale 

(Yes, a belly's whale, not a whale's belly. The latter is just absurd.  )


----------



## Vesteralen

Flotsam, jetsam, plankton


----------



## JCarmel

three little maids


.......


----------



## Vesteralen

from Seaside School


----------



## Ryan

cerca de Madrid.......


----------



## PetrB

Wij spreken Nederlands


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

chasing the Goldmember


----------



## ptr

and his tourettes-syndrome-toiletries (the band)


----------



## PetrB

down the highway ..............................


----------



## Ingélou

leading to Nirvana
...............


----------



## Taggart

and never arriving>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JCarmel

in Tantric circumnavigations


----------



## ptr

of your heart, (darling)


----------



## Taggart

east of eden>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JCarmel

in Airport lounges


....................


----------



## Ingélou

and avant-garde conservatoires


----------



## Taggart

making electronic noises


----------



## JCarmel

Cor Blimey, Love?!.....


----------



## Taggart

A duck quacked>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JCarmel

'Come to Peking!



..............


----------



## Ingélou

- so different from


----------



## Ingélou

York University Campus -
---------


----------



## JCarmel

I know well



(well, I've been there a coupla times!...)


----------



## mstar

Poznansky in Yale 

(Gotta go sometime....)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Duck and cover! (25 chars)


----------



## mstar

Mozart's taking the.....


----------



## Taggart

last chocolate biscuit


----------



## JCarmel

before the sweets


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

powdering the wig (20 chars.)


----------



## cwarchc

with roasted chestnuts............


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

served fresh and (20 chars).


----------



## mstar

Yummy. Jealous Haydn....



JCarmel said:


> before the sweets
> 
> View attachment 25115


(Oh my goodness,I've had one or two of those candies myself as a child! When someone I knew would go to Austria, they'd pick up a bag and bring it to.... ME. )


----------



## ptr

rose above clog-level for his morning was dreadful


----------



## Ryan

Laughed Out Loud!!!!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

While Wagner winced


----------



## JCarmel

with Lowering Grin


(Lohengrin...get it?...)


----------



## mstar

Beethoven pathetiquelly stumbled.... 

(Though the Pathetique is anything but that )


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

upon Cherubini's wig

(did he have one?)


----------



## clavichorder

which taught Berlioz


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

to use deodorant (20 chars)


----------



## clavichorder

Venerable master Bruckner


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

read Shakespeare's _Hamlet_


----------



## mstar

While wincing over .......


----------



## JCarmel

his deodorised skull


'To Be 20 characters.....


----------



## Vesteralen

"Alas, poor William...


----------



## JCarmel

behind the arras

...........................


----------



## Vesteralen

you're looking billious


----------



## Vesteralen

as Alex Karras " .


----------



## JCarmel

member 6th-Division Paras


----------



## Vesteralen

ready, set, jumping .


----------



## JCarmel

-Jehosafats...Leap,Lads!!


.......................


----------



## Vesteralen

ignore the bumping !


----------



## maestro267

It's only the...

Side point: The 20-character minimum is not a good idea for this three-word story thread. Just so you know.


----------



## Vesteralen

right engine shaking


----------



## cwarchc

wheezing and spluttering.................


----------



## mstar

That makes the........


----------



## mstar

Liszt go 'round. 
............


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Chopin' the wood

(20 chars).


----------



## mstar

Haydn' the cookies....


----------



## mstar

Eating Honey-Nut Berlioz


----------



## JCarmel

is tres Fantastique!


................


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

mais pas symphonie!

(20 chars)


----------



## mstar

Running in circles.....


----------



## JCarmel

_too_-French for me!

(I dropped it in 'O Level' in the 5th-year!)


----------



## mstar

JCarmel decided to.....


----------



## JCarmel

Tout-suite, mon ami!



....................


----------



## JCarmel

go back Offline, as she's bu**erring-up the continuity of this thread!


----------



## mstar

Mstar objects! Decidedly, .....



JCarmel said:


> _too_-French for me!
> 
> (I dropped it in 'O Level' in the 5th-year!)


Never did French, though hablo alguno Español y Spanglish, wa ba7ke 3arabe.  
(Never did French, though I speak some Spanish and "Spanglish" (a joke), and I speak Arabic.  )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Daring Debussy discontinuously


----------



## JCarmel

l'apres-midi d'un fauned-it



...........


----------



## mstar

Mstar no comprenda......


----------



## mstar

Las idiomas de............


----------



## mstar

JCármel. Debussy patina

(Patina es en Español.... Significa "patina" en la idioma de Ingles es: 
-a green or brown film on the surface of bronze or similar metals, produced by oxidation over a long period.
-a gloss or sheen on wooden furniture produced by age and polishing.
-an impression or appearance of something.
Jajaja! No, no. En Español, patina significa "ice skating."  
Sí, Debussy patina mucho en su cuento.  

Oh, yeah. Forget French. Mua-Jajajajajajaja!!!! :lol:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

on the Notre-Dame 

(20 chars).


----------



## JCarmel

a gargoyle wept


.........................


----------



## Ingélou

sanctimonious tears, because


----------



## Taggart

Esmeralda was dead>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mstar

And Quasimodo waltzed


----------



## ptr

while danglin' his precious commando


----------



## mstar

Freshly composed symphony


----------



## JCarmel

tickling his tintinnabulation


----------



## PetrB

with cotton swabs.............................


----------



## JCarmel

Cleansing his clanger



.........


----------



## mstar

With the she-goat.....


----------



## mstar

It rang 'er.............


----------



## ptr

hello, hello, hello (never repeated!)


----------



## JCarmel

bleating door bell!


..............


----------



## JCarmel

Thrice Well Met


.......................


----------



## Vesteralen

He's ringing yet. ,


----------



## JCarmel

So t'telephone, Get!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

bumping the hump

(20 chars).


----------



## JCarmel

with Dromedarian thump


----------



## mstar

Through Saharian desert


----------



## mstar

Tired conductors slump


----------



## ptr

of weekly Monday's falling apart


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

sandy-eyed they exert


----------



## JCarmel

...........................


----------



## JCarmel

'cos they-really HURT



......................


----------



## mstar

Karajan proclaimed to


----------



## mstar

Finally, decisively assert


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

his red baton

(20 chars).


----------



## ptr

in their collective face for harm


----------



## PetrB

personae, which were


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

coincidentally completely composed


----------



## ptr

sunshine induced laughter


----------



## mstar

Clara and Brahms....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

John and Yoko............


----------



## ptr

and Benny Hill, was racing down to the nudie strip


----------



## mstar

Who passionately despised


----------



## Ingélou

gooey Turkish delight
...........


----------



## mstar

Unlike Edmund Pevensie


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

unknown to me

(20 chars).


----------



## PetrB

a real fright .......................


----------



## ptr

when dropping his plights


----------



## mstar

Aslan's Turkish Delight.


----------



## mstar

Snow queen Jadis......

(Come on, guys! The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe? )


----------



## ptr

where things past, not present


----------



## mstar

Where cometh Stravinsky


----------



## ptr

if not in a clog-boat sailin' down the themes


----------



## mstar

the dalek's great....................


----------



## Taggart

grey greasy shadow>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

Limpopo-like, but evil


----------



## ptr

the confused thought without intervention


----------



## Taggart

wreathed in darkness


----------



## mstar

Frightening poor Taggart......


----------



## ptr

conflicting his hedonistic juggling with bubble-gum


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mozartian, post-Bachian


----------



## mstar

Slightly Wagner-like temperament.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

sharpening the violin


----------



## ptr

on the grindstone of twett


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

of the blacksmith

(20 chars).


----------



## PetrB

planning to kill ...........................


----------



## ptr

the menolohill centurion-puhbah


----------



## Celloman

villain, Dr. PetrB. [mwa ha ha ha!]


----------



## mstar

Soon, Celloman rescues.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the Dalek. Taggart


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

asks: who's Dalek?

(20 chars).


----------



## ptr

Has Taggart lost his memory


----------



## Taggart

No, he triumphs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

and with one >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

bound is free >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

from the oiks. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ptr

Damned those Oiks! They rush by like the damned!


----------



## mstar

Meanwhile, charming Mstar  

(Look up Dalek. Then laugh. :lol


----------



## ptr

the gentlest maiden of hairy stock


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

under the sun

(20 chars).


----------



## mstar

Asked for Chopin's.....


----------



## Celloman

opinions regarding antiestablishmentarianism,


----------



## mstar

Without further delay,


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Chopin delivered the


----------



## ptr

commentary on mediocrity, his fiery eyes welded her to the iron bedposts


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

regarding the parallel


----------



## Ingélou

universe's atonal concertos


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

swaying on Beethoven's


----------



## JCarmel

over-sized, under-used ear-trumpet


----------



## Winterreisender

which was stolen........


----------



## JCarmel

outside Beethoven-House, Bonn


----------



## Ingélou

---  by a poltergeist :devil:


----------



## JCarmel

performing from 'Ghost-Trio'


----------



## Ingélou

on skates. Musicians


----------



## Taggart

waltz graciously by >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

candyfloss stalls, preferring


----------



## cwarchc

playing at Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Taggart

eating bara lawr

(laverbread)


----------



## cwarchc

loving the seaweed........................


----------



## mstar

Craving some donuts.....


----------



## Taggart

with cream centres >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

the musicians sashayed


----------



## Celloman

to Penderecki's _Polymorphia_


----------



## Taggart

in organized timbres


----------



## JCarmel

eating Polynesian pineapples


----------



## mstar

while Ingenue attempts....


----------



## Ingélou

escape - and succeeds!
----------------


----------



## JCarmel

iPod's battery low.........


----------



## JCarmel

So gotta Go!

...........


----------



## mstar

JCarmel leaves the.......


----------



## mstar

Crime scene. :lol: Enter


----------



## ptr

the Doctor, confusion, who? Why peddling such crap!


----------



## JCarmel

Who? Sherlock's home?!.....


----------



## mstar

No, Waston, Massachussets!


----------



## JCarmel

No, Watson.... Boston!


----------



## mstar

Yes, I know.............


----------



## mstar

I made it flow! 

(aaaaahhhhh Self-accusation! I'm bending the rules.... )


----------



## JCarmel

That's Naughty, yer-know?!


..............


----------



## mstar

I'm sure-as snow.


----------



## JCarmel

hard-hearts, melteth slow


----------



## mstar

Soft-brains, locked-threads, NO.


----------



## JCarmel

Not-On _This_-Forum, Mate!


----------



## mstar

How I hope-not....


----------



## JCarmel

'Voila!'.... Hope realised!


...................


----------



## mstar

JCarmel runs so.....


----------



## Jaredpi

silently off a......
(sorry for stopping the poetry.)


----------



## Jaredpi

cliff and falls.....


----------



## Winterreisender

but is rescued............


----------



## cwarchc

quietly, screaming "infamy"


----------



## JCarmel

They got-it In-for-Me?!!!


----------



## mstar

By Winterreisender & JaredPi.

(Hey, 1. & is a symbol, not a word. 2. I'm the villian in the story, so I get to use &!)


----------



## mstar

Mstar defeats both..........


----------



## mstar

AND STEALS JCARMEL!!!! 

(Mwa-hahahahahahaaa!)


----------



## JCarmel

To put where?!!!!!!



.........


----------



## mstar

The frightsome city-of


----------



## JCarmel

Mississippi-Delta, Mesopotamia, Middle-East.



or letters to that effect!


----------



## ptr

Where evidently poor choices she thought out loud


----------



## ptr

choices for distressed honorary spinsters


----------



## Celloman

JCarmel were abundant.


----------



## JCarmel

How very annoying



..................


----------



## mstar

Mstar laughed. Wait!!!!!!


----------



## ptr

She realised, annoying was her middle name


----------



## mstar

Ptr foiled her-plans!!!


----------



## ptr

a mystery-inflated word-feud unravelled it self behind the plan


----------



## mstar

Broke out between....


----------



## JCarmel

Two interested parties


----------



## mstar

Meanwhile, sneaking off......


----------



## Celloman

into micro-tonal oblivion,.............................................


----------



## ptr

her nirvana entered a state of


----------



## cwarchc

prog rock world....................


----------



## mstar

Where Tchaikovsky was.....  

D)


----------



## cwarchc

dervish like twirling.............


----------



## mstar

Mstar was blushing... 



cwarchc said:


> dervish like twirling.............


(Wasn't Muslim, but okay! )


----------



## ptr

but' time that and needing a shine and shave


----------



## cwarchc

at last stood...................


----------



## mstar

Chwarchc, who in......

The commotion had.... 

Saved Ptr and.....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

baked the pancake

(20 chars).


----------



## mstar

Back into reality.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and more prog-pancake


----------



## mstar

Frog-legs and cheese.


----------



## cwarchc

went very well..........................


----------



## Celloman

with caviar and.........................


----------



## mstar

Pretty picardy peas.


----------



## ptr

Over the scaffolding-pole


----------



## mstar

And treble-clef keys....


----------



## ptr

she wrought her inner most irony self


----------



## mstar

Hands in distress.........

Said "Hello, ptr."


----------



## ptr

while dozing whipped-cream all over him


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

from many parts


----------



## ptr

she ripped her rags of her back and threw them in the air


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

musique concrète composition


----------



## mstar

Reorganizing relative keys... 

Into unrelated parallel-thirds....


----------



## cwarchc

whilst playing the.................


----------



## Winterreisender

world's largest tuba


----------



## ptr

behind the truth of whisking


----------



## mstar

Of Winterreisender's sadly... 

Missing tooth. Grinning...


----------



## ptr

doesn't mend relations


----------



## mstar

With giraffe-length canons....


----------



## cwarchc

An existential experience


----------



## ptr

falling abruptly, detonating his childishness


----------



## cwarchc

strange ennui inducing


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

the ultimate knockout


----------



## ptr

splash and of she swam like a swan


----------



## PetrB

insidiously cloying perfumes


----------



## clavichorder

distracting the earwigs


----------



## cwarchc

currently burrowing into


----------



## Celloman

the intestines of..............


----------



## mstar

Old horrendous wigs.


----------



## ptr

smelling of Kopi-Luwak that has gone undigested


----------



## cwarchc

However whilst this..........


----------



## ptr

brewed gently below his well oiled piston


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

the Kellog's Fruit

(20 chars).


----------



## ptr

unnecessary Granny Smith haunted her ofspring


----------



## PetrB

was being obdurate ..................................


----------



## cwarchc

and insisting that...............


----------



## Ingélou

bananas show respect


----------



## cwarchc

or the blender ...................


----------



## mstar

Will purge them........


----------



## cwarchc

into rich smoothies.................


----------



## mstar

This dying thread....


----------



## Turangalîla

begs for attention


----------



## mstar

CarterJohnsonPiano, Cwarchc, Mstar


----------



## mstar

Would lament losing-of-this-thread....


----------



## ptr

It's only lost-in-your-absense!


----------



## ptr

His ears boiling with fury


----------



## mstar

Ptr fought the......


----------



## cwarchc

wrath of the rest.................


----------



## ptr

his splitting headache kept him up all night


----------



## mstar

Exasperated, attempting to... 

Revive this thread...


----------



## cwarchc

but, failing that (oh no 20 characters)


----------



## ptr

I bite (my?) tongue every time I write as not to offend the kinky


----------



## mstar

We all scrambled.........


----------



## ptr

and a dash of Worcestershire sauce


----------



## cwarchc

of carrot juice.....................


----------



## ptr

overflowing my wounded heart


----------



## mstar

Turned everyone orange...


----------



## cwarchc

however the citric....................


----------



## mstar

ELLA FITZGERALD!!! Yes! 

(I'd forgotten her name.)


----------



## Wandering

Emergen-C helps hangovers


----------



## cwarchc

it's a placebo ....................


----------



## ptr

no, it's Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Wandering

medicine go down


----------



## Celloman

in the most-delightful-way!


----------



## cwarchc

causing convulsive coughing


----------



## ptr

from a five-day-streph-infection


----------



## PetrB

which you got .....................


----------



## clavichorder

shipped from Amazon

fweifjoweijoweijfoweifj


----------



## mstar

Losing my voice.....


----------



## BurningDesire

... I found myself

........................................


----------



## mstar

Near re-re-reincarnated Pete  

(If you've read the beginning of the story)


----------



## clavichorder

who graciously restored


----------



## ptr

his will to indulge himself in carnatic celebrations


----------



## mstar

Rabbit. Running ferociously


----------



## cwarchc

away from the
.........................


----------



## mstar

Delirious Autobot, Optimus-Prime


----------



## ptr

a reliable camping-stowe, for cooking salamanders and newly caught apples


----------



## cwarchc

was being used.................................


----------



## mstar

To roast bunny!!!


----------



## ptr

Her favourite pet from the times of hard inter marital negotiations


----------



## cwarchc

meanwhile hid away.........................


----------



## mstar

In Brahms's cave....


----------



## ptr

luring, awaiting the-total-global-thermonuclear-cold-season-onslaught


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

of M. Knight Shyamalan movies!


----------



## scratchgolf

But then a..............


----------



## guy

tall person named....


----------



## clavichorder

Booty Butt Cheeks


----------



## Rachmanijohn

cocked his rifle


----------



## guy

and aimed it...


----------



## clavichorder

at the internet


----------



## scratchgolf

's founder, Al Gore


----------



## clavichorder

's imagination. It retaliated


----------



## scratchgolf

clavichorder said:


> 's imagination. It retaliated


-touche

.....with a swift....


----------



## clavichorder

five hour long.....


----------



## guy

lecture on how...


----------



## clavichorder

near-re-reincarnated-Pete threatened humanity's


----------



## guy

lifelong dream to...


----------



## Rachmanijohn

reach the core....


----------



## clavichorder

of the meaning...


----------



## Flamme

Glass half empty


----------



## AClockworkOrange

or half full...


----------



## PetrB

of a Latte.

(has anyone bothered to collate this entire thread? on one or more word doc pages, for example?


----------



## mstar

Nevertheless, almost-re-reincarnated-Pete's almost-re-re-reincarnated-rabbit...

(I think that was 20 characters, anyway... :lol


----------



## clavichorder

looked like he

......


----------



## Flamme

Saw a ghost...


----------



## clavichorder

eating chow mein


----------



## PetrB

with slurpy enthusiasm


----------



## clavichorder

and levitating chopsticks.


----------



## clavichorder

This frightened him


----------



## PetrB

since magical powers


----------



## Couac Addict

like a virgin ...........................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

terrify the impure. :tiphat:


----------



## scratchgolf

Speaking of impure...


----------



## clavichorder

, Ozzie's joint was


----------



## Ingélou

(pending an inquiry)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

but looked really...


----------



## cwarchc

like liberty redefined


----------



## Ingélou

in magenta taffeta


----------



## PetrB

Ozzie's pad jumped


----------



## clavichorder

through a wormhole


----------



## cwarchc

to the relativistic


----------



## scratchgolf

Land of Artichokes


----------



## clavichorder

He sought wisdom


----------



## PetrB

plucking a string


----------



## clavichorder

of exotic matter


----------



## scratchgolf

while pondering defenestration


----------



## cwarchc

in a basement...................


----------



## Couac Addict

it's not unusual


----------



## cwarchc

to be loved.......................................


----------



## Crudblud

by any nun


----------



## clavichorder

in a basement...................


----------



## cwarchc

Tom Jones span.....................


----------



## Couac Addict

over the rainbow


----------



## PetrB

bioluminescence of the


----------



## PetrB

inland seas, where


----------



## scratchgolf

drunken sailors often


----------



## PetrB

enthusiastically consort with


----------



## clara s

blonde lighthearted mermaids


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Whilst, drunkenly singing


----------



## cwarchc

in the port..........................


----------



## clara s

"haul away Joe"


----------



## PetrB

and 'Ob-La-Di Ob-La-Da'


----------



## clara s

roll tobacco leaves


----------



## clavichorder

and live vicariously


----------



## cwarchc

in leafy suburbia.........


----------



## clavichorder

but still didn't


----------



## cwarchc

see the light.....................


----------



## clara s

of the isolated


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Castle infested with,


----------



## PetrB

past-dead harmonic practices


----------



## AClockworkOrange

In corporeal form


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

giant blue turkeys.


----------



## cwarchc

ruled with iron.........................


----------



## PetrB

sulphate pureed jam


----------



## scratchgolf

and pure, unadulterated


----------



## Mahlerian

heuristically bifurcated liminalities.


----------



## Vaneyes

caused me to...


----------



## Itullian

jump through the


----------



## PetrB

wormhole of defenestration


----------



## peeyaj

by the universe


----------



## science

everything I wanted


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

was destroyed by


----------



## cwarchc

the pink chicken...................


----------



## clara s

while multilevel reflections


----------



## Itullian

appeared like magic


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Then an elephant


----------



## clara s

flying charmingly over


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

the pepsi ocean


----------



## Flamme

Or fanta sea...


----------



## PetrB

of Santa Fe ..........


----------



## PetrB

which all say .................


----------



## Mahlerian

"so fat fane".............................


----------



## clara s

finally landed skillfully


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

to attack Goblins.


----------



## cwarchc

reading Terry Pratchett


----------



## PetrB

cwarchc said:


> reading Terry Pratchett


for their PhD ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mirepoix

...ferociously scratching loudly...


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

in shoe manufacturing.


----------



## clavichorder

Mutant Venus flytraps


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

decided to sabotage


----------



## cwarchc

the whole experience


----------



## Ingélou

by zigzagging serenely


----------



## Taggart

but experience triumphed


----------



## Ingélou

and cackled victoriously.


----------



## cwarchc

However Caligula decided


----------



## PetrB

, in chthonic depths


----------



## cwarchc

to tunnel outwards


----------



## maestro267

until he reached


----------



## scratchgolf

Stalag 17. Well,


----------



## maestro267

tunnelling alongside him


----------



## cwarchc

a small mole..................


----------



## PetrB

of nasty disposition


----------



## Whistler Fred

snarled "So why


----------



## clavichorder

'd you leave me?"


----------



## PetrB

Caligula snarled back, "


----------



## Guest

"Halitosis! Got it?"


----------



## PetrB

The mole thought


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

a giant apple-monster.


----------



## PetrB

peeled away sinuously


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

eating his iPod.


----------



## PetrB

MMMM, "Yummy!" exclaimed


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

The giant orange


----------



## PetrB

Marmalade Jar, who


----------



## Guest

could not really


----------



## samurai

envisage anything more


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

than play XBOX.


----------



## Guest

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## Ingélou

the Ponderosa, Hoss


----------



## Taggart

met a Leprechaun


----------



## Guest

who, surprisingly, had


----------



## Ingélou

a Spanish accent;


----------



## Guest

"*****!" he exclaimed


----------



## Ingélou

Hoss spun round.


----------



## Guest

Go wash your .....................[sorry, the 25-character rule at work here]


----------



## Ingélou

The door opened.


----------



## Taggart

Another door closed.


----------



## cwarchc

Shut that door!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Said the effete


----------



## Ingélou

leprechaun's pal, Trebonius,


----------



## Taggart

the Urban Praetor


----------



## Guest

known for his
........................


----------



## Ingélou

matchbox collection and


----------



## PetrB

sensitivity to drafts.


----------



## Guest

Suddenly, there came


----------



## Taggart

a muffled titter>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest

from behind the


----------



## Taggart

aspidistra. Eric coughed


----------



## Ingélou

--------------as the fumes


----------



## Ingélou

of Delilah's perfume


----------



## Ingélou

sashayed around. But


----------



## Guest

there was nevertheless


----------



## Ingélou

a je-ne-sais-quoi, a


----------



## Guest

"subtext", as Derrida


----------



## Ingélou

remarked. Leprechauns often


----------



## Taggart

hide behind subtexts.


----------



## PetrB

A studied insouciance


----------



## Ingélou

is the only
----------------


----------



## shangoyal

talent of nurses


----------



## Ingélou

when confronted with


----------



## shangoyal

attractive young patients


----------



## PetrB

with terminal diseases.


----------



## clara s

Dr. Rigmund Creud


----------



## shangoyal

quietly drinks milk


----------



## Ingélou

boiled with rosemary


----------



## Guest

his lower case
........................


----------



## Ingélou

metaversion of the


----------



## Taggart

elixir of life.


----------



## shangoyal

Frantic, he jumps


----------



## Guest

rumbled as if .......................


----------



## shangoyal

not understanding why


----------



## Guest

his intestines were


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

doing the fandango


----------



## Ingélou

and landed in
-------------


----------



## mirepoix

East Clacton sidings


----------



## PetrB

, cigar still lit.


----------



## Guest

"Ah, Castro!" he


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

a desolate wasteland


----------



## Guest

in a Chicago .........................


----------



## Taggart

speakeasy. Big Al


----------



## mirepoix

with legs akimbo


----------



## Ingélou

sang 'Hello, Dolly!'


----------



## Taggart

thinking of his


----------



## mirepoix

neckerchief and woggle


----------



## Guest

. "Scouts honour!" he


----------



## Ingélou

cried impishly. 'J'accuse!'


----------



## Taggart

Not me, guv,>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

honest, replied the


----------



## Guest

scar-faced companion of


----------



## shangoyal

the grave-digger


----------



## Ingélou

Lionel Yorick Smith-Wesson


----------



## shangoyal

not even batting


----------



## Taggart

an eyelid at >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

the outrageous accusation.


----------



## shangoyal

This story actually


----------



## Ingélou

proves indubitably that


----------



## mirepoix

artisan fish caramels


----------



## samurai

are salty sweet.


----------



## Taggart

From the waves >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## AClockworkOrange

there rose a...


----------



## Taggart

vision of loveliness


----------



## mirepoix

, akin to Venus


----------



## shangoyal

bathing without worry


----------



## PetrB

of peeping toms


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

however, a lack


----------



## shangoyal

of brains kills


----------



## samurai

everyone, including gorgeous


----------



## mirepoix

(and sans pantaloons)


----------



## PetrB

stilts walkers, thought


----------



## samurai

the author. Then,


----------



## PetrB

attention turned to


----------



## samurai

the latest escapade


----------



## shangoyal

of Stupendous Mario


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

the plumber, who


----------



## hpowders

unclogged her pipes


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

so Goombas couldn't


----------



## mirepoix

bump the thread


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Of Peach's Dress.


----------



## shangoyal

Speaking of Shangri-la


----------



## Ingélou

we frequently find


----------



## shangoyal

self-deception where we


----------



## hpowders

play fanfares, we


----------



## Ingélou

expect harmonic happiness.


----------



## shangoyal

Clyde Bruckman knew


----------



## mirepoix

his final repose


----------



## samurai

would be eternally


----------



## Ingélou

positioned among the


----------



## hpowders

elite posters here


----------



## Ingélou

, which was a
-------------------


----------



## hpowders

disillusioned wish on


----------



## samurai

their behalves, because


----------



## mstar

Mstar was back


----------



## samurai

Mstar represents the


----------



## shangoyal

green-faced toothy grins


----------



## Ingélou

of the aristocracy


----------



## mirepoix

including Bert Scruggs,


----------



## hpowders

Camilla and Charles,


----------



## Ingélou

the Abominable Snowman,


----------



## mirepoix

Hercules Grytpype-Thynne,


----------



## hpowders

The abdicated King


----------



## Ingélou

of Ultima Thule
----------------


----------



## Taggart

where ice-giants roam


----------



## Ingélou

through giantesses' parterres.


----------



## Taggart

Avoiding holly hedges


----------



## Ingélou

our intrepid heroine
---------------


----------



## mirepoix

felt all asunder


----------



## hpowders

under Stonehenge's spell


----------



## PetrB

during winter solstice


----------



## Ingélou

surrounded by druids.


----------



## Ingélou

Merlin cackled triumphantly!


----------



## Taggart

Under the mistletoe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

sickles glitter ominously


----------



## shangoyal

, rabbits shiver uncontrollably


----------



## Ingélou

, weasels watch, enraptured,


----------



## Taggart

deer doze, delightedly,


----------



## Ingélou

and the archpriestess


----------



## mirepoix

channelled George Formby


----------



## Ingélou

from sheer cussedness.


----------



## shangoyal

Apples fall into


----------



## mirepoix

fresh, lazy piles


----------



## shangoyal

inviting man-eating monsters


----------



## Ingélou

to go vegetarian,


----------



## shangoyal

and spare animals


----------



## Ingélou

thus sacrificing themselves.

(O noble apples! :tiphat


----------



## shangoyal

"Hahaha!", guffawed the


----------



## hpowders

Norma, Ms. Caballé


----------



## PetrB

ran to cover ............................


----------



## samurai

her assets; she


----------



## shangoyal

preferred close encounters


----------



## Ingélou

with Gandalf, rather


----------



## hpowders

than other wizards


----------



## shangoyal

facial hair turned


----------



## Ingélou

(whose) *facial hair
turned *(her stomach);

My three words are spliced round yours. Proceed!


----------



## shangoyal

when young, Gandalf


----------



## Ingélou

was magnificent whenever


----------



## shangoyal

pancakes were served


----------



## Ingélou

& would acrobatically


----------



## Taggart

throw them upwards


----------



## Taggart

eating them in>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

mid-air. A trick


----------



## Ingélou

started by Galadriel


----------



## Ingélou

once when bored.


----------



## shangoyal

Galadriel often recalls


----------



## Ingélou

her first confrontation


----------



## shangoyal

with frozen yogurt


----------



## Ingélou

and her embarrassment


----------



## shangoyal

at being mesmerised


----------



## Ingélou

by crystallised strawberries


----------



## hpowders

at Wimbledon matches


----------



## shangoyal

tickling her teeth


----------



## Ingélou

as she sang
---------------


----------



## Ingélou

the Marseillaise raucously.


----------



## shangoyal

Because anyway she


----------



## shangoyal

found tennis dull,


----------



## Ingélou

compared with lacrosse,


----------



## Ingélou

a red-in-tooth-and-claw affair,


----------



## hpowders

with ravine, shriek'd


----------



## mirepoix

"C'est très magnifique!"


----------



## Ingélou

because lacrosse is


----------



## Ingélou

a dis-inhibiting game.


----------



## mstar

Nevertheless, with Stravinsky's


----------



## samurai

blessings, the game


----------



## PetrB

became serial music,


----------



## samurai

which caused much


----------



## Mahlerian

distress among row-phobic


----------



## samurai

aficionados. They insisted


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky's repetitions and


----------



## PetrB

cancrizans were unduly


----------



## samurai

orgiastic, and tried


----------



## samurai

barbaric and orgiastic,

{edit: Sorry, I did the duplicate post thing again and can't seem to get it cancelled. Once again, my bad! Not a good posting day for me at all.  }.


----------



## shangoyal

unlike Mozart's arias


----------



## clavichorder

or lemon bars

..........


----------



## shangoyal

that Arcangelo appreciated


----------



## PetrB

were disinclined to


----------



## Ingélou

disintegrate, unlike the


----------



## shangoyal

Venetian molasses Arcangelo


----------



## Ingélou

consumed in his


----------



## shangoyal

in his youth


-----


----------



## PetrB

Meanwhile, in Kalamazoo,


----------



## MagneticGhost

a serendipitous occurrence


----------



## Ingélou

impeded the railway


----------



## hpowders

from delivering Merlot


----------



## Ingélou

to the oppressors


----------



## mirepoix

, corkage all inclusive


----------



## hpowders

imbibing Scotch instead


----------



## Mahlerian

out of vat-like


----------



## Ingélou

elephantine receptacles - but


----------



## mstar

Hannibal, listening to


----------



## samurai

the ferocious rumbling


----------



## PetrB

of Goldberg's harpsichord


----------



## shangoyal

shouted for help


----------



## PetrB

this temperament is


----------



## Guest

lacking coherent punctuation.


----------



## Whistler Fred

"Nonsense!" exclaimed the


----------



## Guest

piper from Hamburg.


----------



## Ingélou

'This confutes you!'


----------



## Guest

"Come again?" He


----------



## Ingélou

begged. 'Come again!'


----------



## Guest

At this juncture,


----------



## Ingélou

Methuselah surfaced, ordering


----------



## Taggart

frogs on toast>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

and mulled claret
--------------


----------



## Guest

. "Hmm", he .................


----------



## Ingélou

expatiated. 'Just testing.'


----------



## Guest

But deep down .....................


----------



## Ingélou

in his intestines,


----------



## Ingélou

he shivered, recalling


----------



## mirepoix

his bank manager


----------



## Ingélou

nicknamed 'The Venomous


----------



## mirepoix

Blind Lemon McScowl


----------



## Ingélou

of Dubious Parentage'.


----------



## shangoyal

The next morning


----------



## mirepoix

, as night fell


----------



## Ingélou

into the iridescence


----------



## Ingélou

of Phoebus-Apollo's dustbin


----------



## shangoyal

, who, scratching his


----------



## mirepoix

itching wooden leg


----------



## hpowders

too tightly fitted


----------



## samurai

by the military


----------



## hpowders

from surplus stock


----------



## samurai

caused this unfortunate


----------



## hpowders

an irreversible disability


----------



## samurai

manifested itself in


----------



## hpowders

chronic hospital visits


----------



## samurai

to various Army


----------



## hpowders

acute itch centers


----------



## samurai

which always tried


----------



## hpowders

itch relief treatments


----------



## samurai

to no avail. Then,


----------



## hpowders

advanced itch rehabilitation


----------



## samurai

appeared to offer


----------



## hpowders

finally some hope


----------



## samurai

for this besotted


----------



## hpowders

once proud soldier


----------



## samurai

some measure of


----------



## Mahlerian

with scratch-reduction technology


----------



## samurai

looming on the horizon.


----------



## hpowders

may not arrive


----------



## samurai

with enough alarcity


----------



## hpowders

for successful termination


----------



## samurai

which would prove


----------



## hpowders

the sooner the


----------



## samurai

better, at least


----------



## hpowders

if Calamine Lotion


----------



## samurai

could be distributed


----------



## hpowders

but its potency


----------



## samurai

in such massive


----------



## hpowders

rotting wooden kegs


----------



## samurai

left many unanswered


----------



## hpowders

questions as to


----------



## samurai

whether it actually


----------



## hpowders

could relieve itching


----------



## samurai

on a widespread basis.


----------



## Guest

Spinoza today would


----------



## Ingélou

be likely to
------------------


----------



## hpowders

rationalize Divine nature


----------



## samurai

and its intervention.


----------



## shangoyal

Dirty Venetian opera


----------



## samurai

simply didn't fit


----------



## cwarchc

Anything at all


----------



## Ingélou

,the Brooklyn theatre


----------



## Ingélou

that caters for 
---------------


----------



## shangoyal

Michael Jackson fans


----------



## mirepoix

(truthfully, Quincy Jones)


----------



## hpowders

Perhaps, Jay Leno


----------



## shangoyal

wears elaborate frocks


----------



## hpowders

after cold showering


----------



## guy

while exhorting a


----------



## clavichorder

hi to guy

.......


----------



## shangoyal

; he lusts for

--


----------



## mirepoix

mutual chin admiration.


----------



## hpowders

Jay Leno Complex


----------



## hpowders

from prominent chins


----------



## Rhombic

. Meanwhile, his parents


----------



## hpowders

financed comedy school


----------



## Ingélou

hoping somehow that


----------



## hpowders

it would help


----------



## guy

him rule the 
. . .


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

roosters roudily roosting


----------



## hpowders

as half cocked


----------



## samurai

as they strutted


----------



## hpowders

to Chin's Chinese


----------



## samurai

Gardens. There, they


----------



## hpowders

ate sweet and


----------



## Guest

sour pork balls.


----------



## hpowders

with Chinese mustard


----------



## samurai

Then, they proceeded


----------



## hpowders

to walk toward


----------



## shangoyal

their Red Corvette


----------



## hpowders

a lot fuller


----------



## shangoyal

and broken tail-lights


----------



## samurai

added some mayhem


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

to it. Meanwhile,


----------



## samurai

unbeknownst to everyone,


----------



## Ingélou

a psychopathic fox


----------



## helpmeplslol

They got me. 15ch


----------



## hpowders

who loved Mahler


----------



## samurai

was loose. Subsequently,


----------



## shangoyal

MI6 informed the


----------



## hpowders

KGB in Crimea


----------



## mirepoix

kotoryye lyubili Shostakovich


----------



## shangoyal

incoherent entry sudden


----------



## mirepoix

who loved Shostakovich


----------



## hpowders

but loved interrogations


----------



## mirepoix

much, much more.


----------



## Guest

Over in Balaclava,


----------



## hpowders

a bipolar fox


----------



## shangoyal

remembers Che Guevara


----------



## hpowders

and his scent


----------



## mirepoix

'_Rabbit_ by Reynard'


----------



## hpowders

pawzed a moment


----------



## Ingélou

, wabbit and drookit,

_(anglice, 'exhausted & drenched')_


----------



## hpowders

dag nabbed it


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

cowrin tim'rous beastie


----------



## hpowders

Wi' bickering brattle


----------



## Ingélou

and promptly skedaddled.


----------



## hpowders

as the dogs neared


----------



## shangoyal

the newt market


----------



## hpowders

had bottomed out


----------



## Guest

Jeez, the punctuation


----------



## Ingélou

inspector reviewed the


----------



## Ingélou

Newt Market's editorial


----------



## Ingélou

and suggested emendations.


----------



## shangoyal

(I don't think the sentence makes sense at all! Is not making sense part of the game? Sorry if I am missing something. )


----------



## Guest

Still, the author


----------



## Ingélou

said, 'Start again!'

(There really ought to be a system where you can see who's just posted. I keep changing my post, then TH changes his, and so on. Like two people encountering each other on the street and one moves left, one right - AAAAAAAAAGH!)


----------



## Guest

So (s)he did. ..........................


----------



## Guest

[I agree with Shangoyal - got to respect the punctuation and so on. Now, back to the story...]


----------



## shangoyal

In agreement, we


----------



## Taggart

continued to argue


----------



## shangoyal

, yet we remained


----------



## Guest

on friendly terms.


----------



## shangoyal

Our guiding light


----------



## Guest

was nothing but


----------



## Guest

a lily-livered ............


----------



## shangoyal

Abyssinian cat with


----------



## Guest

singed whiskers. However,


----------



## samurai

upon realizing that


----------



## hpowders

his catnip, stolen


----------



## samurai

from him whilst


----------



## hpowders

having whiskers singed


----------



## samurai

caused his attention-span


----------



## hpowders

to focus on


----------



## samurai

other looming threats


----------



## hpowders

tiger burning bright


----------



## samurai

in the evening's


----------



## hpowders

radioactive glowing catnip


----------



## samurai

which began fermenting


----------



## mirepoix

insurance salesman sweat


----------



## hpowders

his whole life


----------



## Guest

"incoherent punctuation!" he


----------



## Guest

exclaimed. Will you


----------



## Guest

please pay attention


----------



## Guest

to this vital element (breaking the rules for a moment)


----------



## Guest

to point out how consistency is important for the 'déroulement' of this story. Therefore,


----------



## Guest

please keep to .............................


----------



## Guest

the 3-word rule


----------



## Guest

with relevant punctuation.


----------



## Guest

Are we clear? ..........................


----------



## shangoyal

Affirmative, Agent Smith.


----------



## Guest

Thank you, Shangoyal.


----------



## shangoyal

Are psycho killers


----------



## Guest

present on TC? .................


----------



## mirepoix

Qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## shangoyal

Vous parlez anglais?


----------



## hpowders

Broke the rules.....


----------



## hpowders

.....end of story.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

My life is now meaningless at the passing of 'such a little life' - 01-28-13 to 03-05-14. 

May the 'Three Little Words' story RIP along with the decomposing composers another thread would have us revive to be tortured by today's tunes.


----------



## shangoyal

Why the apathy?


----------



## mirepoix

It comes naturally?


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

It begins again?


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Time for bed


----------



## Guest

"Hmm, a subtext......"


----------



## Ingélou

Never mind, maties!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Let's begin again:


----------



## shangoyal

folks from Norfolk


----------



## Ingélou

who regularly follow


----------



## samurai

the spinning rotations


----------



## shangoyal

of helicopter blades


----------



## samurai

and whirling dervishes.:devil:


----------



## clavichorder

Sometimes I wonder


----------



## hpowders

whether rule breakers


----------



## samurai

who demonstrate wanton


----------



## shangoyal

even remotely matter


----------



## samurai

considering that they


----------



## hpowders

eat wanton soup


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

with misfortune cookies


----------



## hpowders

at So Long's


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Bubble Tea Pub.


----------



## hpowders

After sating themselves


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

into stuporous satitation


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

(I meant satiation?)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

they accidentally encountered


----------



## shangoyal

an alien abductee


----------



## cwarchc

from Roswell New-Mexico (had to cheat here)


----------



## hpowders

via Santa Fe


----------



## cwarchc

the Pony Express


----------



## mirepoix

and Wells Fargo


----------



## hpowders

seeking space capsule


----------



## Guest

engulfed itself in


----------



## Mahlerian

megalithic mounds of....


----------



## hpowders

molten Martian manure


----------



## clavichorder

walking Silfen Paths


----------



## cwarchc

however decided to


----------



## hpowders

sell their story


----------



## shangoyal

to curious Uranians


----------



## hpowders

visiting our planet


----------



## shangoyal

only for tasting


----------



## Rhythm

Ben and Jerry's


----------



## cwarchc

decided to leave


----------



## hpowders

our volatile planet


----------



## clara s

for unexplored galaxies


----------



## hpowders

where women rule


----------



## clara s

but men reign...


----------



## hpowders

and worlds collapse


----------



## clara s

within forty nanoseconds


----------



## hpowders

black holes emerged


----------



## clara s

preventing light escaping


----------



## Guest

. But not here.


----------



## Guest

"Punctuation," he said


----------



## Guest

"Still seems to pose


----------



## Guest

a problem here."


----------



## clara s

. "Later" she replied.


----------



## Guest

The event horizon


----------



## hpowders

sabotaged the story


----------



## Ingélou

with its scientific


----------



## hpowders

television movie plot


----------



## hpowders

about general relativity


----------



## hpowders

and stellar mass


----------



## hpowders

starring electromagnetic radiation


----------



## hpowders

in debut role


----------



## hpowders

directed by Schwarzschild


----------



## clara s

a four-dimension film


----------



## hpowders

in living black!


----------



## cwarchc

but the advertisements


----------



## hpowders

scared people away


----------



## clara s

from their televisions


----------



## Ingélou

into air-raid shelters


----------



## shangoyal

where they contemplated


----------



## samurai

death by over-exposure


----------



## hpowders

from black holes,


----------



## hpowders

to stellar debris,


----------



## samurai

and white dwarfs;


----------



## shangoyal

Chandrashekhar talked about


----------



## hpowders

Einstein's field equations


----------



## samurai

and various scenarios


----------



## hpowders

concerning intrastellar implosions


----------



## samurai

which might impact


----------



## hpowders

future television movies


----------



## samurai

and their spinoffs.


----------



## mirepoix

Dana Scully pouted


----------



## samurai

fitfully about this


----------



## Guest

, wondering when punctuation


----------



## samurai

and courtesy would


----------



## clara s

accompany Mulder's behaviour


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Detective Mulberry said


----------



## hpowders

"I hate raspberries


----------



## clara s

but love Solanum-nigrum


----------



## AClockworkOrange

", his hands trembling


----------



## hpowders

anxious at ordering


----------



## hpowders

Solanum-nigrum, 500 mg,


----------



## hpowders

one every morning


----------



## hpowders

from neighborhood chemist


----------



## hpowders

for anxiety attacks,


----------



## hpowders

Dr. Black-Nightshade's prescription,


----------



## hpowders

Mulberry's last gasp


----------



## Guest

. "Not playing anymore!"


----------



## Guest

he pouted, before


----------



## Guest

promising himself he


----------



## Guest

really never would.


----------



## hpowders

Daughter Mulva Mulberry


----------



## hpowders

asked for forensics


----------



## clara s

"Please, Detective, rethink"


----------



## clara s

"punctuation will improve",


----------



## hpowders

Don't arrest chemist!!!


----------



## hpowders

He's my lover!!!


----------



## hpowders

I am responsible!!!!!


----------



## hpowders

Dad hated him!!!!


----------



## clara s

Mom adored him...


----------



## hpowders

taking it hard!


----------



## clara s

and punctuation stands


----------



## Ingélou

guilty but unashamed.


----------



## hpowders

death penalty here?


----------



## clara s

at full glory!!!


----------



## hpowders

Then I die!!


----------



## hpowders

unapologetically, in love


----------



## hpowders

'til the end!!


----------



## cwarchc

sob, sob, sob......................


----------



## hpowders

wept the mob


----------



## hpowders

after chowing down


----------



## hpowders

corn on cob


----------



## shangoyal

, sleeping on the


----------



## samurai

job. Afterwards, they


----------



## mirepoix

rose and stretched


----------



## hpowders

decided to rob


----------



## hpowders

and turned doorknob


----------



## hpowders

of bank's door.


----------



## hpowders

The bankguard, Bob


----------



## shangoyal

(Robert De Niro)


----------



## hpowders

tried talking tough


----------



## shangoyal

, mean and gruff


----------



## hpowders

all an act


----------



## samurai

done with tact.


----------



## shangoyal

His intentions were


----------



## samurai

noble, but couldn't


----------



## shangoyal

he be courteous?


----------



## Rhythm

Without being impervious?


----------



## PetrB

Nervousness and strain


----------



## clara s

possessed Citizen Kane


----------



## clara s

down Park Lane...


----------



## clara s

under heavy rain!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

thunder levy pain


----------



## hpowders

100 mg cocaine


----------



## hpowders

into his vein


----------



## hpowders

made him insane


----------



## Guest

. "I am the ....................


----------



## Guest

King of China,..........................


----------



## Guest

And I like .............................


----------



## mirepoix

.


----------



## hpowders

Ms. Alicia's Keys


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Doesn't sound good


----------



## cwarchc

whilst whistling the


----------



## samurai

Marseilles. Afterwards, she


----------



## Guest

slaughtered a goose


----------



## samurai

which produced the


----------



## mirepoix

fat and feathers


----------



## samurai

expressly made for


----------



## mirepoix

Richard Feynman's bongos.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Weird thread this


----------



## mirepoix

- smells funny too -


----------



## shangoyal

goes on forever


----------



## samurai

and forever. It


----------



## hpowders

is ewig...ewig...


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

night night all


----------



## cwarchc

however back to


----------



## Guest

the ranch, where


----------



## Ingélou

golden lizards cavort


----------



## Guest

whilst translating opaque


----------



## Ingélou

twig-movements that mimic


----------



## Guest

harmonic shifts from


----------



## Taggart

one hand clappping


----------



## PetrB

Linear B configurations


----------



## cwarchc

the Buddhists decided


----------



## Guest

that Mohammed was


----------



## Ingélou

a revered prophet,


----------



## Ingélou

worth reading about.


----------



## Ingélou

Spifflicated ducks are


----------



## Taggart

a delicious addition


----------



## Ingélou

to Talking Head's


----------



## Ingélou

carnivorous cuisine. Usually


----------



## Taggart

but not always>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ice cream flavoured


----------



## cwarchc

with pistachio nuts


----------



## samurai

concludes this sumptious


----------



## wrycker

, by the sea...


----------



## PetrB

cabana for kittens. ........................


----------



## cwarchc

However, the ancient


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sphinx waxed lyrical...


----------



## PetrB

over spherical statuary


----------



## Guest

when the nausea


----------



## PetrB

caused by anthropomorphism


----------



## hpowders

of decaying Pompeii


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

sent everything hurling


----------



## samurai

into the Cosmos.


----------



## hpowders

Talk Classical crashed


----------



## samurai

after Carl Sagan


----------



## hpowders

named Josef Haydn


----------



## samurai

as being amongst


----------



## hpowders

galaxy's best composers


----------



## samurai

without exception. He


----------



## shangoyal

hadn't heard Mozart


----------



## Guest

, despite having two


----------



## hpowders

recordings of each


----------



## shangoyal

Don Giovanni act


----------



## Katie

. Yet, still he


----------



## samurai

insisted on maintaining


----------



## Ingélou

his magniloquent rebuttal


----------



## samurai

articulated pompously and


----------



## Ingélou

with ridiculous rodomontade


----------



## samurai

all mixed together.


----------



## wrycker

His conclusion was


----------



## samurai

that, simply put,


----------



## Ingélou

Haydn had astonishing


----------



## Mahlerian

motivic-harmonic complexes


----------



## Ingélou

compared with Mozart's


----------



## hpowders

more boring developments


----------



## Mahlerian

but exquisite operas


----------



## hpowders

yet, no oratorios


----------



## Ingélou

unsurprisingly. Mozart's champion


----------



## hpowders

-like keyboard playing


----------



## Katie

seduced Constanza Weber


----------



## Morimur

who was ridiculously


----------



## samurai

naive and unprepared


----------



## hpowders

for talk classical


----------



## PetrB

anit-modernists, since Wolferl's


----------



## hpowders

music appeased them


----------



## samurai

only temporarily. They


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

liked powdered, expansive


----------



## samurai

productions, redolent with


----------



## Katie

Sativa Kali Mist


----------



## Guest

, or SKM as ..........................


----------



## Katie

abbreviated by Deadheads








(we're still talking about Wolfie, right? :lol: or is TC anti-modernists?)


----------



## hpowders

who haighted Ashbury


----------



## PetrB

while burying hate


----------



## hpowders

of Jerry Garcia


----------



## samurai

with their doobies.


----------



## hpowders

Mary Jane doobied


----------



## Op.123

Thinking about hitler


----------



## Vaneyes

and (CPE) Bach keyboard


----------



## hpowders

wire that Hitler


----------



## Guest

doubted had any


----------



## Guest

connection with notions


----------



## Guest

of correct punctuation.


----------



## Guest

If only posters


----------



## Guest

would pay more ...............


----------



## Guest

attention to such


----------



## Guest

issues, this story


----------



## Guest

could become coherent.


----------



## Ingélou

(Unless editors interrupt...)


----------



## Ingélou

Elephants trumpeted as


----------



## Taggart

the circus left


----------



## Ingélou

Rachmaninov to his


----------



## scratchgolf

bizarre fingernail fetish


----------



## hpowders

to scratch golfers


----------



## clara s

who hated punctuation (hahaha)...


----------



## Op.123

And kicked Obama


----------



## Rhombic

out of his .


----------



## scratchgolf

Franklin Roosevelt pajamas


----------



## hpowders

back to Chicago


----------



## hpowders

away from Crimea


----------



## Katie

, by these haters


----------



## Katie

who encouraged Iraq


----------



## PetrB

to make snacks ...............................


----------



## Guest

of chickpea and


----------



## hpowders

bland lentil soup


----------



## Guest

. Why is it ....................


----------



## Guest

always up to [me to bloody well *check and correct and/or add punctuation to keep this story coherent*? Really guys, it is most frustrating. Methinks you're all doing it on purpose. Anyway, back,to the story, which ends on a non-punctuated "to" ...]
[[Sorry to interrupt the flow of this particular river]]


----------



## Guest

always up to ....................


----------



## Ingélou

the perjink punctuationist


----------



## Ingélou

to discombobulate the


----------



## Guest

bloody flow. Well,


----------



## Ingélou

my hypothesis is


----------



## scratchgolf

Oswald acted alone.


----------



## hpowders

The Lucky Rabbit


----------



## Guest

thought otherwise. Suddenly,


----------



## hpowders

Disney created Mickey,


----------



## hpowders

Haydn created "Creation",


----------



## Guest

and TalkingHead fell


----------



## hpowders

on his crown!


----------



## Guest

. "Ouch" he said,


----------



## hpowders

picking himself up


----------



## hpowders

for further punishment


----------



## Guest

from TC maniacs


----------



## Guest

from TC maniacs.


----------



## Guest

He said twice. ................


----------



## Guest

Suddenly, a gigantic


----------



## hpowders

tidal wave washed


----------



## clara s

the punctuationist's hair


----------



## hpowders

like never before,


----------



## clara s

, while heavy thunder


----------



## hpowders

from Beethoven's Pastoral,


----------



## Guest

rolled out over


----------



## PetrB

the alluvial plane.


----------



## PetrB

The dendritic patterns


----------



## Guest

hinted at something


----------



## hpowders

with primordial secret


----------



## Katie

intricacies revelatory of


----------



## hpowders

timpani imitating thunder


----------



## Guest

. But no, it ..........................


----------



## Guest

was merely the ........................


----------



## Guest

rumbling of TC .............


----------



## hpowders

member TH, monopolizing


----------



## Guest

this platform for


----------



## Ingélou

his intellectual breakdancing:


----------



## Guest

Such as narrative


----------



## PetrB

(s) of split infinitives


----------



## hpowders

,past participle reminiscences


----------



## clara s

embracing future expectations,


----------



## hpowders

the best of times,


----------



## cwarchc

But then again......................


----------



## hpowders

,Noah sailed away


----------



## PetrB

in a deserted ................


----------



## Mahlerian

decomissioned nuclear submarine


----------



## hpowders

looking for animals


----------



## hpowders

who communicate atonally


----------



## hpowders

unlike the humans!


----------



## Guest

. At this juncture,


----------



## hpowders

Noah Crowe-ed, "SUCCESS"!!


----------



## Op.123

And kicked lightning-squirell


----------



## hpowders

This prompted ASPCA


----------



## Guest

to redraft its (this 15-word limit is getting on my mammaries)


----------



## Katie

red state baiting (hey TH - thanks for introducing me to the clandestine world of covert messaging! I read your last lament by applying lemon juice to the post.../Katie)


----------



## Rhombic

polar bears who


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

previously protested profusely


----------



## hpowders

,perused revised regulations


----------



## Katie

while this plotline


----------



## cwarchc

sank slowly subliminally


----------



## hpowders

into the sewer.


----------



## Katie

Yet, Hope, like


----------



## Vaneyes

that a wedgie....


----------



## Katie

[reboot] Yet, Hope, like

Stravinsky's seasonal Rite


----------



## hpowders

of Spring, eternally


----------



## PetrB

an additive process,


----------



## Katie

burgeons despite the (Petr, I could kick yer butt for not bringing that sentence to its logical close...lol )


----------



## hpowders

news that Daphnis


----------



## hpowders

left his Chloe


----------



## hpowders

for a male


----------



## Guest

. These things happen.


----------



## PetrB

...c'est la guerre. ................


----------



## samurai

And yet another


----------



## hpowders

ballet by Stravinsky,


----------



## Guest

with choreography by


----------



## Mahlerian

famous interior decorator


----------



## wrycker

Frances Adler Elkins


----------



## hpowders

, David Adler's sister,


----------



## hpowders

George Costanza's fantasy,


----------



## Mahlerian

and the envy

....................


----------



## Guest

of the proletariat.


----------



## hpowders

Now, shifting gears,


----------



## Guest

into high-octane


----------



## hpowders

this story's incoherence


----------



## PetrB

boggled the imagination


----------



## PetrB

of: seven dwarfs;


----------



## hpowders

Dopey liked atonal


----------



## clara s

music, but Stravinsky


----------



## hpowders

upon hearing that,


----------



## clara s

cancelled Nijinsky's premiere


----------



## hpowders

causing masculine scandal


----------



## clara s

, because Rite of


----------



## hpowders

first born circumcision,


----------



## hpowders

and virgin sacrifice,


----------



## clara s

hadn't been performed!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders was disappointed,


----------



## clara s

, but being gentleman


----------



## hpowders

enacted anti-sacrifice legislation,


----------



## Mahlerian

which was vetoed


----------



## Katie

in brazen defiance


----------



## hpowders

of Republican majorities,


----------



## clara s

while infuriated Diaghilev,


----------



## hpowders

complained to Stravinsky,


----------



## PetrB

Damned neolithic cultures!


----------



## hpowders

Cursed monolithic conformists,


----------



## Katie

veritable tweed visigoths,


----------



## scratchgolf

yabba dabba doo,


----------



## PetrB

cried Frankish Fred,


----------



## hpowders

who changed surname


----------



## hpowders

from Morris Flintstein.


----------



## hpowders

Perhaps, pre-historic prejudice


----------



## Guest

had poisoned the


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

still going strong


----------



## hpowders

pre-historic old stereotypes


----------



## Katie

, though every typecast


----------



## hpowders

neanderthalic male actor


----------



## Guest

seemed to have [where, oh where, is this story going?]


----------



## MarkMcD

too many toes!!!!


----------



## Op.123

he ate with..........................


----------



## MarkMcD

a runcible spoon


----------



## hpowders

,scooping up nonsense,


----------



## Katie

while Owl & Pussycat (good one MarkyMac!)


----------



## hpowders

sputtered poetic nonsense


----------



## Guest

. This did not [Oh where oh where is this storyline going?]


----------



## MarkMcD

go down well .


----------



## Katie

Thus, once again, (the other side of the Looking Glass, TH!)


----------



## Rhythm

the tango launches,


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

with murderous abandon.


----------



## samurai

its captivating rhythm


----------



## hpowders

like Ravel's Bolero,


----------



## Guest

only in reverse.


----------



## hpowders

This actually proves


----------



## Ingélou

that paradoxes are


----------



## hpowders

catalysts of life,


----------



## Katie

said philosophical Piglet.


----------



## MarkMcD

Meanwhile, Peter held


----------



## Rhythm

soup and crackers


----------



## cwarchc

but wanted steak


----------



## aimee

medium rare grilled


----------



## hpowders

but ordered wolf


----------



## hpowders

with primordial soup


----------



## Katie

heated to Darwinian


----------



## hpowders

-evolved high temperatures


----------



## Guest

. "Aha!", thought Christopher [hello to Katie who has just clicked to my invisible ink messages!]


----------



## PetrB

Robin Robin Weatherby


----------



## Katie

, now neanderthalic Pooh peace and good morning, TC!


----------



## Guest

is a fine [help me put this story into some sort of coherent narrative arch ... please]


----------



## Ingélou

porcological philosopher, but


----------



## hpowders

contracted canis lupus.


----------



## hpowders

Dr. Peters examined


----------



## Katie

post #2266's misidentification


----------



## Guest

........................... deleted .................


----------



## Guest

his empty wallet


----------



## MarkMcD

nothing, just dust


----------



## Rhythm

manifested a longingly


----------



## Op.123

Depleted store of


----------



## hpowders

three word phrases


----------



## Ingélou

dangling from sporrans.


----------



## Guest

As they do. [Is there a subtext at work here?]


----------



## hpowders

Held by Scotch-Tape


----------



## hpowders

Bonnie Lassater acquired


----------



## mirepoix

a revolving codpiece


----------



## Rhythm

by stretching retassalled


----------



## Rhythm

vermilion silky pleats.


----------



## hpowders

Saint Laurent created


----------



## Headphone Hermit

sublime cream cakes


----------



## samurai

exquisitely festooned with


----------



## Rhythm

** never mind  **


----------



## hpowders

(exquisitely festooned with)

coconut custard filling


----------



## samurai

and lemon meringue


----------



## hpowders

and festooned macaroons


----------



## samurai

decorated with various


----------



## hpowders

custom ordered paraphanalia


----------



## hpowders

as was customary


----------



## samurai

ordered directly from


----------



## hpowders

The Royal Patisserie


----------



## samurai

with explicit instructions


----------



## PetrB

for surreal prose.


----------



## samurai

These directives were


----------



## hpowders

predictably ignored by


----------



## samurai

the hoi-polloi and


----------



## Rhythm

the choicest leprechauns.


----------



## Guest

Reading back on [getting interesting, this storyline is!]


----------



## PetrB

Troll written theses


----------



## Katie

Bilbo critically remarked such lovely optimism soothes my aching head on this bright Sat. A.M.


----------



## Rhythm

subtly glancing over


----------



## Guest

a bohemian rhapsody. [I always recommend "the hair of the dog" in such circumstances.]


----------



## mirepoix

Galileo and Figaro


----------



## Guest

, an unlikely duo,


----------



## Rhythm

saw stars sparkling


----------



## samurai

when they journeyed


----------



## hpowders

to find catharsis


----------



## hpowders

in harmonic symbiosis


----------



## mirepoix

and cheap floozies


----------



## samurai

coupled with dissonant


----------



## hpowders

disagreeably rancid halitosis


----------



## samurai

produced the unwanted


----------



## Guest

and requisite flatulence.


----------



## hpowders

Opening windows created


----------



## Guest

a welcome draft


----------



## mirepoix

but angered neighbours


----------



## hpowders

who demanded bread,


----------



## hpowders

avatar-baked most preferably


----------



## mirepoix

thus appearing tasteless


----------



## hpowders

,proving that avatars


----------



## hpowders

may be tempting,


----------



## Mahlerian

but never satisfy.


----------



## Rhythm

Unless, of course,


----------



## PetrB

some doozy floozies


----------



## hpowders

and yankee doodles


----------



## samurai

which were dandified


----------



## hpowders

as foppish fools


----------



## hpowders

tend to be


----------



## samurai

much maligned in


----------



## hpowders

elite fashion circles.


----------



## samurai

These style-setting mavens


----------



## Rhythm

, mostly gone unshaven,


----------



## samurai

have also managed


----------



## Guest

to usurp the [hello everybody who has cottoned on to the invisible ink messages]


----------



## shangoyal

Russian czar's throne


----------



## cwarchc

which fell to..............


----------



## hpowders

some Russian dressing


----------



## shangoyal

carelessly for the


----------



## hpowders

putrid Putin ordered


----------



## Katie

autocracy au gratin. That trainwreck was in desperate need of a period (perhaps neo-romantic?)


----------



## hpowders

A Crimean delicacy,


----------



## Rhythm

once sealed hermetically,


----------



## hpowders

by a loner


----------



## samurai

despot who knew


----------



## PetrB

how to preserve


----------



## samurai

valuable artifacts and


----------



## Guest

conceal his WMDs.


----------



## Rhythm

Armaments were not


----------



## Guest

part of the [greetings, invisible inkers!]


----------



## Rhythm

Rhapsody in Blue,


----------



## hpowders

but psyched Crimeans,


----------



## shangoyal

tearfully singing Hallelujah


----------



## hpowders

in colloquial Crimean.


----------



## shangoyal

Saint Benedict disapproves


----------



## hpowders

of scrambled eggs,


----------



## hpowders

preferring eggs Benedict,


----------



## samurai

more than anything


----------



## hpowders

, even over TC!


----------



## Guest

A fatal error, [this story is going to prove fatal to me if I'm not fargin' careful]


----------



## cwarchc

A freudian slip


----------



## mirepoix

with gossamer lace


----------



## hpowders

and a g-string,


----------



## mirepoix

fretted at the


...


----------



## Rhythm

moon's ivory light,


----------



## hpowders

where werewolves lurk,


----------



## Rhythm

striking tuning forks.


----------



## Guest

"Aoouuuh" they howled,


----------



## hpowders

sounding like Schoenberg,


----------



## samurai

and various banshee-like


----------



## hpowders

atonally-cursed devil worshippers


----------



## mirepoix

and insurance salesmen.


----------



## hpowders

Putin seemed satisfied.


----------



## Guest

Then he invaded


----------



## mirepoix

- bare-chested, of course -


----------



## hpowders

impressed Mother Russia,


----------



## Katie

with another nonsequitur sheesh


----------



## hpowders

in colloquial Russian,


----------



## mirepoix

"Simferopol or bust!"


----------



## samurai

He also declaimed


----------



## hpowders

Crimean cheeseburgers rock!


----------



## Rhythm

Among other things,


----------



## Guest

like chicken Kiev, [so I'm hungry, see?]


----------



## PetrB

Other sundry ululations


----------



## samurai

were quickly articulated.


----------



## hpowders

Putin obviously enjoyed


----------



## hpowders

his Crimean vacation.


----------



## mirepoix

Meanwhile, in Verona


----------



## hpowders

the Crimean aroma


----------



## mirepoix

risked incipient coma


----------



## hpowders

from incessant melanoma


----------



## mirepoix

breathing via stoma


----------



## Op.123

killing little pigs


----------



## hpowders

stuffed with figs,


----------



## science

Although fully clothed,


----------



## Mahlerian

complete with wigs.


----------



## hpowders

Putin dressed down


----------



## science

too much, but


15151515


----------



## hpowders

in bare-chested manner,


----------



## hpowders

rode through Crimea,


----------



## clara s

crossing Black Sea


----------



## hpowders

for Russian tea


----------



## clara s

and caviar Beluga.


----------



## hpowders

On Sturgeon Row,


----------



## hpowders

the tea flowed.


----------



## samurai

The samovars gurgled


----------



## Guest

, while dissidents burgled


----------



## hpowders

,but Putin anticipated


----------



## shangoyal

voluptuous female bears


----------



## samurai

he could wrestle


----------



## hpowders

,the victor receiving


----------



## hpowders

fine Beluga caviar.


----------



## samurai

Also, premium honey


----------



## hpowders

from the brothel


----------



## Guest

on the edge [what a story!]


----------



## Rhythm

, claiming colossal waffles


----------



## Celloman

, metaphorically speaking. When


----------



## samurai

everything was considered,


----------



## hpowders

but nothing happened;


----------



## hpowders

politburo at work.


----------



## shangoyal

Tuesday's gone with


----------



## hpowders

Dudley Moore to


----------



## hpowders

weld their relationship


----------



## Guest

with low viscosity


----------



## hpowders

and sperm count.


----------



## PetrB

to Tuesday Weld.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuesday_Weld


----------



## hpowders

Putin toasted her.


----------



## hpowders

Dudley wanted Moore.


----------



## mirepoix

So, Peter cooked


----------



## hpowders

his wolf rarely.


----------



## Katie

Hallucinogenic drug use


----------



## Guest

has fried the [hallucinogens : not a topic I know anything about, of course.]


----------



## shangoyal

Vicar's brains badly


----------



## Celloman

20,000 Roentgens later,


----------



## helpmeplslol

(15char) We found a


----------



## Celloman

enriched plutonium ring


----------



## shangoyal

in tyrannosaurus dung


----------



## Guest

. Curiously, the beast


----------



## mirepoix

glowed and growled


----------



## Guest

, chomping a geiger


----------



## mirepoix

, counting its blessings


----------



## Guest

. Meanwhile, back at


----------



## helpmeplslol

the factory (the


----------



## Guest

anti-modernist brigade were


----------



## Op.123

chewing on furniture


----------



## Guest

that reeked of linseed.


----------



## cwarchc

oil, cricket enrtered


----------



## Guest

[Cwarchc, want to try that again, taking it from the full stop in post #2447?]


----------



## Katie

Cricket, well-oiled, entered


----------



## Guest

the narrative arch,


----------



## science

reifying grammatistical neologisms,


----------



## Guest

as only we [know how, and don't we just!]


----------



## PetrB

smarmy punk nihilists


----------



## Guest

know how. Nevertheless,


----------



## Katie

with typical aplomb Jonas Blixt's caddy is wearing a Dead Stealie T under his coveralls....Weir everywhere!


----------



## hpowders

Putin bombed out


----------



## hpowders

with Croatian comedy.


----------



## Guest

What happened next


----------



## PetrB

astonished all humankind


----------



## Celloman

and (incidentally) myself!


----------



## hpowders

Eastern Ukraine quaked,


----------



## Guest

as sanctions fell


----------



## PetrB

borders were reinforced,


----------



## hpowders

atonal music blasted;


----------



## hpowders

inhumanity reigned supreme.


----------



## shangoyal

Parachutes dropped out,


----------



## shangoyal

with gay abandon,


----------



## hpowders

Oh! The humanity!


----------



## shangoyal

and landed thunderously


----------



## PetrB

in the plaza ...............................


----------



## shangoyal

of Necropolis. Spectres


----------



## Celloman

wafted like memories


----------



## shangoyal

from a battlefield


----------



## Celloman

of lost dreams.


----------



## cwarchc

Alas all was................


----------



## shangoyal

musty and smelly


----------



## samurai

inside the abandoned


----------



## Celloman

Chernobyl reactor sarcophagus.


----------



## hpowders

lay a holy


----------



## samurai

the various technicians


----------



## hpowders

(lay a holy)

cathédrale engloutie, engulfed


----------



## samurai

in emollients made


----------



## hpowders

from sweet _parfum_


----------



## Guest

distilled from donkey [from a donkey's anus is what I'd like to write]


----------



## samurai

entrails. This concoction


----------



## shangoyal

bubbled and bubbled


----------



## hpowders

,yet sold out


----------



## hpowders

at Harrods yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Luckily, Selfridge's still


----------



## PetrB

had bureaucrats aplenty.


----------



## Guest

Talking of whom,


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

eine musikalischer spasse


----------



## hpowders

on atonal street


----------



## Guest

came to a ..............................


----------



## mirepoix

creative and moral


----------



## Celloman

fart. Consequently, the


----------



## Guest

rectal impasse could


----------



## mirepoix

affect weather systems


----------



## hpowders

in Colon-bia Sud-America


----------



## Guest

. Flatulence notwithstanding, there


----------



## hpowders

was musical hot-air


----------



## samurai

aplenty. Bloviators made


----------



## Guest

a mess of [where can this go, we ask]


----------



## hpowders

bloviation without representation.


----------



## Guest

Unite, bloviators of


----------



## hpowders

the atonal world!!


----------



## Guest

The means of [production are surely not in the hands of the lumpen proletariat, but in mine!]


----------



## samurai

your liberation from


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

the Zebra army.


----------



## cwarchc

Unfortunately then came


----------



## hpowders

Boulez, the Bloviator!


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

to deliver pizzas


----------



## hpowders

on French bread,


----------



## hpowders

with atonal mozzarella.


----------



## samurai

In addition, he


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Watched Godzilla movies,


----------



## Op.123

while sniffing cheese...


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

and apple juice.


----------



## Guest

The Easter bunny


----------



## PetrB

, exhausted after having


----------



## samurai

made his rounds,


----------



## hpowders

seeking Eastern Enchantments,


----------



## hpowders

reading James Joyce,


----------



## hpowders

painting Easter Eggs,


----------



## hpowders

with impressionistic brushstrokes.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Then Santa Claus


----------



## Guest

ate the bunny. [About time, too!]


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Santa's elves said,


----------



## hpowders

Feliz Navidad, todos!


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

The elves destroyed


----------



## hpowders

the Spanish language,


----------



## hpowders

against all esperanto,


----------



## hpowders

a deliverer came.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

He said "Superman...


----------



## hpowders

take Lois away!"


----------



## Op.123

"No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No" said Obama


----------



## hpowders

Two valiums later,


----------



## helpmeplslol

(if you catch...


----------



## PetrB

the wrinkle there,


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

iPhones attacked Rome!


----------



## PetrB

Not understanding Italian,


----------



## Guest

nor punctuation, it


----------



## Guest

would seem. Please


----------



## Guest

I urge all [of you to bloody well respect punctuation]


----------



## Guest

of you to [I'll keep saying this till I'm fargin' blue in the face]


----------



## Guest

respect this simple [it ain't fargin' rocket science, dig?]


----------



## Guest

rule. Thank you. [Back to the story, folks!]


----------



## hpowders

I implore you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Said TH, desperately.


----------



## hpowders

TC was in


----------



## hpowders

a coma over


----------



## hpowders

commas, unfortunately, so


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

lighthouses drank coffee.


----------



## hpowders

As ships sank,


----------



## hpowders

in thick caffeine,


----------



## mirepoix

and milky seas,


----------



## cwarchc

the little dog..................


----------



## Guest

closed the sentence.


----------



## helpmeplslol

Sometimes, when a


----------



## hpowders

sentence is terminated,


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Creepers killed doggy.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Neverending story ended?


----------



## hpowders

"Where's the coherence?",


----------



## hpowders

emoted hpowders; reader.


----------



## Ingélou

And understandably. Coherence


----------



## Ingélou

is necessary whenever


----------



## hpowders

one expects to


----------



## hpowders

sell a novel.


----------



## hpowders

Don't quit-um day-job,


----------



## hpowders

was Sioux-publisher's verdict.


----------



## Ingélou

Blancmanges need coherence.


----------



## hpowders

Manjar blanco, too.


----------



## hpowders

Therefore, an incoherent


----------



## Ingélou

jelly's an abomination


----------



## hpowders

to French-Toast lovers


----------



## shangoyal

and deep-sea divers


----------



## hpowders

in jelly-like waters.


----------



## hpowders

A lull ensued....


----------



## hpowders

as posters fled.


----------



## clara s

shouting "Expecto patronum"...


----------



## hpowders

T'was Witches Sabbath,


----------



## hpowders

and all through


----------



## hpowders

the coven, not


----------



## shangoyal

one noble incantation


----------



## hpowders

about one's sexuality,


----------



## Katie

was triple posted


----------



## hpowders

due to apathy;


----------



## hpowders

a sad story,


----------



## hpowders

don't you think?


----------



## samurai

was easily obtained.


----------



## hpowders

Where's the coherence?


----------



## hpowders

Despite his protestations,


----------



## cwarchc

nobody bothered to


----------



## clara s

weld broken words


----------



## hpowders

,amputate run-on sentences,


----------



## clara s

without murdering punctuation...


----------



## hpowders

...suddenly... story's cohered!


----------



## shangoyal

Tours to Neptune


----------



## hpowders

are canceled indefinitely!


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Then spider-eating


----------



## cwarchc

monkey men all...............


----------



## hpowders

sported banana bandanas!


----------



## samurai

They also manifested


----------



## hpowders

Bitches Brew albums!


----------



## Guest

"Fools!", he retorted,


----------



## samurai

can't you understand


----------



## Guest

why punctuation is


----------



## samurai

so very important?"


----------



## hpowders

Not really, Jack!


----------



## samurai

Remonstrating against this,


----------



## cwarchc

however Booji Boy.....................


----------



## hpowders

of Bitches Brew,


----------



## millionrainbows

suspected law enforcement


----------



## samurai

was involved with


----------



## hpowders

enforcing anti-semitic regulations


----------



## Celloman

but not Mahler!


----------



## hpowders

He converted quickly,


----------



## PetrB

to ecologically friendly


----------



## hpowders

New Age Christianity.


----------



## samurai

This Mahlerian conversion


----------



## PetrB

affected nothing whatsoever.


----------



## hpowders

Tc posters tore-apart


----------



## samurai

his real intentions,


----------



## Guest

and laughed sadistically


----------



## mirepoix

or sniggered slyly


----------



## cwarchc

in unabandened glee


----------



## Guest

. Suddenly, on [I'm back from hols guys 'n girls, ready for more 3-word frippery!]


----------



## samurai

a moment's notice,


----------



## mirepoix

bells were ringing


----------



## Guest

whilst Quasimodo, shrieking


----------



## Celloman

spasmodically, sang epithets


----------



## Guest

. This being so,


----------



## Celloman

he belched thrice


----------



## Guest

, the stench of


----------



## Celloman

Limburger cheese overwhelming


----------



## Guest

Victor Hugo. However,


----------



## mirepoix

the bouquet recalled


----------



## Guest

l'après-midi d'un faune.


----------



## PetrB

Quasimodo's quasi-modal ululations


----------



## clara s

resonate Esmeralda's frequency


----------



## Guest

, this being 413Hz.


----------



## hpowders

That really Hz,


----------



## AClockworkOrange

... setting the tone...


----------



## Guest

of HIP madness.


----------



## Ingélou

Gut-trembling HIP violinists


----------



## Guest

tried, vainly, to


----------



## Ingélou

interpret the complex


----------



## AClockworkOrange

rhythms and patterns


----------



## Taggart

of Lully's dances.


----------



## Ingélou

Loures discombobulated them!


----------



## Guest

To nobody's surprise.


----------



## hpowders

Slowly dotted rhythms,


----------



## Guest

always with swing,


----------



## Guest

and necessary inégalités,


----------



## PetrB

of Beryl inclusions.


----------



## hpowders

She blushed bluish-green,


----------



## clara s

pure aquamarine gem,


----------



## hpowders

young Beryl Streep.


----------



## Ingélou

Five arboriculturists once


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

suddenly became tree


----------



## samurai

huggers, as Reagan


----------



## Ingélou

sashayed along, clutching


----------



## samurai

bunches of poseys.


----------



## clara s

Annoying political cultivators


----------



## hpowders

,planting polarizing philosophies,


----------



## clara s

in humanoid gardens,


----------



## Guest

where maggots squirm.


----------



## hpowders

Meanwhile Capri glistens,


----------



## Guest

garlic fries gently,


----------



## Ingélou

caterpillars gallivant slowly,


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

salivating sensing summer


----------



## hpowders

,time passing inevitably,


----------



## samurai

as sand trickles,


----------



## hpowders

,burying old civilizations,


----------



## samurai

and creating vast


----------



## Ingélou

Temples of Incertitude.


----------



## hpowders

Meanwhile Stonehenge glistened,


----------



## Ingélou

lichen-encrusted bluestone, and


----------



## hpowders

Streeped in Beryl.


----------



## Guest

"What? Be₃Al₂(SiO₃)₆?", he


----------



## samurai

queried. Does this


----------



## hpowders

formula-mass make sense?


----------



## Ingélou

The professor's students


----------



## Ingélou

blenched, sensing that


----------



## Ingélou

their irascible instructor


----------



## Ingélou

was zooming beyond


----------



## hpowders

a pop quiz,


----------



## Guest

Nevertheless, said professor


----------



## Ingélou

persevered: 'Do sulphuric


----------



## Guest

acids have litmus


----------



## Ingélou

paper...?' - but inexplicably

_**desperate note from Ingélou (had to bring about interruption - my science isn't up to this!)*_


----------



## Guest

a pH value [of under 7, right?]


----------



## Ingélou

hiccuped audibly, and


----------



## Ingélou

the professor was


----------



## Ingélou

so astounded that


----------



## hpowders

he seriously fainted!


----------



## Ingélou

The students' hullabaloo


----------



## Guest

created a sonic


----------



## hpowders

sonnet beyond Shakespeare's


----------



## samurai

wildest imaginings! Their


----------



## Guest

page turnings did


----------



## Ingélou

crackling imitations of


----------



## Ingélou

phonograph mezzo-sopranos singing


----------



## Ingélou

Carmen arias. Scientifically


----------



## Taggart

and skillfully the


----------



## Ingélou

professor probed the


----------



## Celloman

belligerent student who


----------



## Guest

ignored punctuation and


----------



## mirepoix

basic foot hygiene


----------



## Guest

, not to mention


----------



## mirepoix

the truly unmentionables.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

slowly rotting greenly


----------



## samurai

and quite obscenely.


----------



## PetrB

They cannily keened


----------



## Guest

[Not playing anymore, PetrB has not respected Samurai's full-stop in post #2714. I'm sulking now until the situation is rectified.]


----------



## PetrB

TalkingHead said:


> [Not playing anymore, PetrB has not respected Samurai's full-stop in post #2714. I'm sulking now until the situation is rectified.]


Tsk, tsk, sulking over a forgotten (and now corrected) upper case T.


----------



## Guest

Attaboy!
Now, back to ...

They cannily keened


----------



## Ingélou

Celtic carols whilst


----------



## PetrB

wistfully whistling _Dixie._


----------



## Guest

Suddenly, a siren


----------



## samurai

sounded its unholy


----------



## Guest

Francophone timbre. It


----------



## samurai

completely shattered the


----------



## Ingélou

Professor's wineglass but


----------



## Guest

nevertheless the Pinot


----------



## Ingélou

vaulted mouthwards and


----------



## Guest

reminded one of


----------



## Ingélou

reverse-Niagara technology. Afterwards


----------



## Guest

the Merlot hit [Yes, yet another grape variety!]


----------



## Taggart

Varese's concrete fan.


----------



## Guest

The fan, notwithstanding,


----------



## Ingélou

expurgated its vinosity,


----------



## mirepoix

*aaaarrrrgghhhh etc*

, remained a groupie,


----------



## Ingélou

and splurged all


----------



## Guest

to a newspaper.


----------



## Ingélou

*university winos scandal*


----------



## Guest

[Not playing. Sulking 'coz Ingélou has not respected punctuation. Maybe she has been "annexed" by the pods?]


----------



## Ingélou

*UNIVERSITY WINOS SCANDAL*

(please imagine capital letters - Computer won't let me... or it wouldn't, until I added this; it was meant to be a banner headline - sorry)


----------



## mirepoix

- *business as usual*


----------



## Ingélou

*UNIVERSITY WINOS SCANDAL*

was the egregious


----------



## Ingélou

heading and subheading


----------



## Ingélou

in the Departmental


----------



## Ingélou

Bi-weekly Tea-Leaves Reading.

(Right, back on course; carry on, chaps.  )


----------



## Guest

oenology MA course.


----------



## Guest

[_Merde_, I'll have to delete my posting #2745. Please continue from Ingélou's #2744. It's the pods.]


----------



## Guest

Said leaves indicated


----------



## Ingélou

that paranormal musicology


----------



## Guest

was a complete [fargin' waste of time.]


----------



## hpowders

waste of time.


----------



## Guest

Professor Emeritus agreed.


----------



## hpowders

His tenure revoked,


----------



## Guest

he turned instead


----------



## Ingélou

to prestidigitation displays.


----------



## samurai

These displays frequently


----------



## Ingélou

involved nubile blonde


----------



## Ingélou

assistants; Prof's wife


----------



## samurai

expressed her disapproval


----------



## Ingélou

by sabotaging his


----------



## hpowders

membership in TC.


----------



## Guest

This act engendered


----------



## samurai

much bitterness and


----------



## hpowders

he sabotaged "likes",


----------



## Celloman

but Mahlerian intervened


----------



## hpowders

and banned him!


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat: 'Good for Mahlerian!'


----------



## Ingélou

the members erupted.


----------



## Guest

Then spontaneously combusted.


----------



## Ingélou

The tragic-faced Professor


----------



## hpowders

committed cyber-suicide succinctly!!!


----------



## Ingélou

Keeping it pithiest...


----------



## hpowders

meticulously soooo succinct.....


----------



## samurai

With this opinion,


----------



## hpowders

and bermuda onion,


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

yoyo strings mama


----------



## hpowders

,Isaac's stern warning,


----------



## Ingélou

and Matthew's lock(e),


----------



## Taggart

a cunning Yale,


----------



## Taggart

could not be >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

undone without the


----------



## Taggart

use of a duplicate


----------



## hpowders

"likes-key", our salvation,


----------



## Taggart

key. This was>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

upset by hpowder


----------



## hpowders

clam-consumed by chowder,


----------



## Ingélou

a seafood connoisseur.


----------



## Ingélou

The restaurant owner


----------



## hpowders

clammed up, not


----------



## Ingélou

#######################

(Gordon Bennet, playing hide & seek with hpowders is *such* fun! )


----------



## hpowders

serving special hash-tags


----------



## Ingélou

Not even tabasco-flavoured.


----------



## hpowders

However, the chips


----------



## Celloman

were supercalifragilisticexpialadocious! When


----------



## hpowders

baked in reasonably-sized


----------



## Ingélou

skillets, they exuded


----------



## Ingélou

violet essence and


----------



## hpowders

a pseudo-healthy aura.


----------



## Guest

But the cholesterol


----------



## Ingélou

- the pernicious variety -


----------



## Taggart

fled from the>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest

sclerotic arteries towards


----------



## Ingélou

the cerebellum, where


----------



## Guest

the motor control


----------



## Ingélou

kickstarted and zoomed


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

blinding ears 4eva


----------



## hpowders

, ewig....ewig....ewig....


----------



## Mahlerian

the words echoed.


----------



## samurai

They resoundingly sounded


----------



## PetrB

abetted by MidiSpew


----------



## science

hot black coffee


----------



## Guest

, with churros on


----------



## hpowders

the side, ordered


----------



## samurai

foolishly, in a


----------



## Ingélou

frenzied fit by


----------



## Taggart

mad Carew. Before


----------



## Taggart

the curse of >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

the one-eyed idol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## hpowders

left for Rome.


----------



## hpowders

A week's silence?


----------



## Mahlerian

A fortnight, perhaps?


----------



## hpowders

"Wishful thinking!" emoted


----------



## hpowders

the pithy poster.


----------



## Celloman

Anon, magniloquent faeries


----------



## Ingélou

carolled ecstatically, endlessly


----------



## cwarchc

towards the end


----------



## Ingélou

of their repertoire;


----------



## Ingélou

never veritably arriving.


----------



## Ingélou

Dryads warbled in


----------



## samurai

divers dialects, after


----------



## PetrB

Naiads bubbled forth


----------



## samurai

spewing cascades of


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

dead fish, which


----------



## samurai

then were lodged


----------



## hpowders

in the penthouse.


----------



## Celloman

The effulgent reek


----------



## Ingélou

of synaesthetic wordsmiths


----------



## Celloman

flourished like blossoms


----------



## Ingélou

of velvety melody


----------



## Guest

pitched at 413Hz.


----------



## PetrB

sending petty academics


----------



## samurai

scurrying for shelter.


----------



## hpowders

samurai said:


> scurrying for shelter.


She just arrived.


----------



## hpowders

Velveeta Churchill, synanesthetic-wordsmith.


----------



## Ingélou

She's listening to


----------



## Ingélou

peachskin-textured aromatic symphonies.


----------



## hpowders

All on vinyl.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

"That is some....................."


----------



## Guest

feat", Winston intoned,


----------



## Ingélou

caressing the smoke


----------



## Ingélou

of his cigar ...................


----------



## Guest

from Marxist paradise


----------



## Ingélou

- notorious producer of


----------



## Ingélou

his custom-made joss -stick.

(playing hide & seek with TH again - editing & re-editing but just can't keep up!)


----------



## Guest

Meanwhile, in Yalta,


----------



## mirepoix

recycled jockstraps were


----------



## Guest

worn in celebration


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

only on Sundays


----------



## Guest

. On Fridays, the


----------



## PetrB

paper cocktail umbrellas


----------



## samurai

were festooned amongst


----------



## Ingélou

sumo wrestlers' chignons


----------



## Taggart

giving their hairstyle


----------



## Ingélou

that je-ne-sais-quoi. The


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

lunatics seek asylum


----------



## Ingélou

in Samarkand, but


----------



## Taggart

they have missed


----------



## Taggart

the chance to >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

run for office.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

The susurration of


----------



## Guest

the reeds onomatopoetically


----------



## Ingélou

empowered a reed-cutter


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

spluttering pop-pop phut-phut


----------



## Ingélou

as he garnered
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

jasper-coloured flags, kneeling


----------



## Guest

in the flotsam.


----------



## samurai

However, the jetsam


----------



## Guest

attracted screeching gulls


----------



## Ingélou

eager to prey ###########


----------



## Guest

on unsuspecting film


----------



## Ingélou

developers practising their


----------



## Taggart

digital photoshop skills.


----------



## mirepoix

Don't start me...


----------



## Ingélou

Oh go on! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Yes, please do...


----------



## mirepoix

No. Just...don't.


----------



## Taggart

Why ever not? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mirepoix

It induces crabbitness.


----------



## mirepoix

Can't...resist...it...


----------



## mirepoix

Just carefully compose,


----------



## mirepoix

employ flattering light,


----------



## mirepoix

expose for highlights,


----------



## mirepoix

develop for shadows,


----------



## mirepoix

please the client,


----------



## mirepoix

count the money,


----------



## mirepoix

Photoshop's a crutch.


----------



## mirepoix

Ah - optional extra -


----------



## mirepoix

- charm the model.


----------



## mirepoix

*_fade to black_*


----------



## Ingélou

:clap: Tour de force!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## samurai

Or farce! Anyway,


----------



## PetrB

Commedia dell'arte


----------



## PetrB

drank her apéritif


----------



## Ingélou

and pondered the


----------



## PetrB

meaning of tragicomedy


----------



## Ingélou

when filtered through


----------



## Taggart

the green haze>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

of her absinthe.


----------



## Ingélou

- Ponderous Epiphany personified.


----------



## samurai

This was uttered


----------



## PetrB

in slurred Quebecois


----------



## Ingélou

mischievously; next she


----------



## PetrB

chanted a minuet.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

to Saint Alphonzo


----------



## samurai

with appropriate piety.


----------



## Guest

A narrative disjunction


----------



## Guest

suddenly interceded, causing


----------



## Ingélou

exploding commas, showers


----------



## Ingélou

of hanging participles,


----------



## Ingélou

and a highly##############


----------



## Ingélou

exasperated Talking Head.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Ingélou said:


> exasperated Talking Head.


dozen words you


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

baker's dozen minutes


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

irritating need for


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

minute between posts


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

compounding commented naughtiness


----------



## Guest

, exasperating TH even


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

but smoothly recovered


----------



## Ingélou

while yo-yoing insouciantly.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with Pancake Breakfast


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

she nourished herself


----------



## samurai

, fortified against her


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

wily willy-nilly whimsy


----------



## PetrB

whims of iron. .....................................


----------



## Guest

A red squirrel [as opposed to the grey]


----------



## hpowders

on Bismarck's statue,


----------



## Ingélou

rolling its eyes,


----------



## Ingélou

commenced to ululate.


----------



## Guest

Down swooped a [fargin' huge buzzard which promptly devoured it, much to the dismay of the younger tourists.]


----------



## hpowders

girlfriend squirrel, Helena,


----------



## Ingélou

eager-eyed, questing, and


----------



## Ingélou

hoping for tiffin.


----------



## hpowders

Settling for antipasto,


----------



## Ingélou

Helena smiled before


----------



## Ingélou

nibbling Squirrel's eyebrows


----------



## Ingélou

and tucking in. ##################


----------



## shangoyal

Dale loved his


.......


----------



## shangoyal

chemistry lab partner


----------



## hpowders

Chip Bunsen, Esquire.


----------



## Guest

But such distractions


----------



## Guest

were far from [the thoughts of a bloody stupid pigeon.]


----------



## Guest

the small brain


----------



## Guest

of lousy pigeons


----------



## Guest

or red squirrels.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

TH15 *T*aliSKer *C*alling


----------



## hpowders

stating that when


----------



## hpowders

hpowders is absent,


----------



## hpowders

story rapidly deteriorates.


----------



## PetrB

anagram tales?

O c e a n....u n i t....m o p e,


----------



## Guest

there was a [little red squirrel...]


----------



## Ingélou

time when monsters


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Cui, neap Mouton


----------



## hpowders

(time when monsters)

ruled the world.


----------



## Celloman

Like hpowers, they


----------



## hpowders

loved classical music.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

But, unlike hpowders,


----------



## Celloman

they had brains.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Brains that could


----------



## Ingélou

identify hemiolas at


----------



## Ingélou

distance, & analyse


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

every note with


----------



## hpowders

all major-minor scales.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders - generous soul -


----------



## hpowders

shot Mario Limon-Cellomann-


----------



## Ingélou

with a water-pistol


----------



## Taggart

using silver streams.


----------



## hpowders

The high-powered water


----------



## hpowders

avenged Mozart's soiled-honor!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marrying the sister


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

with bottom blisters


----------



## hpowders

,Costanza Maria Lanza,


----------



## samurai

who loudly complained,


----------



## Ingélou

and always disdained


----------



## Ingélou

her truculent brothers


----------



## Ingélou

and various others


----------



## Ingélou

with querulous niggles


----------



## Ingélou

or saturnine giggles.


----------



## Ingélou

Meanwhile the tragic


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

weirdly unravelled thread


----------



## Guest

meandered on toward


----------



## hpowders

hpowders' keen witticisms,


----------



## Ingélou

TH's punctuation mania,


----------



## Guest

and Ingélou's quest


----------



## hpowders

to be best.


----------



## Ingélou

.... Best at starting...


----------



## Ingélou

TH prefers finishing...


----------



## Ingélou

Hpowders likes Interpolations.


----------



## Guest

Or even extrapolations.


----------



## hpowders

Prefers pithier pronouncements.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

patiently proffered poignantly


----------



## Celloman

piquant persimmons. Pathetic


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Prefers pithier pronouncements.


[Not playing anymore 'coz HPowders has disrupted the whole narrative fabric of this yarn - geddit? - with the lack of verb subject in post #2998. Please modify.]


----------



## Celloman

Plebians plastered periwinkle


----------



## Guest

ooze all over [Hpowders, who is a smelly plop because of his punctuational infelicities]


----------



## hpowders

. Provocative posts persist,


----------



## Guest

grammar notwithstanding; yet


----------



## hpowders

we forge-ahead, nevertheless.


----------



## hpowders

Cool; Calm; Collected.


----------



## hpowders

Once upon a'thyme


----------



## Guest

, _Beechams powders_ ruled


----------



## hpowders

forever and ever.


----------



## hpowders

Triple action capsules,


----------



## Guest

good for nothing


----------



## hpowders

,worse than placebo,


----------



## Guest

but commercially a


----------



## samurai

smashing success. Furthermore,


----------



## Guest

samurai said:


> and hysterical giggles.


No! Grammar! Coherence! Start again! I'm sulking now. You're all doing this on purpose, aren't you?


----------



## samurai

@TH, Sorry, I saw my mistake and replaced that bit. My bad! 
It wasn' t intentional on my part, I assure you. Please forgive me. :angel:


----------



## Guest

Nah, no worries! It's a game!


----------



## Guest

[smashing success. Furthermore,]
Samurai paid penance,


----------



## Ingélou

goaded by Punctuationist


----------



## Ingélou

on a mission '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Guest

where be dragons.


----------



## Ingélou

Dragon Garrulous Occiput


----------



## Ingélou

was extremely sorry


----------



## Guest

to hear that [bravo, Ingélou!]


----------



## Ingélou

editing allowed enormities


----------



## Ingélou

perpetrated against punctuation.


----------



## Guest

So, all ended [as it should. Are we happy? I am happy.]


----------



## Ingélou

with unexpected bonhomie


----------



## Guest

, despite the kilts.


----------



## Ingélou

Bottles of Merlot


----------



## Ingélou

were produced after


----------



## Guest

a penury of [poorly planted vines. It happens, children, it happens!]


----------



## hpowders

three word violations.


----------



## Guest

Such a straitjacket

[A *straitjacket* or *straightjacket* is a garment shaped like a jacket with overlong sleeves and is typically used to restrain a person who may otherwise cause harm ...]


----------



## Ingélou

(?? *strait*jacket ??)

produced creative marvels


----------



## hpowders

and pertinent observations.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> (?? *strait*jacket ??)
> See modified post #3035


----------



## Guest

For example, the


----------



## hpowders

inability to spell,


----------



## Ingélou

generated puns, whether



TalkingHead said:


> Ingélou said:
> 
> 
> 
> (?? *strait*jacket ??)
> See modified post #3035
> 
> 
> 
> _Strait as in 'narrow', not straight as in straight line... _
Click to expand...


----------



## Ingélou

intentional or not;


----------



## hpowders

Quite punicious, actually!


----------



## Ingélou

= Three Word Punishment.

(Sorry!  Exit Ingélou on a fast camel...) 
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## hpowders

Storyline has disappeared.


----------



## hpowders

Who'll buy it?


----------



## hpowders

Needs super-genius editor.


----------



## hpowders

Plot = pundamonium.


----------



## hpowders

Let's save it!!!


----------



## Guest

Say no more! [Well, who else it gonna be, honey bunches?]


----------



## hpowders

Res-pun-sible editor needed!!!


----------



## Guest

Apply here. Only


----------



## hpowders

if well-qualified


----------



## hpowders

in three-word punditry.


----------



## cwarchc

However back on....


----------



## hpowders

the three-word ranch....


----------



## Ingélou

cattle were stampeding


----------



## Ingélou

to The Ride###############


----------



## Ingélou

of the Valkyries


----------



## Ingélou

and mustangs sashaying


----------



## Taggart

to catch the>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

Devil's herd, across


----------



## Taggart

these endless skies


----------



## Taggart

Yippie yi aaaay


----------



## Taggart

Yippie yi ohhhh.


----------



## Taggart

The Ghost Riders


----------



## Taggart

in the skyyyy!
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mirepoix

Overlooked, Burl Ives


----------



## Taggart

swallowed a spider


----------



## mirepoix

to catch royalties


----------



## hpowders

from brother Charles.


----------



## samurai

This famous composer


----------



## hpowders

floated his boat


----------



## samurai

by launching several


----------



## hpowders

new surprise symphonies.


----------



## samurai

They each contained


----------



## hpowders

copies for arch-ives


----------



## samurai

which manifested themselves


----------



## hpowders

in the stacks.


----------



## samurai

These works served


----------



## PetrB

as a digestif ............................


----------



## hpowders

complimenting the apéritif


----------



## hpowders

of musical life.


----------



## samurai

Indeed, they fulfilled


----------



## hpowders

cravings of modernists;


----------



## Ingélou

moreover, they vindicated


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian's crucial prophecies


----------



## samurai

the atonalist philosophy


----------



## hpowders

Duded by Viola,


----------



## samurai

insofar as they


----------



## hpowders

dominate TC's threads.


----------



## hpowders

An atonal toast


----------



## samurai

should be hoisted


----------



## samurai

to those intrepid


----------



## hpowders

and dominating Boulezians.


----------



## samurai

These often acerbic


----------



## samurai

and sarcastic proponents


----------



## hpowders

mock the melodists,


----------



## hpowders

with their Mozart.


----------



## millionrainbows

Suddenly, atonal elephants


----------



## hpowders

trumpeted their dissonances


----------



## millionrainbows

while stomping triumphantly


----------



## Celloman

upon Classical ruins.


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg laughed uncontrollably,


----------



## hpowders

creating commemorative dissonances,


----------



## hpowders

celebrating tonality's death.


----------



## millionrainbows

He gazed mirrorward,


----------



## millionrainbows

noting the elephantine


----------



## millionrainbows

similarity in countenance


----------



## millionrainbows

to his pachederm


----------



## millionrainbows

compatriots, never forgetting


----------



## millionrainbows

the resonant simplicity


----------



## millionrainbows

of tonality's obsequiousness.


----------



## millionrainbows

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## hpowders

the millionrainbow's soliloquy,,,,


----------



## Ingélou

raindrops waited excitedly


----------



## Guest

for the signal.


----------



## Ingélou

The sky empurpled


----------



## hpowders

as tonality disembarked.


----------



## samurai

Its disembarkation entailed


----------



## samurai

many deviations and


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

giant cheese monsters.


----------



## samurai

These monsters insisted


----------



## Guest

on salted pistachios


----------



## hpowders

by the pound.


----------



## samurai

Should their insistent


----------



## samurai

demands go unmet,


----------



## Guest

they threatened to


----------



## hpowders

hack TC website,


----------



## Guest

using Trojan sheep.


----------



## hpowders

Prophylactic lambs attacked


----------



## Celloman

the source code


----------



## hpowders

in bits-n-bytes.


----------



## Ingélou

TC's Trojan sheepdogs


----------



## Ingélou

mustered to repel


----------



## Ingélou

the cheese monsters


----------



## Ingélou

- their strategy, to


----------



## hpowders

paralyze TC website.


----------



## Ingélou

The Sheep-Saboteurs opted


----------



## hpowders

for designer suits.


----------



## Guest

Cut from larks'


----------



## hpowders

best ascending flights.


----------



## hpowders

Those Trojan sheep


----------



## hpowders

bleated TC dry.


----------



## millionrainbows

Biting deeply into


----------



## millionrainbows

his immortality hot-dog,


----------



## millionrainbows

the Thanatos pistol


----------



## millionrainbows

had no effect....


----------



## millionrainbows

....."By gum! I'm


----------



## cwarchc

reet pow ******


----------



## Guest

", said John Travolta,


----------



## hpowders

in Bronx slang,


----------



## hpowders

not, Texas twang.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Then Aeneas shot


----------



## hpowders

2 ml penicillin


----------



## Guest

into his eye-socket.


----------



## hpowders

Laughing infectiously, Aeneas


----------



## Guest

addressed Dido, thus:


----------



## hpowders

"Come here-eth babydoll."


----------



## Guest

Dido refused, citing


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Persil washes whiter


----------



## Ingélou

warnings about cuddles


----------



## Ingélou

because she didn't


----------



## Ingélou

like soiled togas


----------



## Ingélou

and furthermore, she


----------



## Guest

preferred another sailor.


----------



## samurai

This particular gob


----------



## cwarchc

smacked of compromise


----------



## Guest

and cowardice. Nevertheless,


----------



## samurai

he was adequately


----------



## cwarchc

he decided too(add a few hidden characters)


----------



## samurai

endowed with everything


----------



## hpowders

,except her monthly


----------



## samurai

rent payment. This


----------



## samurai

caused much consternation,


----------



## hpowders

at TC Holdings


----------



## hpowders

Classical Collection Agency.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Giant Lemons then

Attacked Aeneas with


----------



## Ingélou

roars of aggression


----------



## Ingélou

mixed with lemonade.


----------



## hpowders

Souring the friendship,


----------



## samurai

upon first contact.


----------



## hpowders

The limin-celloman monster


----------



## samurai

Then proceeded to


----------



## samurai

wreak havoc amongst


----------



## hpowders

all citrus fruits,


----------



## samurai

These aforementioned fruits


----------



## samurai

subsequently began to


----------



## hpowders

cross-breed, creating


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

more fruits, except


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

they weren't edible.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

They were homosexuals...


----------



## hpowders

masquerading as fruits.


----------



## Guest

The thespians, however,


----------



## Ingélou

reciting Hamlet's soliloquies,


----------



## samurai

insisted that they


----------



## Ingélou

receive star billing


----------



## samurai

because of their


----------



## Ingélou

clear enunciation; but


----------



## samurai

were thwarted by


----------



## samurai

various machinations of


----------



## samurai

the reigning authorities.


----------



## Guest

A new narrative


----------



## Guest

trajectory suddenly began,


----------



## Guest

this time involving


----------



## Ingélou

discerning French aristocrats


----------



## Ingélou

and their overwhelming


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

wage slave blues


----------



## Guest

and poor diet. [Vive la France!]


----------



## Ingélou

This story expired.


----------



## Ingélou

The next ensued -


----------



## Taggart

as the tigers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

of wrath headed >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest

to their local [polling station?]


----------



## samurai

haberdashery, in order


----------



## Celloman

to snog the....................


----------



## hpowders

cello's perfect fifths.


----------



## samurai

They then proceeded


----------



## samurai

Celloman said:


> to snog the....................


What does "snog" mean? Thanks.


----------



## Ingélou

samurai said:


> What does "snog" mean? Thanks.


You're joking! 'Snog' is a funny British slang word for to kiss in a passionate-lovery way. 

*Resumption of story.*

*They then proceeded*

to embrace the


----------



## Ingélou

harpsichord concerto on


----------



## Ingélou

the haberdasher's counter;


----------



## samurai

Thanks, Ingelou. I had truly never known exactly what it meant, though I had heard it several times in passing.
Now, back to the story:
The haberdasher's counter;
his panoply of


----------



## Ingélou

threads, needles, scissors


----------



## samurai

and sundry other


----------



## Ingélou

sewing stuff -  *but*


----------



## Guest

snogging had woven


----------



## Guest

its seductive magic.


----------



## Guest

The French, on [the other hand ... or lip, depending on one's viewpoint, so to speak]


----------



## hpowders

Bastille Day, revolutionized


----------



## Guest

aristocratic coiffures radically,


----------



## Ingélou

and knitted reams


----------



## hpowders

of designer guillotines


----------



## Ingélou

for trendy marquises


----------



## hpowders

who reigned terror


----------



## Guest

[grammar query: to reign terror?] on poor, unsuspecting


----------



## hpowders

guillotinistic French agnostics.


----------



## samurai

These agnostics were


----------



## hpowders

quite caustic agnostics.


----------



## samurai

Therefore, they were


----------



## Cantabile

heretical haberdashers who


----------



## Ingélou

plied antinomian needles


----------



## Cantabile

while salaciously stitching


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

saliva sewage seams


----------



## Ingélou

for drooling Jacobins'


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

counter-revolutionary bourgeoisie draught


----------



## hpowders

from Madame Defarge.


----------



## Ingélou

Massive portents of


----------



## Guest

Shakespearean proportions warned


----------



## Taggart

that we're doomed!


----------



## hpowders

Slouching towards Bethlehem


----------



## Guest

[Grammar query: no "that" or "of" before "billowing white canvas"?]


----------



## Ingélou

the melancholy dromedary

_(billowing white canvas posted before T saw your post & has now been changed; the perils of this game, alas... _


----------



## Guest

[Punctuation and narrative curve in posts #3250-3253 have gone all wobbly here! Please amend!]


----------



## hpowders

sought Eastern Enchantments,


----------



## Ingélou

and Turkish Delight,


----------



## Guest

perfumed with rose


----------



## hpowders

Weiss's aromatic espresso.


----------



## samurai

This expensive elixir


----------



## Ingélou

was obtainable only


----------



## Guest

from reputable brothels


----------



## Guest

located in the [suburbs of any major city]


----------



## Ingélou

Talking-Head fantasy zone


----------



## Guest

where be dragons.


----------



## Ingélou

Apply here: Dragon-Quellers.


----------



## Guest

, screamed the advertisement,


----------



## Celloman

"No violists allowed."


----------



## Guest

"Damn!", said Hilary


----------



## hpowders

,sipping her Starbucks,


----------



## hpowders

at Harold's-in-Italy


----------



## Guest

greasy pizza joint.


----------



## Celloman

Unfortunately, arsenic-laced dough


----------



## Ingélou

- attractive to dragons -


----------



## Celloman

was eaten by........................


----------



## hpowders

Gregor Piatagorsky, KGB.


----------



## Celloman

The Commies tried


----------



## Guest

capitalism, only to


----------



## hpowders

bury Dmitri Shostakovich.


----------



## Guest

Mao, on the [other hand, would have celebrated his sonic waffling]


----------



## Ingélou

port bow, sniggered


----------



## hpowders

,Szechuan or Hunan?


----------



## hpowders

Mrs.-Mao, not amused,


----------



## hpowders

shouted, "Italian Salami!!!"


----------



## hpowders

"Espresso to go!!"


----------



## Celloman

The Doomsday Machine


----------



## Guest

began to whirr,


----------



## Ingélou

echoing Locatelli's Caprice,


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

in ephemeral fickleness


----------



## hpowders

grinding espresso beans,


----------



## samurai

producing lattes extraordinaires.


----------



## Celloman

Floral notes and


----------



## samurai

cinnamon inflected hues


----------



## samurai

were prime features


----------



## Celloman

of Debussy Blend


----------



## samurai

Caffes. These delicately


----------



## samurai

balanced and nuanced


----------



## hpowders

etudes pour tasse-de-café,


----------



## Ingélou

produced for connoisseurs


----------



## hpowders

of kaleidoscopic brews,


----------



## Celloman

are impressionistic delights!


----------



## hpowders

Bartok's bitter-er brews,


----------



## Ingélou

dark misanthropic stews,


----------



## hpowders

left sparse clues,


----------



## JohnnyRotten

among the pews.


----------



## Celloman

and bitter hues.


----------



## samurai

These were hallmarks


----------



## hpowders

of Bartok's quartet.


----------



## Celloman

Light Mozartian roasts


----------



## samurai

also functioned as


----------



## hpowders

cosí fan coffee.


----------



## samurai

These exquisite concoctions


----------



## samurai

were served with


----------



## hpowders

bright Beethovian butlers,


----------



## samurai

who were nonetheless


----------



## JohnnyRotten

aging punk rockers.


----------



## Celloman

well-tempered and cavalier!


----------



## samurai

They were known


----------



## samurai

worldwide for their


----------



## cwarchc

eccentic dress sense


----------



## Ingélou

and bizarre ear-trumpets


----------



## hpowders

and conversational notebooks.


----------



## hpowders

End of story????


----------



## samurai

"Whatever do you


----------



## samurai

mean?", interjected the
 *Edit:* Please disregard this; I couldn't cancel it after coming up with a different word combination. *Sorry.*


----------



## samurai

mean?", expostulated the


----------



## samurai

outraged performers. They


----------



## Guest

had another coffee


----------



## Ingélou

cup acrobatically balanced


----------



## hpowders

between tonal-atonal atolls.


----------



## samurai

Subsequently, this cup


----------



## hpowders

got watered down.


----------



## Guest

"Tea, perhaps?", said


----------



## Ingélou

_"Tea, perhaps?" said_ the impresario sarcastically;


----------



## Guest

"Earl Grey, of [course", said the Mad Hatter]


----------



## hpowders

Zane Grey's progeny,


----------



## Guest

Basil Bergamot's illegitimate


----------



## Ingélou

sprig, a strain


----------



## Guest

on anyone's loins.


----------



## Ingélou

(Bowdlerised version: *lions*.)


----------



## hpowders

"Ecco! Il leone",


----------



## Ingélou

cried Herne excitedly;


----------



## Ingélou

Nimrod, his companion,


----------



## Ingélou

grunted; the performers


----------



## hpowders

actually singing Otello,


----------



## Celloman

smothering scene included,


----------



## samurai

which then became


----------



## samurai

transmuted into something


----------



## samurai

into something completely


----------



## Guest

unexpected! Low-hanging fruit


----------



## Ingélou

brushed a marimba,


----------



## Ingélou

producing honeyed melodies


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

wishing just wishing


----------



## Guest

to return to [tonality, perhaps?]


----------



## Ingélou

the Elysian Fields


----------



## hpowders

played on Gluck-enspiel,


----------



## hpowders

waking up Euridice.


----------



## samurai

This action caused


----------



## Cantabile

infernal Orphic arias


----------



## hpowders

and migraine headaches,


----------



## Guest

the only remedy


----------



## hpowders

being nationality quizzes,


----------



## Guest

and other ephemera.


----------



## hpowders

I'm French, seriously!


----------



## Guest

screamed Delius. However,


----------



## hpowders

hpowders' nationality test


----------



## Guest

proves, beyond reasonable


----------



## Ingélou

speculation that prestidigateurs


----------



## Ingélou

kibosh nationality tests.


----------



## Guest

On the other [hand, what else?]


----------



## hpowders

bank of Paris


----------



## Guest

, a veal escallop


----------



## science

Fired? Kiss my 

...


----------



## hpowders

French ****, he


----------



## hpowders

exclaimed, subconsciously; nationalistically!!!


----------



## Celloman

Meanwhile, in London,


----------



## samurai

"Parle vous Francaise?",


----------



## samurai

queried the interlocutor.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders? Seulement inconsciemment.


----------



## hpowders

As London broiled,


----------



## samurai

the commoners toiled.


----------



## hpowders

The aluminum foiled,


----------



## Celloman

the diapers soiled,


----------



## samurai

The mighty Thames


----------



## samurai

roiled, wholly impervious


----------



## samurai

to the multi-variegated


----------



## Gondur

as fun spoiled,

Edit: Too late to reply...


----------



## Guest

flotsam that shimmered


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

shaking all about


----------



## Guest

in 60s London. [Those were the days, hey?]


----------



## science

After catastrophic haircuts,


----------



## hpowders

emulating the Beatles,


----------



## science

although not without


----------



## hpowders

Liverpoolian good looks.


----------



## samurai

which were controversial


----------



## samurai

because they mimicked


----------



## Ingélou

Little Lord Fauntleroy,


----------



## Ingélou

the gallant guitarists


----------



## Ingélou

sprinted across the


----------



## hpowders

Bare Mountain prairie,


----------



## samurai

didn't desire to


----------



## samurai

emulate; they remonstrated


----------



## Celloman

betwixt shenanigans, henceforth!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

blahdy blah blah


----------



## Gondur

Sung and strummed


----------



## cwarchc

to their hearts


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

over the rainbow


----------



## Gondur

where Irish leprechauns


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

drink potted gold


----------



## Ingélou

super pontes antiquas


----------



## Gondur

Caoineadh of old


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

safer unravelling thread


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

neatly tied off.


----------



## hpowders

How are things


----------



## hpowders

in Glocca Morra?


----------



## Guest

enquired Horatio. "Well,


----------



## Ingélou

curiously enough," Guildenstern


----------



## Ingélou

replied, "Hamlet's been


----------



## hpowders

talking aloud. Again!!!"


----------



## Ingélou

And wearing black.


----------



## Ingélou

What a drag!!!"


----------



## hpowders

Whether 'tis nobler


----------



## hpowders

to undergo tattooing,


----------



## samurai

despite the slings


----------



## samurai

and arrows launched


----------



## hpowders

at bullseye tattoo,


----------



## samurai

which hit their


----------



## samurai

mark dead center.


----------



## hpowders

Finally, three words


----------



## Ingélou

for classical musickers:


----------



## Ingélou

*Listen - Learn - Love.*


----------



## hpowders

The Holy Trinity


----------



## hpowders

for TC behavior.


----------



## samurai

These precepts, if


----------



## samurai

religiously followed, shall


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

still go strong


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

down the stream


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

floats your boat


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

despite the arrows


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

puncturing her breast


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Such dreadful timewasting


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

just relaxtion m8


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

rather than threadkiller


----------



## samurai

might well prove


----------



## samurai

in future times


----------



## samurai

Talk Classical's undoing!


----------



## hpowders

Love thy co-poster


----------



## Ingélou

because you may


----------



## hpowders

sleep better tonight.


----------



## samurai

With this maxim,


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I theeeeeeee wed


----------



## hpowders

again my bed.


----------



## hpowders

Bed-wedding is tough!!!!


----------



## hpowders

Thus inspired, writing


----------



## hpowders

the "Incontinence" Concerto


----------



## Ingélou

(dvd publication pending)


----------



## hpowders

sub-named "Stormy Wedder".


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

in padded pants


----------



## samurai

forever and ever.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Demis Roussos sang


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

resuccitation needed here


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

and saviour came


----------



## Guest

in the guise [of...]


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

of Trojan horsy


----------



## Guest

. "Neigh!" whinnied the


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

crushed Tory army


----------



## Guest

turncoats and scoundrels.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Avast you swabs


----------



## Guest

, cried Horatio whilst


----------



## Ingélou

eating butter beans;


----------



## hpowders

refusing horn blowing,


----------



## hpowders

during Napoleonic Wars.


----------



## cwarchc

However back on


----------



## Ingélou

deck, hairy mariners


----------



## hpowders

pecked Gregory's nose,


----------



## Ingélou

uttering plaintive cries,


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

for me Argentina


----------



## Ingélou

and other watchwords.


----------



## Guest

The battle raged


----------



## Ingélou

watched by desperate


----------



## hpowders

IQ test rationalizers,


----------



## Ingélou

muttering excuses and


----------



## hpowders

envious of successful


----------



## hpowders

IQ test takers,


----------



## Guest

who wear yellow


----------



## Guest

studs discreetly under


----------



## Guest

their jacket lapels.


----------



## mirepoix

Julie Newmar called


----------



## Guest

Batman to say [how much she hated his tights ...]


----------



## mirepoix

"The Penguin is


----------



## Guest

plotting yet another


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

pedantry pluralistic pentatonic


----------



## Guest

peroration peevishly pronounced".


----------



## Guest

The Penguin, however,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

agnostically agonised atonally


----------



## Guest

around atrocious acronyms,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pengins Paraded Palaciously (PPP)


----------



## Ingélou

achieving acrobatic alliteration.


----------



## Guest

Amongst Appalachian avalanches.


----------



## hpowders

Glittering alliteration notwithstanding,


----------



## Ingélou

the penguins cavorted


----------



## Guest

on cans of [sardines?]


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

whale blubber supper


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

drunkenly egg rolling


----------



## Guest

the beluga caviar.


----------



## Guest

The Joker, meanwhile,


----------



## AliceKettle

Music is expression.


----------



## Guest

The Joker, meanwhile,


----------



## Ingélou

adjusting his hat,


----------



## Ingélou

remarked on the


----------



## Ingélou

astonishing number of


----------



## Guest

grammatical infelicities. "Harumph!",


----------



## hpowders

;Music IS expression!!"


----------



## Ingélou

interpolated an anti-grammarian.


----------



## Ingélou

Joker was discombobulated.


----------



## hpowders

Joker's Aunty Grammarian,


----------



## Ingélou

flamboyantly dressed, began


----------



## Ingélou

eating a meringue


----------



## hpowders

, egged on by


----------



## Ingélou

Anti-Syntax and Anti-Punctuation,


----------



## Ingélou

her bosom companions.


----------



## Ingélou

Angrily, Joker became


----------



## Ingélou

a Talking Head,


----------



## Ingélou

mouthing expostulations and


----------



## Ingélou

exasperated clause analysis.


----------



## hpowders

Such clause analysis


----------



## hpowders

was competitively priced


----------



## hpowders

at 58.5 euros.


----------



## Guest

The clause, having


----------



## Guest

had quite enough


----------



## Guest

analysis, left the


----------



## Guest

couch without paying.


----------



## hpowders

An internet search,


----------



## hpowders

provided escape clauses


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

.

Her name was


----------



## Guest

Clauzilla. Mighty was


----------



## Guest

she, and exceedingly


----------



## Ingélou

lovely. Her companion,


----------



## Ingélou

Grammaria, was conditional;


----------



## Ingélou

she concessional. However,


----------



## Guest

dangling participles made


----------



## Ingélou

communication difficult; notwithstanding,


----------



## Guest

secondary clauses surged


----------



## Ingélou

and jostled, impeding


----------



## Guest

correct usage of


----------



## Ingélou

subject and predicate.


----------



## Guest

. Clauzilla decided instead


----------



## Ingélou

on minor sentences.


----------



## Ingélou

A modern phenomenon.


----------



## Ingélou

Requiring no special


----------



## Ingélou

knowledge of syntax.


----------



## Ingélou

Lazy - just talk-as-you-speak.


----------



## Ingélou

For today's generation.


----------



## Guest

"Seconded," said Clauzilla.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

"LOL Swag YOLO,"


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

said one random


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

-- child, as he


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

passed by them.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

They now decided


----------



## hpowders

to close shop.


----------



## Op.123

The next day...


----------



## mirepoix

the earth stood


----------



## Ingélou

jubilantly, awaiting exhilarating


----------



## mirepoix

Klatuu, barada, nikto


----------



## Ingélou

because then Gort


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

brought two quart


----------



## Ingélou

of diamond earrings


----------



## SeptimalTritone

--$50,000 pure love


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

. Girt was hurt


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

- (Gorts' brother)


----------



## Vesteralen

, when a damosel


----------



## Vesteralen

passed by superciliously


----------



## SeptimalTritone

, flaunting her enormous...


----------



## mirepoix

kitchen cupboard space


----------



## Vesteralen

"Diamonds are a


----------



## cwarchc

waste of carbon


----------



## SeptimalTritone

, pathetic like you."


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Girt was determined


----------



## Ingélou

to flaunt his 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

determination determinedly, as


----------



## Ingélou

he adored tautology.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Gerta (the damsel)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

taunted Girt's miniscule


----------



## SeptimalTritone

viola, 15 inches


----------



## Vesteralen

an ill wood ,


----------



## Ingélou

badly-tuned, misshapen, laughable -


----------



## Ingélou

an ill-wood that


----------



## Vesteralen

nobody bows good.


----------



## Vesteralen

Reverting to type,


----------



## SeptimalTritone

"this viola is...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

wacky indeed, but


----------



## science

I'd like to

(......)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

wear high heals


----------



## SeptimalTritone

, playing my beauteous...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

... exquisite, ravishing marimba."


----------



## Vesteralen

Like Julius Wechter?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Baja Spanish flea


----------



## Vesteralen

rather visit Marshalsea


----------



## SeptimalTritone

, worse than Gerta


----------



## Vesteralen

....on her Serta


----------



## SeptimalTritone

, exquisitely furry and


----------



## Ingélou

free, mon ami. 
~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Vesteralen

......in no hurry


----------



## cwarchc

to while away.......................


----------



## SeptimalTritone

all the way home!


----------



## Vesteralen

Meanwhile, in Belgravia...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Gurt (!) suddenly exclaimed,


----------



## SeptimalTritone

"tis indeed time...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

wage war on.....


----------



## mirepoix

Mislabelled contraband hats!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

, made by Gerta!"


----------



## mirepoix

Yes, who else?!


(My message is too short)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

, the snide, bewitching

(Next time use extra punctuation like ... or ?!?!?! or just use a longer word! This is an awesome thesaurus exercise!)


----------



## mirepoix

plumber, Bert Scruggs.


----------



## PetrB

Scruggs vaulted over


----------



## mirepoix

the repaired ballcock


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Gurt chased Burt


----------



## mirepoix

every which way


----------



## PetrB

but right-side up. ............................


----------



## mirepoix

An emotive appeal


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

to seal deal.........


----------



## mirepoix

...and bear arms


----------



## PetrB

was disarmingly fruitless.


----------



## mirepoix

A mood indigo...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

and blackened by


----------



## mirepoix

stormy weather clouds


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

but a silver-lining


----------



## mirepoix

of cheap electroplating.


----------



## cwarchc

....................fading from view


----------



## SeptimalTritone

,ewig... ewig... ewig.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Joachim Witt also


----------



## science

longed, longed passionately


----------



## cwarchc

to drive trains


----------



## science

to get to

......


----------



## SeptimalTritone

glorious North Korea!


----------



## science

Unfortunately, no trains


----------



## hpowders

to the gulags!!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Kim Jong-un declared:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

"hpowders my successor!"


----------



## science

"All hail hpowders!"


----------



## mirepoix

"Toilet Paper Connoisseur!"


----------



## hpowders

"Dog Walker Supreme!!!"


----------



## hpowders

"Beloved, Glorious Korea (sic)-Poster!!"


----------



## hpowders

"Teacher of Pithy-Phrases!!"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Kim, Hamas, hpowders


----------



## SeptimalTritone

planned world domination


----------



## hpowders

through classical music.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

"hail John Cage!"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

4'33": world's anthem


----------



## SeptimalTritone

"and Mendelssohn's quartets!!!"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I will revive...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

this pithy thread!!!


----------



## hpowders

Others have tried ......


----------



## mirepoix

...low fat cheese


----------



## hpowders

from Cabot's, Vermont


----------



## Ingélou

but preferred Cheddar;


----------



## hpowders

Nevertheless, ISIS warriors


----------



## SeptimalTritone

wine/cheese connoisseurs...


----------



## hpowders

fond of head cheese


----------



## SeptimalTritone

love atonal music


----------



## hpowders

which frenzied them


----------



## SeptimalTritone

into beheading porn-stars!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

with such adoration


----------



## hpowders

usually for pithy-posters.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

The victims wailed: "....


----------



## hpowders

"Give me liberty...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

or give it to me!"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

ISIS abstained, beheaded.


----------



## hpowders

Despising Western music,


----------



## SeptimalTritone

singing to Allah:


----------



## hpowders

Those were the


----------



## hpowders

days my friend!


----------



## hpowders

I though they'd


----------



## hpowders

never end. We'd


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

be against of...


----------



## Igneous01

Tyrannical Tyranny Tie


----------



## SeptimalTritone

with 72 virgins


----------



## SeptimalTritone

... playing Schoenberg's Variations!!!


----------



## hpowders

Atonal Arabic alliteration


----------



## Ian Moore

Contagious contemporary music.


----------



## hpowders

Where's the story?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Jessica, fair lass...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

arrived at Atlantis (!)


----------



## hpowders

playing La Mer


----------



## SeptimalTritone

"State your business!"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

, said the intimidating...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Islamic ISIS warrior!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Jessica confidently replied:


----------



## hpowders

*"Mind your own!!!"*


----------



## SeptimalTritone

So she did 

A golden dolphin...

greeted Jessica instead:


----------



## hpowders

"Greenpeace loves you!"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with side salad


----------



## hpowders

taken with her


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ornate golden spoon


----------



## hpowders

from Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Jessica twirled her


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ornate golden spoon


----------



## hpowders

from Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## clara s

These Christofle spoons


----------



## hpowders

of Sterling Silver


----------



## SeptimalTritone

quipped amongst themselves:

(P. S. thank you Clara Schumann for reviving this thread!)


----------



## Musicforawhile

"We sparkle brighter..."


----------



## hpowders

" stainless be lighter..."


----------



## Musicforawhile

" than all other..."


----------



## SeptimalTritone

"stupid f--king forks!"


----------



## MoonlightSonata

"Especially those which..."


----------



## SeptimalTritone

"play with knives!"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

blind juggling style


----------



## Bettina

in your underwear


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> *"play with knives!"*


Sorry. I went out for coffee on Dec. 5th, 2014 and my GPS broke down on me.

Anyway, where were we? Oh yes!!

*Who says playin'?*


----------



## Klassik

Waxing my corncob


----------



## Pat Fairlea

as you stipulated


----------



## hpowders

playing my clarinet


----------



## Bettina

fingering my piano


----------



## hpowders

spraying with Lysol


----------



## Klassik

Grabbing a mop......


----------



## TxllxT

wet slippers slip


----------



## hpowders

leaking faucets drip


----------



## Klassik

fluid on pianos


----------



## znapschatz

Hey! Watch this!

(Epitaph on tombstone)


----------



## Klassik

Hold my beer........


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Why thread revived?


----------



## Strange Magic

The world's most famous two-word story is titled _The Window Washer_. It goes something like this:

(Snap). "Aaaaaaaaahhhhh......"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Three word rule...:tiphat:


----------



## Totenfeier

It was _horrific_!


----------



## hpowders

listening to Bruckner


----------



## Klassik

Beans Beethoven ate


----------



## Bettina

Underwear Beethoven wore


----------



## hpowders

threads Wagner ripped


----------



## Klassik

Woolen ball scratchers


----------



## hpowders

devoid of humanity,


----------



## hpowders

available with bitcoin.


----------



## Totenfeier

Come inside, friend.


----------



## hpowders

Only after photo.


----------



## hpowders

Been burned B-4.


----------



## hpowders

Don't trust internet.


----------



## Klassik

Trap, it is......


----------



## Totenfeier

DON'T!...touch that.


----------



## hpowders

But I thought...


----------



## Klassik

Bite me tenderly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

there, yes there


----------



## Klassik

Bites there hurt!


----------



## Bettina

Spank me, Ludwig!


----------



## hpowders

Love ME tender-ly!


----------



## Klassik

Eww, no thanks!


----------



## hpowders

Wasn't askin' YOU!!


----------



## hpowders

Spoiled the mood!!


----------



## Klassik

Take some Viagara


----------



## hpowders

Send me some.


----------



## Bettina

Lick my harpsichord


----------



## hpowders

Bend it over.


----------



## hpowders

Better than rumcake.


----------



## Bettina

Wetter than rumcake.


----------



## hpowders

2 b 36!!


----------



## hpowders

Can't stop talking


----------



## hpowders

in three words!!!!


----------



## hpowders

I need priest!!


----------



## Klassik

You love Vivaldi


----------



## hpowders

I need rabbi.


----------



## Klassik

Soaking wet pantyliner


----------



## hpowders

Nice pithy thread!


----------



## hpowders

My kinda thread.


----------



## hpowders

No pseudointellectual spewing.


----------



## hpowders

Making my points!


----------



## hpowders

Driving them home!!


----------



## hpowders

It's all me!!


----------



## hpowders

A pithiful dream!!!


----------



## Klassik

Time for sock.......


----------



## hpowders

Why me here?


----------



## Klassik

So she said!!!!!


----------



## hpowders

Why "satire" me???


----------



## Bettina

^Too many words!! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Point well-taken.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

As bosoms heaved


----------



## Klassik

As does Klassik


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In many ways damn needs more characters


----------



## Klassik

Forwards and backwards


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^ Much ado, nothing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Alas poor Klassic


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More players required.


----------



## Jacred

Here I come....


----------



## hpowders

Needs cohesive STORY


----------



## Klassik

Morning dirty talk


----------



## Totenfeier

Suddenly, everyone came.


----------



## Klassik

Forum group orgy


----------



## Bettina

Not enough holes!


----------



## Bettina

Find more women!


----------



## Klassik

Need more women


----------



## Bettina

TC women, unite!


----------



## Klassik

Share Klassik's love


----------



## Bettina

Pole in hole :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Tickles thou most.


----------



## Klassik

Klassik wants hole :devil:


----------



## Bettina

But(t) _which _hole? :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Front door please


----------



## TurnaboutVox

calm down, dears!


----------



## Bettina

No I won't!!!!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

To your room!......


----------



## Klassik

Klassik follows her :devil:


----------



## Bettina

^ Where's that symphony???


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Four thirty three


----------



## Bettina

Seconds or minutes?


----------



## Klassik

Hours if wrapped :devil:


----------



## Bettina

I'll get sore!  :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

or decades even! bloody hell need more characters


----------



## Klassik

Minutes by request :angel:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wait until your...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

mother gets home!


----------



## Klassik

Yo Yo Ma........


----------



## Pat Fairlea

...has politely declined.


----------



## Vaneyes

but would consider


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

a visit from.......................


----------



## TurnaboutVox

the Dalai Lama......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In diamond studded


----------



## TxllxT

Half smiling curse


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

from the witch...........................


----------



## TxllxT

indeed, she gambled


----------



## Klassik

The family jewels


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not to disrupt the flow, but with 255 pages, I haven't the time to read this wonderful story. I compiled the first page of posts:



> Once up a chimney, Pete realized that he needed his long-lost friend, George. He therefore signaled with a hand gesture. George answered with "X-ray vision, strange..." But, not stranger than the light shining out of the sitting dog , but Pete couldn't get ahold of....


If someone will do the next page and so on, perhaps we can put the entire story in one readable document, or better yet, publish it. Who knows, could be a million dollar seller. Split the profits 50% to TC and the rest among the story writers.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^ Sorry, not me!


----------



## TxllxT

Strange knock over


----------



## Klassik

Knockers unbalanced her


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Head over heels


----------



## Bettina

Legs in air :devil:


----------



## Klassik

Spread eagle position


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Well some had to do the next page I guess (only those who contribute to the compiling and editing of this wondrous story can reap the profits 

Once up a chimney, Pete realized that he needed his long-lost friend, George. He therefore signaled with a hand gesture. George answered with "X-ray vision, strange..." But, not stranger than the light shining out of the sitting dog , but Pete couldn't get ahold of.... The dog's tail so Pete started , {but Pete couldn't get ahold of the dogs tail was colored blue (more then 3 words Noted)} to sweat profusely... while grabbing sunglasses Meanwhile, in Topeka, a steam calliope blasted Brahms bellicously Until Brahms realised... that the tempi were too moderate! So he shuffled off his mortal Christmas tree effect


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Thanks for adding the second page of text. Unfortunately, looking at a few posts above, I see the story found its way into the gutter.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

[Non-canon: I might in future edit down / precis posts in this thread that use more than 3 words... ]

[Canon again:]

Because I can.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

everyday I wish


----------



## Klassik

For burlesque dancers


----------



## Pat Fairlea

in gabardene raincoats


----------



## Klassik

To get moths.......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and see-through panels


----------



## Bettina

Florestan said:


> ^ Thanks for adding the second page of text. Unfortunately, looking at a few posts above, I see the story found its way into the gutter.


I love gutters!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the dirtier the


----------



## Bettina

^...story the better!


----------



## znapschatz

but tastefully put


----------



## znapschatz

or moderator spanks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bettina said:


> I love gutters!


Well, all I can say is that you are not alone.


----------



## Klassik

Pink or stink..........


----------



## TurnaboutVox

znapschatz said:


> or moderator spanks.


I may oblige!......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Guitars are better


----------



## TxllxT

so many strings


----------



## Bettina

I love G-strings*

*(Hopefully G-strings counts as a single word!)


----------



## znapschatz

Bettina said:


> I love G-strings*
> 
> *(Hopefully G-strings counts as a single word!)


Only when necessary  .


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Such erogenous necessity...


----------



## hpowders

Necessary for violin


----------



## TxllxT

squealing cats wooing


----------



## Pat Fairlea

caterwauling fiddlers bowing...


----------



## Bettina

Cats in heat...:devil:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Hot tin roof


----------



## hpowders

Mt. Vesuvius erupts


----------



## Dr Johnson

A chain reaction


----------



## Granate

Glasses are missing!


----------



## Granate

Shakira sings Brunhilde


----------



## Granate

Harry Potted Ring


----------



## Granate

Celibidache conducts "Despacito"


----------



## TxllxT

dead man stalking


----------



## Dr Johnson

Flowers of evil


----------



## Klassik

Smells like cauliflower


----------



## hpowders

Bruckner ain't challenging


----------



## Klassik

Bruckner wants virgins


----------



## hpowders

Bruckner's got nothing


----------



## hpowders

Bruckner barely made


----------



## hpowders

my top 1000!!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders hates baldies


----------



## hpowders

I love Beethoven


----------



## Klassik

Love some beets?


----------



## hpowders

Timpani Beets, Beethoven.


----------



## TxllxT

Tata ta taaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Bruckner wants virgins


I don't qualify!  :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Violin Concerto


----------



## hpowders

nice timpani beets


----------



## Klassik

Beets nipple gongs


----------



## Klassik

Bettina wants Bruckner?!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I love Beethoven


I do too!!!  :lol:


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Bettina wants Bruckner?!


Of course not!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I do too!!!  :lol:


Nice to hear!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Beethoven Violin Concerto


...turns me on.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Bettina wants Bruckner?!


Polly wants cracker?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> ...turns me on.


Many performances here!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Of course not!


That a girl!!!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Beethoven Violin Concerto


Not best work.....


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Not best work.....


Für Elise's sake!!!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Not best work.....


But still great!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> But still great!


Better than "Mahler's"! :lol::lol:


----------



## Granate

Mutant Ninja Tannhäuser


----------



## Granate

Lohengrin Splinter Production


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Peter Grimes' crimes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

against alien species


----------



## Klassik

Britten liked boys


----------



## Bettina

Tchaikovsky liked men


----------



## Klassik

And a boy!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ships ahoy mehartys


----------



## Ingélou

said Liberace's ghost.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Well, hello sailor!


----------



## TxllxT

Rule Britannia waves


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I Oliver Cromwell


----------



## Pugg

drinking beer now


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I Oliver Cromwell


follow hpowders' posts


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Well, hello sailor!


I'm Air Force!


----------



## Ingélou

(White space here.)


----------



## TxllxT

Yellow submarine periscopes


----------



## hpowders

Britain drafted boys


----------



## Phil loves classical

Salieri did it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> I'm Air Force!


So flighty, ducky.


----------



## Totenfeier

No, she didn't!


----------



## Vaneyes

obtain voter data


----------



## hpowders

to Democrats, cater


----------



## Dr Johnson

said Walter Pater


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I'm Air Force!


Said Ginger Baker


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


> said Walter Pater











Love my Plato


----------



## hpowders

Love me true :guitar:


----------



## Klassik

Love Uranus Wholly


----------



## Vaneyes

Kalen said thanks


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Diderot said it


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

_about the Blind_


----------



## TxllxT

Vive la Wikipedia!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Danny Blind defends


----------



## hpowders

Mods speak modularese.


----------



## Klassik

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## hpowders

Madoff's in jail.


----------



## Klassik

Jeffrey Dahmer's Restaurant


----------



## hpowders

Movie night again!


----------



## Klassik

Debbie Does Dallas?


----------



## Bettina

Bettina does Luddy!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina said:


> Bettina does Luddy!


How about Morbius!


----------



## Klassik

Barbara Luddy, really?


----------



## hpowders

Equilibrium, Christian Bale


----------



## hpowders

Tonight, Vanilla Sky...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No no no anything but that


----------



## hpowders

On the schedule!!


----------



## Granate

Pingu the Martian


----------



## Dr Johnson

Penguin in Bondage


----------



## Granate

Happy Bond Feet


----------



## Dr Johnson

Shaken not stirred


----------



## hpowders

Word is Bond!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Thread lacks narrative?


----------



## Granate

Mark my words...


----------



## hpowders

with accent marks?


----------



## Bettina

Pat Fairlea said:


> Thread lacks narrative?


Narrative is overrated!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> with accent marks?


Mmmm, sounds sexy!


----------



## TxllxT

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, voulez vous?


----------



## Granate

hpowders said:


> with accent marks?


Márk mái buórds


----------



## TxllxT

Summer dip therapy


----------



## hpowders

I like sheep


----------



## Bettina

TxllxT said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, voulez vous?


Oui, avec Louis! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

I do French....


----------



## Azol

hpowders said:


> I do French....


...but she abstains...


----------



## Klassik

Mutton secret sauce


----------



## TxllxT

Moonshine delights truffles


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In french dressing


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sheep like you

.....


----------



## hpowders

Azol said:


> ...but she abstains...


(How you know?)


----------



## hpowders

have gone astray...


----------



## Klassik

Itchy woolen underwear


----------



## hpowders

penicillin fixes that


----------



## Klassik

What about crabs?


----------



## hpowders

Can't help, Shelly!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Stir fried good


----------



## hpowders

Vibrator, even faster!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Lube from south


----------



## TxllxT

Absinth dances cancan


----------



## TurnaboutVox

But better far.....


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Is badger hair......


----------



## Klassik

No bush please!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

far away from..........................


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Stir fried good


Wok mit Bach?


----------



## Klassik

Petroleum jelly Kelly


----------



## hpowders

Nickname in college?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Grace under fire?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Grace under fire?


from Prince Ranier


----------



## TxllxT

Ravel unravels boléro


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

wrapped too tight


----------



## hpowders

It's about time!!


----------



## Klassik

In Paris brothels


----------



## hpowders

On TC fora,


----------



## Klassik

Red light district?


----------



## TxllxT

Pathétique sighs pathetically


----------



## TxllxT

Fantastique syncopates fantastically


----------



## Bettina

Moonlight moons listeners


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Blue moon wanes


----------



## Klassik

Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Voodoo Child Groupie​


----------



## Granate

I smell Lancôme


----------



## Klassik

Smells like tuna :lol:


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Smells like tuna :lol:


That's not me!  :lol:


----------



## Granate

00:30 AM Spain


----------



## Granate

Why this timing?


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> That's not me!  :lol:


Maybe it's me? :lol:


----------



## Granate

Europe good night


----------



## Jacred

Stuffy in here.


----------



## Klassik

My underwear's off


----------



## Granate

Klassik said:


> My underwear's off


Those are four!


----------



## Jacred

Klassik said:


> My underwear's off


That happened how?


----------



## Klassik

Jacred said:


> That happened how?


More like why! :lol:


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> More like why! :lol:


You got excited?


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> You got excited?


New Sears catalog


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No no no anything but that


You were right!!!


----------



## hpowders

Vanilla Sky Sucked!!!


----------



## hpowders

Two hours wasted!!!


----------



## Klassik

Total chick movie?


----------



## hpowders

Confused, depressing story


----------



## hpowders

EdVarese warned me.


----------



## hpowders

I shoulda known.


----------



## hpowders

Down Under knew!!!


----------



## Klassik

Listen to Bach


----------



## JeffD

Klassik said:


> Listen to Bach


he said, winking.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Listen to Bach


I prefer Beethoven!!


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I prefer Beethoven!!


But twenty kids!


----------



## JeffD

Klassik said:


> But twenty kids!


Nine survived him.


----------



## Klassik

Still, twenty impregnations


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I prefer Nevohteeb


----------



## TurnaboutVox

only 16 characters


----------



## Dr Johnson

in search of


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The lost chord more charatcters damn


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TurnaboutVox said:


> only 16 characters


One more than required


----------



## Dr Johnson

the unlost chords


----------



## hpowders

of the universe


----------



## Totenfeier

we can contemplate


----------



## hpowders

harmonic planetary vibrations


----------



## Bettina

sex with aliens


----------



## hpowders

looking like Alberich


----------



## Bettina

...penetrating my Ring!


----------



## hpowders

German Order Upheaval!!!


----------



## JeffD

And spontaneous expostulations


----------



## Klassik

Bad Scheiße movie


----------



## JeffD

hpowders said:


> harmonic planetary vibrations


coronal mass ejections


----------



## JeffD

Bettina said:


> sex with aliens


might be occuring


----------



## Bettina

^Sign me up!! :devil:


----------



## JeffD

hpowders said:


> looking like Alberich


or his rabbit....


----------



## JeffD

hpowders said:


> German Order Upheaval!!!


no more rouladen!!!


----------



## JeffD

Totenfeier said:


> we can contemplate


we can dance...


----------



## Klassik

Wang Chung Dances


----------



## TurnaboutVox

hpowders said:


> German Order Upheaval!!!


Currywurst delivery imminent


----------



## Ingélou

earliest convenience, Doomsday,


----------



## TurnaboutVox

terpsichorean choirs, hallelujah!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Leaping nuns, hoorah!


----------



## hpowders

Trump wins! Hosanna!!!


----------



## Bettina

Pat Fairlea said:


> Leaping nuns, hoorah!


Nuns are boring.


----------



## Klassik

Hosiery department frolic


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bettina said:


> Nuns are boring.


Weevils are boring


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Nuns are boring.


Not blue nuns.


----------



## Klassik

Elvis dates nuns


----------



## TxllxT

Poulenc: chop.............chop


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Elvis dates nuns


Loves him tenderly


----------



## Klassik

Under that habit


----------



## hpowders

Gucci chastity belt


----------



## JeffD

Klassik said:


> Wang Chung Dances


The crowd roars!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Gucci chastity belt


surprised him tenderly;


----------



## hpowders

Tenderly, in Tennessee.


----------



## hpowders

Thanks, Jack Daniels!


----------



## Klassik

Elvis is smooth


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Elvis is smooth


Not any more.


----------



## hpowders

Tenderly, under ground.


----------



## hpowders

I go eat.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

therefore I am.....


----------



## hpowders

I Bach now.


----------



## hpowders

Refuge for pithitheorists.


----------



## hpowders

My best posts!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Are you Pithagoras?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No just Triangular


----------



## hpowders

Postum or Theorem?


----------



## hpowders

My brain soaks


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Three cornered cats


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> I Bach now.


I Bach Always


----------



## hpowders

Comfortable with pithiness


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Like to fugue...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm completely pithed.


----------



## hpowders

Cats Falla down?


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm completely pithed.


NOW ya talkin'!!!!


----------



## Granate

Autotuned Casta Diva


----------



## hpowders

She sings Bruckner?


----------



## hpowders

I feel hunger.


----------



## hpowders

I go eat.


----------



## hpowders

Pithed, nobody's here!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just far away timezones you know


----------



## hpowders

Down under....toilet....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Enjoy the view


----------



## Klassik

Pull my finger


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Give me mask gas is bad


----------



## Klassik

Eleventh finger please


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bad Finger hey and pretty good band too


----------



## Klassik

Greatest finger ever!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Naughiest finger ever!


----------



## Klassik

No argument there! :devil:


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Naughiest finger ever!


Hardest finger too!


----------



## Klassik

So very hard! :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Bent outta shape


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Naughiest finger ever!


Been down under?


----------



## hpowders

Under the toilet?


----------



## Klassik

Nice phallic shape


----------



## hpowders

Different gravitational "pull"


----------



## Klassik

Has own moons


----------



## hpowders

wizard of domain


----------



## hpowders

land of Oz


----------



## Klassik

Wizzes and erects


----------



## hpowders

fizzes fishy stuff


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wizards, Witches and Warlocks


----------



## Klassik

Yes, copious amounts :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Under the spell


----------



## Klassik

Witches place broomsticks


----------



## Bettina

...inside their holes!


----------



## hpowders

making little witches


----------



## Klassik

Fishy witches brew?


----------



## TxllxT

debunk all witchhunters


----------



## hpowders

Which witch debunked?


----------



## TxllxT

Psychedelic Rhinemaiden hallucinations


----------



## hpowders

Alberich becomes Beethoven!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Walter becomes Wendy.


----------



## TxllxT

Blues Brothers' Valkyrie


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dick Van ****


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Under the spell


-ing bee champion


----------



## Ingélou

Inge be champion! :trp:


----------



## hpowders

Come Bach, Sheba!!!


----------



## Klassik

She's gone astray?


----------



## hpowders

Lola, Doc, Sheba


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sleepy, Dopey and Trumpy


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hiking metal punks


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Viking kings Kingdoms


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do be do.......


----------



## Klassik

Scooby Doo High


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

As a Kyte damn need more words again


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Harry, get back!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

its too cosmic more damn words


----------



## Klassik

Baby got back


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

As a hybrid damn


----------



## TxllxT

Teddy Bear's Heartbreak


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

clean as a more words


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Night on Earth...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dirt is cold more words


----------



## TxllxT

lonesome jailhouse tonight


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

:guitar::guitar::guitar:


----------



## Jacred

+Reply to Thread


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jail house rock


----------



## Klassik

Blues Brothers Rules :clap:


----------



## hpowders

Blue Nun rocks!! :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

Jacred said:


> +Reply to Thread


talk to spool?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

spool the tape more bloody letters


----------



## Klassik

Engaging the capstan


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

AutoReverse on Nak


----------



## Klassik

Demagnetizing the heads


----------



## TxllxT

Retro hiss cracking


----------



## Jacred

Historically informed posting


----------



## Klassik

Phallic audio accessories


----------



## geralmar

I can't die. 

(Also can't accomplish it in 15 characters.)


----------



## TxllxT

Prometheus Unbound Echoes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Echoes Pink Floyd


----------



## TxllxT

Dark sides collide


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with the Force Darth Vader


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Paint my fence


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Paint your Wagon any colour you like


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Circle the wagons


----------



## Klassik

Circle jerk wagon


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Klassik said:


> Circle jerk wagon


Jerks encircling Wagner?


----------



## Minor Sixthist

E Bb64 E C# A f#64 C#

you can cheat the system when you're not making words #livingontheedge


----------



## TxllxT

System going atonal


----------



## Azol

Anomalous atonality achieved


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Engaging Mixolydian rectifier....


----------



## Dr Johnson

Holy Modal Majesty


----------



## TxllxT

with regalia demagnetised


----------



## Dr Johnson

like a minesweeper


----------



## TxllxT

sinking the Bismarck


----------



## Dr Johnson

Der eiserne Kanzler


----------



## TxllxT

Donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft sinks Rindfleischetikettierungsueberwachungsaufgabenuebertragungsgesetz

(Sorry, TC cannot handle perfectly normal German words)


----------



## Ingélou

*Jedediah* *reached* *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.*


----------



## hpowders

Welsh not pithy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Asses Sufficently Saved


----------



## hpowders

Repeal, replace Obamacare!


----------



## Klassik

Shut up, Donald!


----------



## hpowders

Hamburg great again!


----------



## Klassik

Hamburgers are salty


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What about balls


----------



## Klassik

You tell me!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Chocolate coated ones


----------



## Jacred

Salt and pepper


----------



## Dr Johnson

Shake Your Thang


----------



## Klassik

Shake Your Wang


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wang Dang Doodle


----------



## Portamento

what the hell...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

out of control!


----------



## Portamento

burn the kids!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

A Modest Proposal


----------



## TxllxT

Urinating the Liliputi(a)ns


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Liposuction on Uranus?


----------



## Klassik

Cellulite or moon?


----------



## TxllxT

Swift switches telescopes


----------



## Larkenfield

Three words is not enough! But Hemingway, 
perhaps mentioned before, did one in six: 

"For sale: baby shoes, never worn."

(Apologies if this has been posted before.)


----------



## Portamento

Larkenfield said:


> Three words is not enough! But Hemingway,
> perhaps mentioned before, did one in six:
> 
> "For sale: baby shoes, never worn."
> 
> (Apologies if this has been posted before.)


You're a cheater.


----------



## hpowders

Faithful to wife!!!


----------



## Klassik

Didn't change sock?


----------



## hpowders

No need now.


----------



## Klassik

You da man! :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Used 2 B!


----------



## Klassik

You da woman?


----------



## hpowders

I am sensitive


----------



## Klassik

Try a sheepskin


----------



## Portamento

Annoying character minimum...


----------



## Totenfeier

Minimal characters converse


----------



## Dr Johnson

One hand clapping


----------



## TxllxT

Hands free suffocation


----------



## hpowders

One hand rubbing


----------



## hpowders

church bells chiming


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Altar Boy hiding


----------



## hpowders

Talk Classic Crashes


----------



## hpowders

Blue satin sashes


----------



## hpowders

These are some


----------



## Klassik

Blue stained dress


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> These are some


My favorite things..... :guitar:


----------



## hpowders

I feel Trapp-ed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Hill are...............................


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Hill are...............................


alive with crashing....


----------



## Klassik

Hills are alive


----------



## hpowders

Sunday's the worst....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roast Host Boast?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Sunday's the worst....


for 1000 years.... :guitar:


----------



## hpowders

Hackers are alive....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Hackers are alive....


without the mooo-sic...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Whiskers on kittens


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kittens in Ocean


----------



## Klassik

Kittens on laps


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Drowning like rats


----------



## hpowders

Flying like bats


----------



## hpowders

Isn't she lovely?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sexy wet look...........................


----------



## hpowders

Isn't she wonderful?


----------



## hpowders

Isn't she precious?


----------



## Klassik

She is purrfect! :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What a star


----------



## hpowders

Life is Aisha!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Drives a car....................


----------



## Klassik

Grabbing stick shift


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

With what, really!


----------



## Klassik

Her sticky hand!


----------



## hpowders

Isn't she lovely?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No, not that!.............................


----------



## hpowders

Under the boardwalk...


----------



## Klassik

Flashes high beams


----------



## hpowders

where I'll be....


----------



## Klassik

Fogging the windows?


----------



## hpowders

People walking above...


----------



## hpowders

Fallin' in love.....


----------



## hpowders

On the boardwalk...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

We built this ............................


----------



## hpowders

Tears on pillow....


----------



## Klassik

Pillow in mouth


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

city on rocknroll


----------



## hpowders

Don't remember me...


----------



## hpowders

Do remember you....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

sometime in november


----------



## TxllxT

Sound-cracking headbanging bear


----------



## hpowders

Pain in heart


----------



## hpowders

caused by you!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Tragic pacemaker miscalibration


----------



## Klassik

Avoid physical activities


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Avoid physical activities


Including _that _activity?


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> caused by you!!


Because of me??


----------



## TxllxT

love outdoors tent-holidays


----------



## TxllxT

dream of bear-bites


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Because of me??


How you know?


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> How you know?


Just a hunch...


----------



## Vaneyes

"cross my heart'


----------



## Klassik

Join the club


----------



## Klassik

Spinach for tuna


----------



## Bettina

I'm very sorry!


----------



## Klassik

Broken heart club


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Just a hunch...


A little birdie?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Broken heart club


Better in morning.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> A little birdie?


Something like that.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Broken heart club


Please forgive me!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm very sorry!


Waiting for this! :clap::clap:


----------



## Klassik

Mosquito carrying heartworms?


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Waiting for this! :clap::clap:


Am I forgiven??


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Please forgive me!


No way, Josay!


----------



## hpowders

So, who's out?


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> No way, Josay!


Klassik forgives me.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Klassik forgives me.


I forgive, too.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Klassik forgives me.


Yes, I do


----------



## Klassik

Corncob sad though


----------



## hpowders

What me forgiving?


----------



## Klassik

Ego is bruised


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I forgive, too.


I'm so glad!


----------



## hpowders

Eat out now.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Yes, I do


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Klassik

Want tuna sandwich?


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Eat out now.


Food heals everything.


----------



## hpowders

Shrimp n' scallops


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Shrimp n' scallops


Yum, sounds delicious!


----------



## Klassik

Love seafood smell?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Food heals everything.


Rum does too!


----------



## hpowders

Hope waitress pretty!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Hope waitress pretty!


Now I'm jealous.


----------



## hpowders

"See" ya later!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Hope waitress pretty!


not so much


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Now I'm jealous.


Waitress can't compete! :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Waitress can't compete! :tiphat:


Thank you, hpowders!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> "See" ya later!


not too soon....


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Thank you, hpowders!


Getting dressed now.


----------



## Klassik

Waitress...dirty hands :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> not too soon....


Thanks for encouragement!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Waitress...dirty hands :devil:


Shrimp + scallops = clean.


----------



## hpowders

Putting on face.


----------



## Klassik

Grab some ribs


----------



## hpowders

Combing my hair.


----------



## hpowders

Waldstein opening door.....


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Grab some ribs


Can't type then...


----------



## Klassik

Doesn't stop her


----------



## hpowders

Later for ya!!


----------



## Vaneyes

ten times three


----------



## TxllxT

Stiff Upper Hotlips


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with large implants


----------



## TxllxT

Helicopters whirling above


----------



## Klassik

Drunks hurling below


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dangerous Sport Drunk!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Whirling and hurling


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...to the max...


----------



## hpowders

Best of times....


----------



## hpowders

Worst of times...


----------



## Klassik

Twenty minute romance?


----------



## hpowders

Age of wisdom


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

blowing the wind


----------



## hpowders

Age of foolishness


----------



## hpowders

epoch of belief


----------



## hpowders

epoch of incredulity


----------



## hpowders

season of Light


----------



## hpowders

season of Darkness


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...it is tonight


----------



## hpowders

spring of hope


----------



## hpowders

winter of despair


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

summer of darkness


----------



## hpowders

everything before us


----------



## hpowders

nothing before us


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in your mind..........................


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> in your mind..........................


You named Dick-ens?


----------



## Granate

Call me Cockroach


----------



## hpowders

Granate said:


> Call me Cockroach


Bruckner will do.


----------



## hpowders

Far better thing


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Far better thing


that I do


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> that I do


have ever done


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> have ever done


far better rest


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> far better rest


that I go


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> that I go


have ever known


----------



## Klassik

No free likes


----------



## hpowders

**** *** *******!!!!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Thank you, hpowders!


Waitress was waiter!!!


----------



## hpowders

Was not prepared!


----------



## Klassik

Slapped his butt?


----------



## Portamento

what Houdini-like dislocation!


----------



## hpowders

Some Klassik magik!


----------



## Portamento

Lost my meds.


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Lost my meds.


in the couch...


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> in the couch...


...the blue one?


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> ...the blue one?


Yes, you idiot!


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Yes, you idiot!


I'm no idiot!


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> I'm no idiot!


Perception is key.


----------



## Bettina

Interesting solo conversation!


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Perception is key.


Are you Confucius??


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Are you Confucius??


Oh, I wish!


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Oh, I wish!


There's a star!


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> There's a star!


Make your wish!


----------



## hpowders

Give me prozac!!


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Make your wish!


Okay, I did!


----------



## hpowders

i like music said:


> I'm no idiot!


You believe anything.


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Okay, I did!


:angel: You... are Confucius. :angel:


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Give me prozac!!


My fault again?


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> :angel: You... are Confucius. :angel:


So.... what now?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> My fault again?


Not even close.


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> So.... what now?


Do philosophical s***.


----------



## hpowders

Scary..talking oneself!!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Not even close.


That's a relief!


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Do philosophical s***.


That's not hard! :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Not even close.


THAT's the problem!!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Scary..talking oneself!!!


I touch myself...


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> That's not hard! :cheers:


Heyy! Don't drink!


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Heyy! Don't drink!


Philosophers don't drink??


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Philosophers don't drink??


I doubt it.....


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I touch myself...


Tell me more.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Tell me more.


Go read STI! :lol:


----------



## Portamento

hpowders said:


> Tell me more.


Who's this guy?


----------



## hpowders

Hamlet posting here?


----------



## Portamento

i like music said:


> Who's this guy?


Only God knows.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Go read STI! :lol:


The short version!


----------



## Bettina

i like music said:


> Who's this guy?


My TC ex....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> The short version!


In three words!!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> My TC ex....


Hurts a lot....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Hurts a lot....


Died in 1983!!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> The short version!


Music provides stimulation...


----------



## Portamento

hpowders said:


> In three words!!


I'm a rebe l. :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Music provides stimulation...


Anyone? Zoloft? Prozac?


----------



## hpowders

i like music said:


> I'm a *rebe* l. :devil:


Thought U Catholic!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Anyone? Zoloft? Prozac?


Beethoven arouses me!


----------



## hpowders

Prozac? Wellbutrin? Bourbon?


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Died in 1983!!!


That's a lie!:scold:


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> in *your mind*..........................


Thanks for compliment!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> That's a lie!:scold:


I am dead.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ghost in machine


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I am dead.


You're obviously alive!


----------



## Bettina

^Ghosts can't post!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I am dead.


Desirable U, no???


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> ^Ghosts can't post!


Waldstein does seances.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Desirable U, no???


But it's false!!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> You're obviously alive!


A new dimension!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Waldstein does seances.


I'm still skeptical...


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> But it's false!!


But I'm desperate!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> But I'm desperate!!


Sorry, I'm taken! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm still skeptical...


Okay, I "mis-spoke".


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Sorry, I'm taken! :lol:


Get under-taken!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Okay, I "mis-spoke".


I knew it!!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Get under-taken!!


He already is.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I knew it!!!


What gave away?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> What gave away?


I was careful.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> What gave away?


You're so horny! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I was careful.


Planning since yesterday....


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> You're so horny! :lol:


Starved for companionship....


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Starved for companionship....


Ghosts aren't horny.


----------



## hpowders

Let me think.....


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Ghosts aren't horny.


Ghosts love music.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Let me think.....


Ghosts are asexual!!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Let me think.....


Really, really dead!!!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Ghosts are asexual!!


I no ghost!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I no ghost!


What are you?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I no ghost!


See my shadow!!! :clap:


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> See my shadow!!! :clap:


That's no shadow!


----------



## Bettina

That's a ****! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> What are you?


Bach-loving ghoul.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> That's a ****! :lol:


Need my glasses....


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Bach-loving ghoul.


Not Beethoven-loving??


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> That's no shadow!


Disappointed. False hope.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Need my glasses....


You know, ******! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Not Beethoven-loving??


Sometimes, not always.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> You know, ******! :lol:


Adam knew Eve....


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> You know, ******! :lol:


One would think...


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> One would think...


****! Clear yet?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Ghosts are asexual!!


How you know???


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> How you know???


Beethoven told me.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> ****! Clear yet?


Looks like shadow...


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Beethoven told me.


That's a dodge!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> That's a dodge!!


He really did!


----------



## Portamento

hpowders said:


> Thought U Catholic!!


Only on weekends.


----------



## hpowders

Portamento said:


> Only on weekends.


And before death!


----------



## Bettina

Portamento said:


> Only on weekends.


That's a sin!!:scold:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> He really did!


Waldstein says "no!"


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Waldstein says "no!"


Waldstein is lying.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> That's a sin!!:scold:


Pope-arina has spoken!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Pope-arina has spoken!!


I'm very devout. :angel:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Waldstein is lying.


Bite my tongue!!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm very devout. :angel:


I'm multi-paragraphical.


----------



## Bettina

I always confess!!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I always confess!!


The ultimate truth!!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> The ultimate truth!!!


I "atone" nightly! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Big Note.............................


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Big Note.............................


The Big O.....


----------



## Klassik

Nice Big O :devil:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Huh? Cumm again?


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> Huh? Cumm again?


Need more Gatorade


----------



## Bettina

Phil loves classical said:


> Huh? Cumm again?


I usually do.


----------



## Klassik

She's horny tonight! :devil:


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> She's horny tonight! :devil:


Yes, as always! :devil:


----------



## Klassik

Finger licking good? :devil:


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Finger licking good? :devil:


Finger ******* good! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Purr goes kitty!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Katherine Hepburn What?


----------



## Jacred

Not surprised here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Trump Better defect

http://harddawn.com/trump-bankrupt-and-jailed-by-liberalism/


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Surely that's enough?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

More please sir


----------



## hpowders

Eliminate the "likes"!!


----------



## ST4

hpowders said:


> Eliminate the "likes"!!


*Illuminate the "likes"!!*


----------



## TxllxT

Froggie voice-actor defrocked


----------



## hpowders

Brahms, I empathize...


----------



## TxllxT

Life without Kermit?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Frog Prince?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Miss Piggy's gain?


----------



## TxllxT

Statler, Waldorf, protest!


----------



## Granate

The Amazing Thielemann


----------



## Granate

Gwyneth Jones 5


----------



## hpowders

Renée Fleming 666


----------



## hpowders

Bayreuth too snooty


----------



## JeffD

New golden age.


----------



## hpowders

Something's Klassikally amiss!


----------



## hpowders

I feel it!!!


----------



## hpowders

No more tuna??


----------



## Ingélou

Va va voom.....!!!


----------



## hpowders

Three words resume?


----------



## JeffD

Future looks bright.


----------



## JeffD

Cynicism is defeatist.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Something's Klassikally amiss!


My world imploding!!


----------



## hpowders

Self-esteem diminishing!


----------



## amfortas

Confirmed: Elvis lives!


----------



## Bettina

amfortas said:


> Confirmed: Elvis lives!


Beethoven lives too!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Something's Klassikally amiss!





hpowders said:


> No more tuna??


New Sears Catalog! :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Twelve mods reviewing


----------



## hpowders

Twelve drummers drumming


----------



## hpowders

Five posters gone!!!


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Beethoven lives too!


In smell only?


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> In smell only?


Also his music.


----------



## hpowders

Sunday bloody Sunday


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Stifness or Rigormortis


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Sunday bloody Sunday


The millions cry!!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Stifness or Rigormortis


Tonight B stiffness!!


----------



## TxllxT

Tour-de-France, Wimbledon, Formula-one


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Theory of Elasticity


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Tonight B stiffness!!


Out of starch!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Try some potatoes


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Try some potatoes


Russian spud-niks good?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Good in Gulag


----------



## hpowders

Torn and frayed


----------



## hpowders

shake yo' hips!


----------



## Tallisman

was Dave's loincloth


----------



## hpowders

rip this joint


----------



## hpowders

sweet black angel


----------



## Tallisman

Well. This thread failed a little


----------



## Klassik

Hips are thrusting


----------



## hpowders

stop breaking down


----------



## hpowders

Tallisman said:


> Well. This thread failed a little


You no count-em?


----------



## hpowders

Main Steet Exile


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tallisman said:


> Well. This thread failed a little


Too many words....................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Three hundred pages.........................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

a cardinal number


----------



## Bettina

Tallisman said:


> Well. This thread failed a little


Wrong! It's successful.


----------



## Klassik

Second best thread


----------



## hpowders

Fufills me sexually!


----------



## Klassik

Dead thread love?


----------



## hpowders

Rebut to thread-crasher


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Wrong! It's successful.


Titanic almost successful...


----------



## hpowders

Most sensitive thread!!!


----------



## hpowders

Not for clods!!!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Too many words....................


....my dear Mozart!!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Most sensitive thread!!!


Most sensitive organ?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Most sensitive organ?


Very foxy, Virgil.


----------



## hpowders

Once long ago....


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Very foxy, Virgil.


Klassik Power Biggs


----------



## hpowders

loved a princess


----------



## hpowders

owned by hpowders


----------



## hpowders

on a leash


----------



## hpowders

listening to serialism


----------



## hpowders

against her will.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> listening to serialism


Now THAT'S kinky! :devil: :lol:


----------



## hpowders

One wonderful morning


----------



## hpowders

she discovered Prokofiev


----------



## hpowders

urinating out Bach


----------



## hpowders

in classical style


----------



## hpowders

near a wolf


----------



## hpowders

in the forest


----------



## hpowders

she ran away


----------



## hpowders

bought a condo


----------



## hpowders

in North Hollywood


----------



## hpowders

just another starlet.....


----------



## hpowders

that's her story....


----------



## Klassik

Too many likes


----------



## hpowders

I earned them!!!


----------



## Klassik

Whaddya gonna do?


----------



## hpowders

Whaddya gonna say?


----------



## hpowders

You from Joisey?


----------



## hpowders

Someone else now!!!


----------



## hpowders

Write, por favor!


----------



## Bettina

Not right now...


----------



## Bettina

Student coming soon...


----------



## Bettina

Not like that!  :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

...must do wash


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Student coming soon...


How soon? Fast?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Student coming soon...


Video needed: proof!


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Student coming soon...


Wow, naughty Bettina! :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Wow, naughty Bettina! :devil:


Always coming, twilight....


----------



## Vaneyes

lesson in dungeon


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> lesson in dungeon


Black keys....foreboding....


----------



## hpowders

....menacing....the innocents.....


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> ...must do wash


What you wash?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> ....menacing....the innocents.....


demonstrating the pedals.....


----------



## hpowders

....at twilight time.......


----------



## hpowders

....one on one.....


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> What you wash?


You don't wash?


----------



## Pugg

Only my body.....................


----------



## Klassik

More than Beethoven!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Less than Zozart


----------



## hpowders

Serialism with milk


----------



## Dr Johnson

Snap, crackle, pop!


----------



## Ingélou

Three visually-challenged mice.


----------



## hpowders

atonalism and anchovies,


----------



## hpowders

peach melba melody


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> atonalism and anchovies,


Fabulous combination - trending! :tiphat:


----------



## Jacred

atonalism and art


----------



## TxllxT

Wagnerian red herrings


----------



## hpowders

Bruckner did ignore


----------



## Granate

hpowders said:


> Bruckner did ignore


Bruckner Linzer Festpiele


----------



## hpowders

Wiener Festspiele 2017


----------



## hpowders

Sarasota Music Festival


----------



## hpowders

Oz Boulez Festival


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Compositional constipational catechism


----------



## hpowders

Konservatives Kill Kontemporary


----------



## hpowders

pianist pursues pupil


----------



## hpowders

student sighs sarabandedly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## hpowders

Parker rolls Matthew


----------



## hpowders

black keys witnessed


----------



## hpowders

sensual unchained melodies


----------



## hpowders

bacchanal musical hour


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bambi Meets Godzilla


----------



## hpowders

ended too swiftly


----------



## hpowders

breathless intervals, whispering


----------



## hpowders

30% gratuity, gratifying


----------



## hpowders

pupil learned much


----------



## hpowders

teacher's seducing touch


----------



## hpowders

Mother? Not much!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Graduate again..................


----------



## hpowders

Mrs. Robinson, Hi!


----------



## JeffD

Could be worse.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Here's to you...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

goodnight from him


----------



## hpowders

The Robinsons' affair :guitar:


----------



## hpowders

with your cupcakes....


----------



## hpowders

love your cupcakes....


----------



## hpowders

aches for cupcakes...


----------



## Dr Johnson

pucker up, buttercup


----------



## hpowders

haven't made aquaintance


----------



## Dr Johnson

Don't be cruel


----------



## hpowders

Love a'me tender?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Night By Night


----------



## JeffD

Pass the butter.


----------



## Dr Johnson

You're So Rude


----------



## Klassik

Don't be prude


----------



## Dr Johnson

I'm a ram


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> You're So Rude


I'm so lewd


----------



## Dr Johnson

Slim slow slider


----------



## Klassik

Fat, fast slider


----------



## Dr Johnson

Born too louche...


----------



## Klassik

Please use douche


----------



## Dr Johnson

said the bishop


----------



## hpowders

to the pawn


----------



## Dr Johnson

while the actress


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Please use douche


Douche of Windsor??


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm a ram


battered you are


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Fat, fast slider


MacDonald's new menu?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'm so lewd


a normal dude


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> You're So Rude


perhaps, bad mood?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Don't be prude


try new food?


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> MacDonald's new menu?


Tuna fish sandwich


----------



## hpowders

Me: home made!


----------



## Klassik

No Petri dish?


----------



## hpowders

Petra....NOT Petri!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

the rose red...


----------



## hpowders

sensually throbbing lips


----------



## Dr Johnson

which puckered up...


----------



## hpowders

after being banned


----------



## JeffD

Stronger every day.


----------



## hpowders

for explicitly posting


----------



## JeffD

Hopelessness is unjustified.


----------



## Dr Johnson

in every way...


----------



## Klassik

Lipstick on pig


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Lipstick on pig


Bacon sensually red


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Lipstick on pig


"Likes" surgically removed


----------



## hpowders

TxllxT said:


> Wagnerian red herrings


Rhinemaidens' golden rings


----------



## Dr Johnson

and a partridge...


----------



## Klassik

Wagner eating bacon


----------



## hpowders

dripping with lipstick


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> and a partridge...


in the porridge


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Doing some Porridge


----------



## Klassik

Tuna in oatmeal?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Are you vegetarian........


----------



## Klassik

Dingo ate baby


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wallaby Damned again


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Doing some Porridge


Desperate? Nice! WARM!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Dingo ate baby


Baby not koala-ty


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wallaby Damned again


Next stop Wallaby!!


----------



## hpowders

dingo ate dildo


----------



## Dr Johnson

inventing the didgeridoo...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dr Johnson said:


> inventing the didgeridoo...


Didgeridon't, thank you!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> dingo ate dildo


Ate doggy style?


----------



## hpowders

dingo dildo, dilligently


----------



## Klassik

No blue balls


----------



## hpowders

No! Blue Nun!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ach! Nicht Liebfraumilch!


----------



## Klassik

Compound words: Cheating


----------



## TxllxT

Minitwittering three words


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Ach! Nicht Liebfraumilch!


I prefer gesundheit.


----------



## Klassik

Eine kleine scheiße


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fair dinkum, Cobber


----------



## Dr Johnson

said the actress


----------



## TxllxT

Shoot the Chicago-parrot!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

TxllxT said:


> Shoot the Chicago-parrot!


Hoosa pretty boy?


----------



## TxllxT

dodging parrot witness


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Singing like canary


----------



## Dr Johnson

in a mausoleum


----------



## TxllxT

Materialist Lenin dematerialises


----------



## Dr Johnson

up his own


----------



## Pat Fairlea

conception of immortality


----------



## TxllxT

deception of mortality


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mortar and pedestal


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beer without alcohol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fun without Fun


----------



## hpowders

Hamburgers are done


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

with blue cheese


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

chips are chipping


----------



## hpowders

Dominatrixes are whipping


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The ballroom blitz


----------



## hpowders

Wagner thread glitz


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rhymes with HITS


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with big support


----------



## Dr Johnson

lifts and separates


----------



## TurnaboutVox

rises and shines...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

glorious Russian astronaut


----------



## TxllxT

American Cosmonauts blink


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

as Moose goes...............................


----------



## hpowders

searching for Bulwinkle


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poor Poor Rocky


----------



## hpowders

lost loose moose


----------



## hpowders

he feels Badenov


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

needs a Pardon...................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hunt grunt shuffle


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> needs a Pardon...................


Damn nutty squirrel!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Like a hillbilly


----------



## hpowders

searching for nuts


----------



## Dr Johnson

in May, but


----------



## Dr Johnson

May disliked being


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dragged through hell


----------



## Dr Johnson

unless she could


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dingadingdang my dangalonglinglong


----------



## Dr Johnson

while wearing her


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cigar and hat...........................


----------



## Dr Johnson

which she had


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Stolen from Mr...........


----------



## TxllxT

Stifling in silliness


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Shock and Horror


----------



## mtmailey

just read this.


----------



## hpowders

^^^^*Yet, YOU, here!!!!*


----------



## Pat Fairlea

shouted May emphatically


----------



## hpowders

"retards" denied emphatically!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

with sympathetic resonance


----------



## hpowders

remove troll-er immediately!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mr Stifling refused


----------



## hpowders

a Penzansian pirate


----------



## hpowders

cornball from Cornwall,


----------



## hpowders

"retard" advocate Emeritus


----------



## TxllxT

Hear-hear: cucumbers growing


----------



## JeffD

Wasting your time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

down the line...................................


----------



## ST4

...... I Ate God


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

it tasted good........................


----------



## ST4

....... She did too ........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Goddess's always do


----------



## ST4

.....get me good :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Goddess's always do


especially when green


----------



## ST4

hpowders said:


> especially when green


Eating green implants


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ST4 said:


> Eating green implants


Greens are good


----------



## hpowders

except when spinach


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

gives you wind


----------



## hpowders

and the waves


----------



## hpowders

in dialogue form


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

to build raft.......................


----------



## hpowders

thanks to George


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

of the jungle?


----------



## hpowders

why you bungle?


----------



## hpowders

Sheena in jungle


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jethro Tull Did (ie Bungle)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

do wah diddy


----------



## Dr Johnson

Bungle with Sheena?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Nine till five?


----------



## hpowders

bungle with Tarzan


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

what about Jane


----------



## hpowders

Jane went insane


----------



## hpowders

from the profane


----------



## hpowders

hatred of Beethoven


----------



## hpowders

by Bach aficionados


----------



## hpowders

claiming Wellington's Victory,


----------



## hpowders

his greatest work!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can it be? . . .


----------



## hpowders

Yes it could!


----------



## hpowders

Will it be?


----------



## hpowders

Yes it will!


----------



## hpowders

With a click!


----------



## hpowders

With a shock!


----------



## hpowders

phone 'il jingle


----------



## hpowders

door 'll knock


----------



## hpowders

coming to me!


----------



## hpowders

West Side Story!!


----------



## hpowders

Where'd they go?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Locked in Cage......................


----------



## hpowders

I don't know!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Locked in Cage......................


A ToS rage!!!


----------



## hpowders

minor infraction, dissatisfaction!


----------



## hpowders

same malcontent...discontent!


----------



## hpowders

misanthrope surrenders hope!


----------



## hpowders

absolution from constitution!


----------



## hpowders

complaint without restraint!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Beethoven has Key


----------



## hpowders

to Bettina's.....heart?


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> to Bettina's.....heart?


Other places too! :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik be Bach?


----------



## Klassik

I want Boris!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What about Moose


----------



## Klassik

Boris is shaved


----------



## Bettina

Boris is unavailable.


----------



## Klassik

Boris takes bribes?


----------



## ArtMusic

Happy go lucky!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Boris takes bribes?


Sorry, no bribes!


----------



## Klassik

No Putin Boris


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Deny all charges


----------



## Klassik

Maybe fake news?


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Maybe fake news?


Boris is real! :scold:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Boris is real! :scold:


Real and spectacular! :devil:


----------



## ST4

Bettina said:


> Boris is real! :scold:


<3 :tiphat:

(Boris is the ****!)


----------



## ST4

Klassik said:


> Real and spectacular! :devil:


Too, Much. "Cream"


----------



## Klassik

Cream of Sheets


----------



## ST4

ST4 said:


> <3 :tiphat:
> 
> (Boris is the ****!)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Boris the Spider


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jumped up beside...........


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mr Stifling's donkey...


----------



## ST4

.... and ****ed it 


(99% of STIers will love this! :lol: )


----------



## hpowders

Boris ain't Godunov!


----------



## Klassik

Boris is great!


----------



## hpowders

Boris screwed peasants!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Great! Great sandwich!


----------



## Merl

Exclaimed Mr. Miliband


----------



## hpowders

Why change subject?


----------



## hpowders

Wasn't it Godunov?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Sorry, no bribes!


Not even Bitcoin?


----------



## TxllxT

Holy fool laments


----------



## hpowders

Three word torments!!


----------



## TxllxT

False Dmitri psychs


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Falls from trikes


----------



## hpowders

Dmitri = Russian Collusion


----------



## Klassik

Great American Boris


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Great American Boris


Boris prefers Europeans! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Dated European......overrated!


----------



## hpowders

Pruned posts better


----------



## hpowders

Say you will


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Peanuts Pickles & Prunes


----------



## hpowders

My heart's crying


----------



## hpowders

such lonely teardrops


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Peanuts Pickles & Prunes


My favorite things....


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Say you will


Sorry, Boris won't!


----------



## hpowders

Shoo bee doo


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Sorry, Boris won't!


socks are Godunov!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> socks are Godunov!


Maybe for you!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Johnson will do


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Maybe for you!


I have patent


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Johnson will do


Not my type!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Johnson will do


Who's hair stylist?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Not my type!


Finally something normal!!! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

No Johnson's johnson?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Who's hair stylist?


Donald T do


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> No Johnson's johnson?


Noooo!!! He's gross.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> No Johnson's johnson?


Bed? Howard's Johnson.


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Donald T do


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Collusion in hair


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Collusion in hair


Hair down below?


----------



## Klassik

Pubic hair gel


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

if you like


----------



## Klassik

No choice yesterday!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Please give details


----------



## Klassik

Wet dream, unfortunately


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Need plastic sheets?


----------



## Klassik

Hotel says yes


----------



## ST4

Klassik said:


> Hotel says yes


Pull out slowly....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Run like Hell......................


----------



## ST4

.....She just died.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and they cried oh how they cried


----------



## Dr Johnson

"Nanook, no, no!"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

a naughty Eskimo


----------



## Dr Johnson

trudging across the


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

the tundra, mile


----------



## Dr Johnson

after mile, trudging


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

to Alfonzo's pancakes


----------



## Dr Johnson

where I stole


----------



## TxllxT

Rudolfo's sobbing reindeer


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sanity Clause notwithstanding


----------



## Dr Johnson

Chaos umpire sat


----------



## hpowders

Wassup with that?


----------



## hpowders

Rudolf's insanity Claus


----------



## hpowders

insurance company sleighed


----------



## hpowders

Geico gecko intervened


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Eating Yellow snow


----------



## Klassik

Eating yellow cake


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Eating yellow cake


Cake with cream...


----------



## Klassik

No cream pie!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> No cream pie!


Wet dream pie! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Sticky nuts nightmare!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

was rocky involved


----------



## Klassik

Nocturnal emissions test


----------



## Klassik

Playing Klassik's nocturnes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Post your composition


----------



## Klassik

Written on sheets


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

of paper or............................


----------



## hpowders

old sweat socks


----------



## Klassik

Bedsheets, towels, socks...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I thought so


----------



## hpowders

How you think?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Publisher wont touch


----------



## hpowders

fishy sweat socks


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is that Atonal?


----------



## hpowders

unwashed, preserved memories


----------



## hpowders

of better days


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Beethoven's best works


----------



## hpowders

from self-stimulation


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Beethoven's best works


...turn me on! :devil:


----------



## hpowders

rubbing his Emperor


----------



## hpowders

behind the pianoforte


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No not required


----------



## Klassik

Mahler's best works


----------



## hpowders

ruined my story


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Mahler's best works


turn me off.


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Beethoven's best works


Wellington's Victory, bro


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> turn me off.


No pantyliners necessary?


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> No pantyliners necessary?


No Mahlerian pantyliners! :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Meanwhile, in Cucamonga...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In Sun Village too many turkeys


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

was a turkeyfarm


----------



## hpowders

in wishbone formation


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> In Sun Village too many turkeys


retirees anticipated death


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Meanwhile, in Cucamonga...


Obamacare Democrats samba-ed.


----------



## TxllxT

Dunkirk beach globalisation


----------



## hpowders

Korean Kim Klassical


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Korean Kim Klassical


launches a nuke


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> launches a nuke


The Beethoven trajectory???


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Call Team America


----------



## hpowders

Call Captain America!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Trump Launches Tweet


----------



## hpowders

cursing John McCain


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and Anthony Scaramucci


----------



## hpowders

Dems shouldn't cheer....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Dems shouldn't cheer....


as Obamacare implodes....


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and Anthony Scaramucci


A Goodfella, no?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> as Obamacare implodes....


But it lives


----------



## hpowders

Not much longer...


----------



## hpowders

Premiums, deductibles, up


----------



## hpowders

Dems dance= Mistake!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Call Team America


----------



## Dr Johnson

Call any vegetable


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Call any vegetable


Glad you turnip


----------



## Dr Johnson

Butter no parsnips


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Butter no parsnips


You fine carrot-er.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Call any vegetable


A-maize-ing getting response!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

...kiss my grits...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

flip you wig...


----------



## Klassik

Fap your flap


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> ...kiss my grits...


Sure. Much obliged!


----------



## Vaneyes

...honk your love...


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Sure. Bend over!


----------



## Klassik

Cream of Scheet?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Cream of Scheet?


Can't be beet!!


----------



## Klassik

Cream of Beethoven?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

rutabaga rutabaga rutabaga


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Cream of Beethoven?


Tuna smell evaporated.


----------



## hpowders

Hickory dickory dock


----------



## hpowders

Wearing sweaty sock


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Smell over powering


----------



## Klassik

D!ck like hickory


----------



## hpowders

Making me sickery.


----------



## Klassik

Woody is goody!


----------



## TxllxT

heart beeting Beethoven


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Run like Hell!


----------



## Klassik

Barney Rubble's car


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is it Green.....................................


----------



## Klassik

Yaba daba doooo!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it Green.....................................


Mine's flesh colored


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it Green.....................................


Yours is green?


----------



## hpowders

Mr. Johnson, green?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it Green.....................................


See a dermatologist!!!


----------



## hpowders

That's a turnoff!!


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it Green.....................................


Jolly Green Giant! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Cream of Scheet?


Can't find this.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Cream of Scheet?


Campbells or Heinz?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Jolly Green Giant! :lol:


Post a pic!!!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Cream of Beethoven?


Hardly any left!!!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Hickory dickory dock


Using another sock


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Yours is green?


Call me Shrek


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Woody is goody!


too damn moody


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

mouldy and moody


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> after mile, trudging


Urine stains smudging?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Wet dream pie! :lol:


sounds great....sigh!!


----------



## hpowders

Svelte Silhouette said:


> Avast you swabs


living like slobs!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> eating butter beans;


baked bean sheens


----------



## hpowders

cwarchc said:


> sob, sob, sob......................


onion corn cob?


----------



## hpowders

Burroughs said:


> Meanwhile Wagner had...


many pseudo-intellectual forums


----------



## hpowders

Hausmusik said:


> than the light


of the Lord


----------



## hpowders

BlazeGlory said:


> though his actions


caused her attractions


----------



## hpowders

I give dollar


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I give dollar


for all Mahler


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> prune isn't really


much too mealy


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> calling all vegetables


please report immediately!!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> write a cantata


inspired by regatta


----------



## Phil loves classical

STI thread closed!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Many deletions required


----------



## Phil loves classical

speech freedom prohibited


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

oneway of looking


----------



## Phil loves classical

that's too bad...


----------



## Bettina

Phil loves classical said:


> STI thread closed!


Yes, I know...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Many posts gone


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

pu$$y seems intact


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> pu$$y seem intact


Not for long...


----------



## ST4

Bettina said:


> Not for long...


Precious Thread Closed


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tourettes in fingers...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Freud slides in


----------



## hpowders

big couch needed!!!


----------



## hpowders

auditioning other forums


----------



## hpowders

ST4 said:


> Precious Thread Closed


regular forum, posting?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Many posts gone


Maybe on Cloud?


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Freud slides in


How you mean?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> pu$$y seems intact


My dog's asleep.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Yaba daba doooo!


happiness becomes tears.....


----------



## hpowders

voyeurs committing suicide


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> How you mean?


Open to interpretation


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Open to interpretation


Careful....may close!!!!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> voyeurs committing suicide


Lurkers at-a loss!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> *close*!!!!


But no cigar...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Because cigar stinky.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Fast and bulbous.


----------



## hpowders

Closed for refurbishing.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Closed for refurbishing.


Watch for re-opening.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Watch for re-opening.


Cleaner than ever!!


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> But no cigar...


Cigars on re-opening.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Chips with everything.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Whale-burger please.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Chips with everything.


Goodbye, Mr. Chips!!! :wave:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Augmented pants diminished


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Many deletions required


Deletion machine overload?


----------



## hpowders

A tough day!


----------



## hpowders

Hopefully opening again.....


----------



## hpowders

Me need drink. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## hpowders

Feel better now! :clap:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Drink, social I


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Deletion machine overload?


Many posts dissolved.


----------



## hpowders

Me drink again!


----------



## hpowders

AHHHH!!! Very fine!!!


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Chips with everything.


Sour: grapes; cream?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Posts Spontaneously Combusted (PSC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

India Pale Ale :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

What happens next????


----------



## hpowders

with no STI


----------



## hpowders

hpowders could die!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You gotta think!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Talk Nonsense Instead


----------



## hpowders

STI withdrawal!! Nausea!!!


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You gotta think!


not my strength!!!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Talk Nonsense Instead


Tally me banana?


----------



## hpowders

More Jack Daniels!!!


----------



## hpowders

Feelin' no pain....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yoga boga doga


----------



## hpowders

hallucinating....posting STI..... :cheers:


----------



## Guest

The razor worked.


----------



## hpowders

Muß es STI?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> hallucinating....posting STI..... :cheers:


Me so happy.....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Me so happy.....


Bourbon:: HELP ME!!!! :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Partch vs Partch


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TRump TrUmp TruMp


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dthmtl vs. blckmtl :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

123456 vs. 789101112


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

12 Tone competition


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

eat an apple...


----------



## clavichorder

to pixellate urine


----------



## hpowders

trying keeping busy


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> trying keeping busy


coring a apple


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> coring a apple


filling sweat sock


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A post a................................


----------



## hpowders

day....doctor away


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> filling sweat sock


giving Waldstein orders


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> giving Waldstein orders


writing my memoirs


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Waldstein giving orders?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> writing my memoirs


two pages worth


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Waldstein giving orders?


Waldstein receiving orders


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> two pages worth


making banana pancakes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Beethoven orders Waldstein


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> making banana pancakes


ANYTHING to forget!!!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Beethoven orders Waldstein


Not any more!!!


----------



## hpowders

Puleeze open STI!!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> ANYTHING to forget!!!


Add green rosetta


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Add green rosetta


rosetta make stoned


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just a little.................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Make _pancakes better_


----------



## hpowders

Injecting air...carotid!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just a little  ...........................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Green rosette makes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

a pancake better


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Candle powered record


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Funny quote reply


----------



## hpowders

Jemima knows best


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

AHA! Zappa freak...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Electric Aunt Jemima


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How you guess?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

makes MUFFIN better


----------



## hpowders

Amazon = BIS...QUICK!!!!!


----------



## hpowders

I go drink....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I go smoke....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I already didi...


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I go smoke....


Save me seeds


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Opus *61* (*18,061)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Swedish telephoneseller terror


----------



## hpowders

Somebody cheated here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

wantdoyamean howdidthey cheatsomuch


----------



## ST4

Now that STI doesn't exist anymore, it's a sign that we should be turning these ideas into real threads now :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Or Just talknonsense


----------



## hpowders

Why I better?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Why I better?


More innovative ideas?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> More innovative ideas?


Number of likes?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Number of likes?


Pithier than average?


----------



## hpowders

Why? Why? Why?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pith is good........................


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Pith is good........................


Nice and orange.....


----------



## hpowders

I talk now


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I talk now


three word intervals!!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> three word intervals!!


I'm now scared


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Such is life .......


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I'm now scared


this is permanent!!!


----------



## hpowders

This be life???


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> This be life???


Give me death!!!!! :scold:


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Give me death!!!!! :scold:


No. Not really!!!


----------



## hpowders

Where have all


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Where have all


the flowers gone? :guitar:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the ......... gone


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Party's Over


----------



## Phil loves classical

STI vs. TWS.....


----------



## TxllxT

Fly killing job


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Go fishing tonight


----------



## hpowders

Me, no depression!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Me, no depression!


Why? Why? Why?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Why? Why? Why?


Me want conform!!!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Me want conform!!!
> 
> Why me happy????


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me want conform!!!
> 
> Why me happy????
> 
> 
> 
> Am I sick?????
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

Classical music = pleasure


----------



## hpowders

many listeners unhappy?


----------



## hpowders

Why? Why? Why?


----------



## hpowders

practice "hpowders withdrawal"


----------



## hpowders

Asleep with 18,061!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Asleep with 18,061!


Beethoven whispered, "Op. 61!!!"


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Beethoven whispered, "Op. 61!!!"


"My Violin Concerto!"


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> "My Violin Concerto!"


"Go no further!!"


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> "Go no further!!"


In the dream,


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> In the dream,


his ghostly notebook


----------



## hpowders

"18,061!! No further!!!!"


----------



## hpowders

Woke up happy!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Stream of consciousness.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Stream of consciousness.


Actvity Stream Rendevous


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Actvity Stream Rendevous


Happy ex-posters


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Happy ex-posters


Free at last!!!


----------



## hpowders

activity stream, swimming....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> activity stream swimming


post count, trimming....


----------



## hpowders

TC motivation, dimming....


----------



## hpowders

TC friendships, slimming....


----------



## hpowders

TC behavior, primming....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

For for Cage.......................


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Stream of consciousness.


Stream.....never mind!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Stream.....never mind!!


Uh-oh, be careful!! :scold:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Uh-oh, be careful!! :scold:


I B sanctioned!!! :scold:


----------



## hpowders

Where we go?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Where we go?


Orphans in storm.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> Where we go?


Is Godot coming?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Where we go?


SOMEWHERE!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> SOMEWHERE!!!


(it was about three o'clock in the afternoon when little
Howard Kaplan was sitting on his porch )

"Toto Toto Toto"


----------



## Dr Johnson

Rosencrantz and Guildenstern...


----------



## TxllxT

Passchendaele's shell-shocking dirtiness


----------



## Pat Fairlea

TxllxT said:


> Passchendaele's shell-shocking dirtiness


Shames Homo 'sapiens'


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Stupid Thread Ideas


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

4'33" by Andre_Rieu

(his best performance ever)


----------



## hpowders

Me had exorcism


----------



## hpowders

evil mind removed


----------



## hpowders

pastoral powders posting


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Far too soft more bloody words


----------



## hpowders

Me spread peace....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Me spread peace....


what rhymes with ................


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Fourth Symphony


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Brahms Fourth Symphony


1885: 18,085 posts.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> 1885: 18,085 posts.


Out of respect..... :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Out of Africa bloody more words


----------



## TxllxT

Prince Philip's bowler-hat


----------



## Dr Johnson

flew off his


----------



## hpowders

privates, embarrassing him;


----------



## TxllxT

.......Is she amused?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> privates, embarrassing him;


a royal screw,


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> a royal screw,


so to speak.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tears before bedtime


----------



## hpowders

My doctor's prescription:


----------



## hpowders

Take tears, bedtime....


----------



## hpowders

.....for two weeks.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> .....for two weeks.


Cash, check, Bitcoin?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Cash, check, Bitcoin?


Pay Juliá, Raúl.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Pay Juliá, Raúl.


If tears, ineffective.....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> If tears, ineffective.....


Call for ultrasound.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Call for ultrasound.


Juliá will arrange.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Juliá will arrange.


Obamacare will cover.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Obamacare will cover.


Tears aren't working?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Tears aren't working?


Try My Pillow


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Try My Pillow


Cash, check, bitcoin?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Cash, check, bitcoin?


Pay Minnesota Mike.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Pay Minnesota Mike.


Mention code 6zn2M9IlPqdK?7Ü96éTCPOSTER


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Mention code 6zn2M9IlPqdK?7Ü96éTCPOSTER


for free shipping.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> for free shipping.


to wrong address


----------



## hpowders

Four-score and seven....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Four-score and seven....


posts ago, hpowders,


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> posts ago, hpowders,


conceived in pithiness,


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> conceived in pithiness,


lost his home.....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> lost his home


....looking for another.....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> ....looking for another.


....where rules unsmother.....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> ....where rules unsmother


....where never's heard....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> where never's heard....


....a discouraging word.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> ....a discouraging word.


A place where


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> A place where


skies are not


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> skies are not


cloudy all day....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> cloudy all day....


Where, where can


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Where, where can


I go? Where


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I go? Where


the deer and


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> the deer and


the antelope play.....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> the antelope play.....


....where never is


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> ....where never is


heard, a discouraging


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> heard, a discouraging


word, and the


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> word, and the


skies are not


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> skies are not


cloudy all day.....


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> cloudy all day.....


yodel ayee heee..... :guitar:


----------



## Vaneyes

tumbling, tumbling, tumbleweed,


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> tumbling, tumbling, tumbleweed,


Is your avatar


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Is your avatar


vetted and licensed????


----------



## Vaneyes

cause for concern


----------



## hpowders

Sound of machinery


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Sound of machinery


TC banning machine


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> TC banning machine


Needs tuna oil


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Needs tuna oil


Sounds better now!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

(TCBM) can of worms


----------



## hpowders

Hard Day's Night.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Hard Day's Night.


Posting like dog.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Posting like dog./QUO
> 
> I feel alright....


----------



## Vaneyes

Bounty hunter Dog


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Or Zombie Wolf up on the roof


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> tumbling, tumbling, tumbleweed,


Copyrited!!! Licensed permission????


----------



## ArtMusic

Pure and simple.


----------



## hpowders

ArtMusic said:


> Pure and simple.


Appalachian Spring, Copland?


----------



## hpowders

All avatars, lawsuits!!!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> All avatars, lawsuits!!!


Legal proof needed!!!


----------



## hpowders

Bring an attorney


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Bring an attorney


when future posting.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

would this pass?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 96466
> 
> would this pass?


Best Jay Leno!!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Best Jay Leno!!


Any licensing problems?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Any licensing problems?


As yet unknown (trade mark pending)


----------



## hpowders

The hills are


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> The hills are


alive with the


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> alive with the


sound of machinery.......


----------



## hpowders

Anyone know where


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Anyone know where


I can buy


----------



## hpowders

tuna fish candles?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> tuna fish candles?


I've been socking


----------



## hpowders

away the money. :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Try John West (for the canned version)


----------



## ArtMusic

Statistically proven fact.


----------



## hpowders

Cage pulverizes Wagner.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Try John West (for the canned version)


Sampling Wild West.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Sampling Wild West.


Bettina could guide.


----------



## hpowders

South to Tijuana.


----------



## hpowders

Change name to Betiña.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Herb Alpert presents


----------



## hpowders

Tijuana brass balls


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> Tijuana brass balls


when jangled together....


----------



## hpowders

tuna fish mouthpiece


----------



## hpowders

An Alpert Symphony


----------



## Dr Johnson

Boom! boom! But...


----------



## hpowders

Boom Boom Room,


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Boom Boom Room,


closed for renovations.


----------



## hpowders

ArtMusic said:


> Statistically proven fact.


Do Tell, Guillaume.


----------



## hpowders

For behaving badly


----------



## hpowders

You will be


----------



## hpowders

an infraction of


----------



## hpowders

your former self!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Herb liked Cream


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

trombones and creamcheese


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

anyone for Beethoven


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> anyone for Beethoven


in doing what?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> in doing what?


Brave man Gunga-din


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Was STI Contagious ?


----------



## hpowders

eddierukiddingvarese said:


> brave man gunga-din


i must live!!!! :clap:


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was STI Contagious ?


More like "infectious".


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> More like "infectious".


Plenty of lurkers.


----------



## Phil loves classical

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was STI Contagious ?


Post-STI Depression


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

has set in .


----------



## Capeditiea

i've no idea


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

about anything, nothing?


----------



## Capeditiea

But then there


----------



## laurie

... was a scream ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

that froze hell


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

en and back .


----------



## Capeditiea

but then Klassik


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

helped by Bettina


----------



## Capeditiea

took a stroll


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

walking the dog


----------



## Capeditiea

Suddenly cthulhu appeared,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

on a ekyD .


----------



## Capeditiea

and performed a


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cantata on a .


----------



## Capeditiea

Frank Zappa Musical


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Flo & Eddie .


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Flo & Eddie .


played the harp


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Happy Together simultaneously


----------



## laurie

Capeditiea said:


> played the harp


.... with some angels ...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Punky Meadows was


----------



## Capeditiea

headbanging to Vivaldi


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

while composing a


----------



## Capeditiea

Shark Infested Symphony.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Mudshark Tango


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Mudshark Tango


featuring Renee Flemming


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> featuring Renee Flemming


on the bed .


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> on the bed .


playing the harpoon.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> playing the harpoon.


With Led Zepplin


----------



## Capeditiea

Their ears died...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and were fried  .


----------



## Capeditiea

then eaten by


----------



## Norman Gunston

Keith Moon's Moon


----------



## ldiat

and laurel yanny


----------



## Norman Gunston

in a green .


----------



## Capeditiea

bus full of


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hippies on grass


----------



## Capeditiea

who happen to...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

have a happening


----------



## Capeditiea

with giant cats


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

who were cool .


----------



## Capeditiea

suddenly ice cream


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and you scream .


----------



## Capeditiea

"i WANT MORE!"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

More more more .


----------



## Capeditiea

Then Janis Joplin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

came a hopping .


----------



## Capeditiea

with a rabbit.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

who liked Tuna .


----------



## Capeditiea

they transformed into


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

a doglike creature


----------



## Capeditiea

with ear banjos


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and Jolly Roger


----------



## Capeditiea

decided to play


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pin the Pugg .


----------



## Capeditiea

on the donkey


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which Roger Rode


----------



## Capeditiea

started joyously singing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ave Maria in .


----------



## Capeditiea

F Sharp major


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

whale sonar sounds


----------



## Capeditiea

I got lost


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In Amsterdam Canal


----------



## Capeditiea

trying to find


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dutch Roger RamJet


----------



## Capeditiea

but failed although


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

too much grass .


----------



## Capeditiea

entering into their


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Aural canals binaurally


----------



## Capeditiea

caused confusion in


----------



## Norman Gunston

The Hague over .


----------



## Capeditiea

some cannabis field


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

marshal who was


----------



## Capeditiea

playing the triangle


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Atonal polka style


----------



## Capeditiea

when a walrus


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Played Yellow Snow


----------



## Capeditiea

and yellow shark


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with custard and


----------



## Capeditiea

Sgt. Peppers provacatively


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Raised Paul from


----------



## Capeditiea

the dead and


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

sent him to .


----------



## Capeditiea

Capeditiea's place which


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in another Dimension


----------



## Capeditiea

Cats own humans


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and dogs are .


----------



## Capeditiea

on the internet


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with Bach and .


----------



## Capeditiea

Wyschnegradsky typing effectively


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

until carpel tunnel


----------



## Capeditiea

caused them to


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

have multiple personalities


----------



## Capeditiea

which scared certain


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

composers of tonal


----------



## Dr Johnson

music, but not


----------



## Guest

those with big ......


----------



## Dr Johnson

bagpipes. Nonetheless they


----------



## Norman Gunston

Blew their Nose .


----------



## Capeditiea

while watching some


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Renee Fleming Opera


----------



## Capeditiea

blood came out


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

of an Alien .


----------



## Dr Johnson

Meanwhile back at


----------



## Guest

the back room ....


----------



## Dr Johnson

back came the .


----------



## Norman Gunston

the Mod Sqad .


----------



## Guest

to back up .......


----------



## Capeditiea

The Backstreet Boys


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in the backyard


----------



## Capeditiea

on the back


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

of the hack .


----------



## Capeditiea

then zoomed off


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

to Holland and .


----------



## Capeditiea

started yodelling to


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the sound of .


----------



## Capeditiea

Car alarms that


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

caused a lot .


----------



## Capeditiea

commotion toward various


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

happening and other


----------



## Dr Johnson

vague things that


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

had previously happened


----------



## Dr Johnson

but in different


----------



## Capeditiea

is this dejavu?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Or some kind .


----------



## laurie

of highly contagious


----------



## Dr Johnson

group hallucination which


----------



## laurie

is worse than


......


----------



## Dr Johnson

a dose of


----------



## laurie

old fashioned justice


----------



## Dr Johnson

or ergot from


----------



## laurie

fungus growing under


----------



## Dr Johnson

the fingernails of


----------



## laurie

a back scratching


----------



## Dr Johnson

demented baker who


----------



## laurie

made pies from

....


----------



## Dr Johnson

the remains of


----------



## laurie

what he found

.....


----------



## Dr Johnson

after the flood


----------



## laurie

raised the coffins


----------



## laurie

damn, that's scary

....


----------



## Norman Gunston

eeew the smells .


----------



## Norman Gunston

The following errors occurred with your submission
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 29 seconds.
This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.


----------



## Capeditiea

permiated the air...


----------



## Dr Johnson

like a cloud


----------



## Capeditiea

of doom erupting


----------



## Dr Johnson

from Hades itself.


----------



## Capeditiea

When Cerebus decided


----------



## Dr Johnson

it was time


----------



## Capeditiea

to play fetch


----------



## Merl

With a CD 
.................................


----------



## Dr Johnson

of bagpipe music


----------



## Merl

performed by the......................


----------



## laurie

men wearing kilts

.......


----------



## Guest

but in a ..........


----------



## laurie

fetching summer floral


----------



## Capeditiea

guns and roses


----------



## Josquin13

************Post deleted************


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

from the server .


----------



## Capeditiea

the rambunctious ducks


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

who liked to .


----------



## Capeditiea

play 4:33 perfectly


----------



## Norman Gunston

in the round .


----------



## laurie

In the beginning ...


----------



## Capeditiea

they were prepared


----------



## Norman Gunston

For Stormy weather


----------



## Capeditiea

when a tornado


----------



## laurie

dropped a house


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Swept through Purgatory


----------



## Capeditiea

then demolished a


----------



## Norman Gunston

Atonal Polka Opera


----------



## Capeditiea

staring Renee Flemming


----------



## Dr Johnson

and Bela Lugosi


----------



## laurie

reprising his role


----------



## Dr Johnson

as Charlie Chaplin


----------



## laurie

in the heartwarming


----------



## Dr Johnson

and fun filled


----------



## laurie

silent chick flick


----------



## Dr Johnson

Renée Fleming's Diary.


----------



## Merl

A Venezuelan goatherder


----------



## Norman Gunston

as Boris Karloff 

(related to my wife  real name William Pratt )


----------



## laurie

makes no sense.

.......


----------



## Norman Gunston

does it ever .


----------



## laurie

no, hardly ever


----------



## Dr Johnson

But sometimes it


----------



## Norman Gunston

appears and disappears


----------



## laurie

without a warning


----------



## Dr Johnson

just like a


----------



## laurie

nasty case of

........


----------



## Dr Johnson

dark brown phlegm


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A worthy metaphor


----------



## laurie

is brown phlegm?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Questions, questions, questions


----------



## laurie

too many questions


----------



## Norman Gunston

Febuary, march, July


----------



## Dr Johnson

flooding through the


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

thoughts of billy


----------



## Dr Johnson

a concerned young


----------



## Capeditiea

lad aged 80


----------



## laurie

who still lives


----------



## Capeditiea

with 60 cats


----------



## Pat Fairlea

and a warthog

..................................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

had twenty beers


----------



## laurie

who, the warthog?


----------



## laurie

Careful - a grimalkin


----------



## Dr Johnson

is on the


----------



## laurie

moonlit front lawn


----------



## Capeditiea

which has three


----------



## Dr Johnson

nymphs dancing in


----------



## laurie

disguise as blind


----------



## Dr Johnson

double glazing salesmen


----------



## laurie

Witches! It's witches!


----------



## Ingélou

*Cackly Wackly Wart!!!*


----------



## laurie

You scared me!

.......


----------



## Norman Gunston

so next I.


----------



## laurie

saw a chicken 

.......


----------



## laurie

crossing the road.

......


----------



## laurie

I asked, why?


.......


----------



## laurie

She said, don't

......


----------



## laurie

question my motives!


----------



## laurie

Carry on, chicken .....


----------



## Capeditiea

:O laurie got hyper


----------



## Guest

eating drugged chicken


----------



## Capeditiea

which was expired


----------



## Dr Johnson

many years before


----------



## Capeditiea

which ended up


----------



## Dr Johnson

on a forum


----------



## Norman Gunston

just watching Opera .


----------



## Dr Johnson

And wrangling about


----------



## Guest

the size of ........


----------



## Ingélou

Maria Callas's charisma.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Elsewhere, someone was


----------



## laurie

waking up, and

........


----------



## Ingélou

feeling excited, because


----------



## laurie

she remembered that


----------



## Dr Johnson

a leprechaun had


----------



## laurie

brought Lucky Charms


----------



## Ingélou

to ensure that
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurie

a unicorn would


----------



## Guest

not attempt to ...


----------



## laurie

eat drugged chicken.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Meanwhile in Narnia,


----------



## laurie

Aslan announced that


----------



## Guest

he was transgender


----------



## Dr Johnson

drugged chicken eater


----------



## laurie

in the wardrobe


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

made out of .


----------



## Capeditiea

fluffy chicken feathers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and Muffin mixture


----------



## Room2201974

baked on pizza.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with an icing .


----------



## Capeditiea

of chocolate goodness


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

from an annoitment


----------



## Capeditiea

of preperation H.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

World Domination beckoned


----------



## Dr Johnson

but the ointment


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

was worse than .


----------



## Dr Johnson

a rubber shirt


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

or Punky's Whips


----------



## Capeditiea

Fred the dog...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in State detention


----------



## Capeditiea

where they dwell


----------



## laurie

',,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Capeditiea

Laurie was silent.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

State of disbelief


----------



## Capeditiea

finding out what


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

State he was .


----------



## Capeditiea

Laurie is female...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Stated Capeditiea correctly


----------



## Capeditiea

Zappa walks in


----------



## laurie

so Laurie leaves


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tink Walks Amok


----------



## Capeditiea

Capeditiea yells out...


----------



## laurie

*Don't eat that!*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

huskie yellow snow


----------



## Capeditiea

'twas too late


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

for the meek


----------



## Capeditiea

to inherit the


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

State of nothingness


----------



## Capeditiea

which Capeditiea lives...


----------



## Dr Johnson

in, but someone


----------



## laurie

else could always


----------



## Dr Johnson

trudge across the


----------



## laurie

cold Sibelian landscape


----------



## Capeditiea

quicksand infested dessert


----------



## Dr Johnson

Or neither, but


----------



## Capeditiea

it was time,


----------



## laurie

for more cake.

......


----------



## Capeditiea

but Dr. Johnson


----------



## laurie

is not really

....


----------



## Capeditiea

ready for cake,


----------



## Dr Johnson

Yes, he is!


----------



## Capeditiea

he then devoured


----------



## Norman Gunston

several large encrusted


----------



## Capeditiea

slices of pie


----------



## Norman Gunston

made from various


----------



## Capeditiea

leaves of trees


----------



## Norman Gunston

and not books


----------



## Capeditiea

But then the


----------



## Dr Johnson

whole fantasy collapsed


----------



## Capeditiea

which suprized Capeditiea


----------



## Dr Johnson

and everyone else


----------



## laurie

Nothing surprises me


----------



## Guest

as much as .


----------



## Dr Johnson

a partridge in


----------



## laurie

the beef stew

.......


----------



## Guest

with only the .


----------



## laurie

faintest whiff of


----------



## Guest

something not quite


----------



## Dr Johnson

associated with bondage


----------



## Guest

- Lovecraft's lost novel.


----------



## Dr Johnson

which was about


----------



## laurie

how it feels

......


----------



## Dr Johnson

to be a


----------



## Guest

daring explorer of


----------



## laurie

the TC Sewer

.......


----------



## Dr Johnson

where, it seems,


----------



## laurie

biting my tongue

......


----------



## Dr Johnson

holding one's breath


----------



## Guest

and moisturising one's


----------



## laurie

dry funny bone
.......


----------



## Guest

in case there .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

is an outbreak


----------



## Guest

of fungal exudate


----------



## Room2201974

and drugged poultry


----------



## laurie

like, so grody
......


----------



## Capeditiea

worm infested sandwiches.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with a spoon


----------



## Capeditiea

which accidently summoned


----------



## Room2201974

the ghostly appearance


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

of an apparition


----------



## Capeditiea

aptly named Bob.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bob was a


----------



## Capeditiea

master cattle prodder


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with years of


----------



## Room2201974

a flat tinnitus


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

who could hear


----------



## Capeditiea

Aliens speak boisterously


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in many many


----------



## Capeditiea

languages, which Bob


----------



## Room2201974

could decipher into


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Binary code automatically


----------



## Room2201974

while juggling tuna.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and Chinese trademarks


----------



## Capeditiea

But One day,


----------



## Room2201974

while mainlining chickens


----------



## Capeditiea

Bob came upon


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

a game of


----------



## Room2201974

frequency hopping penguins


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

but got CDMA


----------



## Guest

so Bob decided .


----------



## Capeditiea

it was a


----------



## Guest

fine time to .


----------



## Dr Johnson

dance the tango


----------



## Norman Gunston

in 7/8 time


----------



## Guest

dressed only in


----------



## Capeditiea

pink polka dots


----------



## Guest

like dwarf planets


----------



## Capeditiea

then accidently exploded


----------



## Norman Gunston

Atonal Notes sporadically


----------



## Guest

kissing the threshold


----------



## Capeditiea

of a castle


----------



## Guest

composing and decomposing


----------



## Dr Johnson

in and out,


----------



## Room2201974

above and beyond


----------



## Guest

up and under .


----------



## Dr Johnson

as Eddie Waring


----------



## Guest

stalked Hull KR .


----------



## Dr Johnson

like one of


----------



## Capeditiea

Jackie Chan's films


----------



## Room2201974

scored by Shostakovich


----------



## Dr Johnson

whose goals this


----------



## Room2201974

soccer playoff season


----------



## laurie

include shaving his


----------



## Room2201974

Vegas point spread


----------



## Capeditiea

12 tone program


----------



## Room2201974

rehabbing drugged chickens


----------



## Capeditiea

with seven layers


----------



## Dr Johnson

and seven veils


----------



## Capeditiea

during the summer


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

its a Bummer


----------



## Room2201974

starring Christopher Plummer


----------



## laurie

Pirate rum runner


----------



## Norman Gunston

from the planet


----------



## Room2201974

Oh Dammit Janet.


----------



## laurie

like Tupelo Honey


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

only more funny


----------



## Dr Johnson

if possible. Meanwhile


----------



## laurie

my knees hurt.

........


----------



## Guest

Perhaps I shouldn't


----------



## Dr Johnson

mention this, but


----------



## Capeditiea

i ate something


----------



## Dr Johnson

that made me


----------



## Capeditiea

turn into a


----------



## Dr Johnson

bat. But whoever


----------



## Capeditiea

touched me, will


----------



## Room2201974

contract a polyphonic


----------



## Capeditiea

case of symphonies


----------



## Dr Johnson

or nympho sneeze


----------



## Capeditiea

either way it


----------



## Dr Johnson

bounced out of


----------



## Capeditiea

control causing various


----------



## Dr Johnson

mutations in the


----------



## Capeditiea

solar plexus, forming


----------



## Dr Johnson

a sound like


----------



## Capeditiea

gorienjdhdiiididdhddeiiid, and such


----------



## Dr Johnson

a huge crowd


----------



## Capeditiea

formed, thanks to


----------



## laurie

FREE DONUTS sign


----------



## Capeditiea

the donuts contained


----------



## laurie

bacon & voodoo .......


----------



## Room2201974

a Haitian recipe


----------



## Capeditiea

"Breakfast of Champions"


----------



## laurie

in Portland, Oregon


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

secret herbs were


----------



## Guest

smoked by shamen


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in an Ice


----------



## Room2201974

Bucket Challenge to


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bring down the


----------



## Room2201974

flux capacitor to


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

433 Degrees C


----------



## Room2201974

melting space time


----------



## Capeditiea

which then caused


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A renee fleming


----------



## Ziggabea

got fired quick


----------



## Capeditiea

Which one? asked


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

from the White


----------



## Capeditiea

Horse Comic Section


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with a face


----------



## Capeditiea

of Renee Flemming


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

they checked again


----------



## Dr Johnson

but it was


----------



## Capeditiea

it was really


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

to be sure


----------



## Dr Johnson

that nobody else


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

had thought to


----------



## Dr Johnson

do the thing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

that's was obvious


----------



## Dr Johnson

to everyone except


----------



## Capeditiea

those who obviously


----------



## Dr Johnson

found it unobvious,


----------



## Capeditiea

We then return


----------



## St Matthew

to my trailer ,


----------



## Norman Gunston

and to hear


----------



## Room2201974

"Walk Away Renee"


----------



## Dr Johnson

sung beautifully by


----------



## Room2201974

Schoenberg's hair stylist


----------



## Guest

who has enormous


----------



## Dr Johnson

difficulty finding the


----------



## Capeditiea

correct clipping utensils


----------



## Guest

required to fully


----------



## Room2201974

dodecaphize a scalp.


----------



## Guest

The singing was


----------



## laurie

Barbershop Quartet style


----------



## Room2201974

yet beautifully atonal


----------



## Capeditiea

the funny thing


----------



## Merl

about Schoenberg's hairstylist.............................


----------



## Dr Johnson

is that it


----------



## Capeditiea

is a cat


----------



## Dr Johnson

in a hat


----------



## laurie

how about that!


----------



## Dr Johnson

How, indeed, about


----------



## laurie

that other thing?


----------



## Merl

Schoenberg's cat was


----------



## Room2201974

a serial killer


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Fluffier than Schrodinger's


----------



## laurie

dead or alive? .....


----------



## Guest

like a record ......


----------



## Capeditiea

breaking record for


----------



## laurie

right round baby


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

make me spin


----------



## Room2201974

like Leslie speakers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with Wah Wah


----------



## Room2201974

and distortion pedals


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jimi was pleased


----------



## Room2201974

Owsley's package arrived


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Containing all he


----------



## Capeditiea

had on the


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

lawn of the


----------



## Capeditiea

White House, pleased


----------



## Dr Johnson

to see everyone


----------



## laurie

rolling Easter eggs


----------



## Dr Johnson

across Pennsylvania Avenue


----------



## laurie

with silver spoons


----------



## Dr Johnson

stuck in their


----------



## Capeditiea

rather than saying....


----------



## Norman Gunston

what are they


----------



## Capeditiea

i cannot say...


----------



## Norman Gunston

doesn't anyone know?


----------



## Capeditiea

i'm not sure


----------



## Room2201974

However, they look


----------



## Capeditiea

quite astonished by


----------



## Dr Johnson

The White Rabbit


----------



## Capeditiea

in a dress


----------



## Room2201974

named Elwood Dowd


----------



## Capeditiea

everyone was enamoured


----------



## Room2201974

with his armoire


----------



## Dr Johnson

and the length


----------



## Guest

he'd go to ............


----------



## Room2201974

exactly 4.33 inches


----------



## Merl

of knotty gristle.........................


----------



## Room2201974

sauteed in butter


----------



## Dr Johnson

and served with


----------



## Capeditiea

highly buttered popcorn


----------



## Dr Johnson

Nonetheless the dromedaries


----------



## laurie

~ watchout! They spit! ~


----------



## Capeditiea

everyone runs frantically


----------



## Room2201974

avoiding Renee Phlegming


----------



## Capeditiea

but then a


----------



## Dr Johnson

sudden semitone shift


----------



## Room2201974

modulating into the


----------



## Guest

buzzy buzzy bees


----------



## Norman Gunston

played by Moog


----------



## Guest

in his swimwear


----------



## Norman Gunston

the pitch got


----------



## Capeditiea

wet, and certain


----------



## Room2201974

leaks developed in


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Certain unmentionable places


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

too late said


----------



## Room2201974

and acted upon...


----------



## Capeditiea

the fact of...


----------



## Norman Gunston

The fact facts


----------



## Dr Johnson

whatever they are


----------



## Room2201974

are not important


----------



## Capeditiea

however what is


----------



## Guest

important to know


----------



## Capeditiea

is don't eat


----------



## Pat Fairlea

and sing simultaneously


----------



## Guest

unless you enjoy


----------



## Capeditiea

choking on your


----------



## Guest

own foolish little


----------



## Dr Johnson

meatballs in gravy


----------



## Guest

. The first thing


----------



## laurie

to do when 

........


----------



## Dr Johnson

faced with this


----------



## Guest

is to create ......


----------



## Dr Johnson

some sort of


----------



## laurie

foolproof emergency plan


----------



## Capeditiea

which clearly entails


----------



## Guest

Morse code and ...


----------



## laurie

the Heimlich maneuver


----------



## Capeditiea

which not many


----------



## laurie

people really enjoy


----------



## Room2201974

except choking decoders


----------



## Capeditiea

and frollicing eagles


----------



## Room2201974

eating semolina pilchards


----------



## Capeditiea

Then Killer Bees


----------



## laurie

better than salmonella


----------



## Capeditiea

got very confused


----------



## Guest

about whether to


----------



## Capeditiea

eat or run


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

or have fun


----------



## laurie

under the sun

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Capeditiea

wearing a ton


----------



## Room2201974

of aleatoric confusion


----------



## Capeditiea

which by chance


----------



## Room2201974

a mere happenstance


----------



## laurie

do the happydance!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Elsewhere the penguins


----------



## Norman Gunston

were on the


----------



## Room2201974

brown Woodstock acid


----------



## Capeditiea

with violin spiders


----------



## Room2201974

soloing on 4'33"


----------



## Guest

and swimming with


----------



## Capeditiea

a few Kangaroo.


----------



## Guest

Their pouches laden


----------



## Dr Johnson

with strange substances


----------



## Capeditiea

like fake potions


----------



## Room2201974

and Aztec notions


----------



## Capeditiea

allowing the kangaroo


----------



## Guest

to kiss penguins


----------



## Dr Johnson

so to speak


----------



## Guest

in a manner ......


----------



## Dr Johnson

which defies belief


----------



## Guest

for all those ...........


----------



## Dr Johnson

who find these


----------



## Guest

portmanteau hybrid terms


----------



## Capeditiea

quite addicting therefore


----------



## Dr Johnson

when normal cheese


----------



## laurie

crosses the line ......


----------



## Dr Johnson

it's time to


----------



## Room2201974

assume musical greatness


----------



## Capeditiea

in A Major


----------



## Room2201974

hurricane eye wall


----------



## laurie

hang on, Dorothy!


----------



## Room2201974

and Toto too







...


----------



## laurie

because we're not


----------



## Merl

the only ones.....................


----------



## Capeditiea

around these parts


----------



## Guest

to end up ...........


----------



## Norman Gunston

out the back


----------



## Room2201974

....on the lamb


----------



## Capeditiea

but a T-Rex


----------



## laurie

has tiny arms .......


----------



## Dr Johnson

nonetheless Marc Bolan


----------



## Guest

liked the Mini ........


----------



## Dr Johnson

but not the


----------



## Guest

local flora which


----------



## Dr Johnson

was distinctly unfriendly


----------



## Guest

especially the large


----------



## Room2201974

Venus Flytrap cellos


----------



## Guest

whose ability to


----------



## Room2201974

play 4'33" aloud


----------



## Dr Johnson

caused Gloria Jones


----------



## Capeditiea

and Gloria Coates


----------



## Guest

to compose Transitions


----------



## Capeditiea

in a park .


----------



## Guest

The next day, .....


----------



## laurie

under sunny skies,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

behind the wall


----------



## Capeditiea

a dragon appears


----------



## laurie

wearing oven mitts


----------



## Capeditiea

to bake a


----------



## laurie

tasty T-Rex meatloaf


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with a file


----------



## Capeditiea

inside a jailhouse


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rocking horse poo


----------



## Capeditiea

we become confused


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and confined also


----------



## laurie

Let me introduce


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ride a White


----------



## laurie

Swan like the


......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rolan Bolan did


----------



## Capeditiea

back in the


----------



## Dr Johnson

swamps of Louisiana


----------



## Guest

with dancing alligators


----------



## Capeditiea

and mutated mosquitoes


----------



## Room2201974

playing Zydeco music


----------



## Guest

. It sure sounds ........


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

fun but dangerous


----------



## Guest

and ever so ..............


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

magical an adventure


----------



## Room2201974

playing Cageun music


----------



## Guest

but impaled on ......


----------



## Capeditiea

wooden chair arms


----------



## Dr Johnson

and nails of


----------



## Capeditiea

overlords of Canada


----------



## Dr Johnson

rather than ice


----------



## Capeditiea

cream sandwiches on


----------



## Dr Johnson

rye. But elsewhere


----------



## Capeditiea

seven little dwarfs


----------



## Room2201974

crashed Bilbo's party


----------



## Capeditiea

laughing loudly and


----------



## laurie

throwing things at


----------



## Capeditiea

Poor ol' Bilbo.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Whose indignant riposte


----------



## Capeditiea

shot flames out


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

his smoking ****


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

his smoking ar$e


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Gandalf was not


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

nearly as amused


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

as Stimpy was


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

which exasperated Ren


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Norman Gunston interviewed


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Keith Moon until


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

a bottle got


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

broken over Frank -


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dumb All Over


----------



## Dr Johnson

the new carpet


----------



## Norman Gunston

made a big


----------



## Capeditiea

hole in the


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

room granny shared


----------



## Pat Fairlea

with Richard Strauss


----------



## Room2201974

and multiple personalities


----------



## Capeditiea

which developed a


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

rather embarrassing rash


----------



## Capeditiea

on my arm


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

………………………….. and my wife's


----------



## Guest

ability to withstand


----------



## Capeditiea

Frank Zappa songs


----------



## Pat Fairlea

And blue cheese


----------



## Guest

smelling distinctly of


----------



## Room2201974

the spice melange


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

and obstinate camels


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

obtained from parts


----------



## Dr Johnson

that other lagers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

would refuse to


----------



## Dr Johnson

reach. Meanwhile, elsewhere


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

some stout stouts


----------



## laurie

and pale ales 

......


----------



## Dr Johnson

these stout stouts


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

were no match


----------



## Dr Johnson

for the goat


----------



## Guest

with two heads.


----------



## Norman Gunston

baritone & soprano


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

and potential castrati


----------



## Room2201974

singing an aria


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

whilst tap dancing


----------



## Guest

furiously in some


----------



## Room2201974

sneakers to 4'33"


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

which actually rocks


----------



## Guest

to and fro .


----------



## Dr Johnson

hither and yon


----------



## Room2201974

around the horn


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

through the barn


----------



## Room2201974

under the radar


----------



## Capeditiea

in a toilet


----------



## Dr Johnson

in Paddington Station.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Screaming in anguish


----------



## Merl

Renee Fleming sang


----------



## Dr Johnson

until everyone begged


----------



## laurie

please stop talking


----------



## laurie

about Renee Fleming!!!


----------



## Capeditiea

Which never happened...


----------



## laurie

Ugh ... so boring!


----------



## Capeditiea

we're tortured forever...


----------



## laurie

you torture yourselves


----------



## Capeditiea

but we've only


----------



## Room2201974

just begun to......


----------



## Dr Johnson

start on Renee


----------



## Room2201974

to walk away.....


----------



## laurie

just walk away ..........


----------



## Dr Johnson

Renee. But it


----------



## Room2201974

won't happen because


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the Left Bank


----------



## Room2201974

raised interest rates


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Beyond Renee's limit


----------



## Capeditiea

by 3 bitcoin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dutch currency transfer


----------



## Capeditiea

which in turn


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

was turned into


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

……….. a bogan hunter


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

who sang soprano


----------



## Guest

hip hop style .


----------



## Dr Johnson

through a megaphone


----------



## Guest

making it all .


----------



## Dr Johnson

even worse than


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Brünnhilde's immolation scene.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

A brief pause -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Some enchanted evening


----------



## Dr Johnson

many well-dressed people


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

being slightly tipsy


----------



## Dr Johnson

are kissing quite


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

a few strangers


----------



## Room2201974

across a crowded


----------



## Dr Johnson

ship of fools


----------



## laurie

sail on, fools 


........


----------



## Dr Johnson

across the multitudinous


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

shipwrecked city seas.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Celebrated comedy duo


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Marx and Spencer


----------



## Room2201974

Nichols and May


----------



## Norman Gunston

Bud and Terence


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Martin and Lewis


----------



## laurie

were pretty hilarious!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

This Sceptred Isle


----------



## Room2201974

this earth of..


----------



## Norman Gunston

Christopher Lee's making


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

this happy breed


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

……….of men, this


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

little world, this


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

precious stone set


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

……….in the silver


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

sea, which serves


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

……………... it in the


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

……….office of a


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

………. wall or as


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

a moat defensive


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

………. to a house,


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

against the envy


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

……….of less happier


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

lands, this blessed


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

plot, this earth,


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

this realm, this


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

England! This Australia!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

She started yodeling


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kiss Me, Kate


----------



## Norman Gunston

no not there


----------



## Dr Johnson

anywhere but there


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

surely not here


----------



## Guest

unless you can .


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

………. figure out who


----------



## Merl

killed Bambi. I......................


----------



## Dr Johnson

shot the sheriff


----------



## laurie

'twas self-defense!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

This strutting rooster


----------



## Norman Gunston

had an alibi


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In several locations


----------



## laurie

near the henhouse


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

not even a


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

raccoon turned detective


----------



## Gordontrek

could have conceived


----------



## Norman Gunston

a furry creature


----------



## Room2201974

playing contrabass flute


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

quite well considering


----------



## Guest

the dissembling of


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

laughably obvious deceitfulness


----------



## Guest

which fooled only


----------



## Norman Gunston

the lonely and


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

lovestruck starlets seeking


----------



## Norman Gunston

frankincense and larceny


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

and frightfully expensive


----------



## Norman Gunston

only if caught


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

fresh never frozen


----------



## Room2201974

shaken, not stirred


----------



## Guest

and soaked in .


----------



## Room2201974

lark's tongue aspic


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

with cider vinegar


----------



## Guest

and ice nails .


----------



## Dr Johnson

and emerald fire


----------



## Guest

fed my flesh .


----------



## Dr Johnson

as if a


----------



## Guest

cloak of holes .


----------



## Dr Johnson

flew over Yatton


----------



## Guest

then got stuck .


----------



## Dr Johnson

down in the


----------



## Guest

deeper and down .


----------



## Dr Johnson

below the borderline


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

somewhere near Mexico


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

north of Melbourne


----------



## Pat Fairlea

South of sanity


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cold down there


----------



## St Matthew

Lessons are revealed


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

by Sanity Claus


----------



## Guest

we are bidden .


----------



## RogerExcellent

To know where

silent


----------



## Norman Gunston

but Now here


----------



## RogerExcellent

and No where


----------



## Norman Gunston

Where the H*ll


----------



## Dr Johnson

is the bridge?


----------



## RogerExcellent

got to cross


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

dress to impress


----------



## Room2201974

in old Soho....


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

an aging boho…...


----------



## Room2201974

traveled to Bohol


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

(in the Philippines)


----------



## Room2201974

wearing Imelda's shoes


----------



## Norman Gunston

While making soup


----------



## Room2201974

goat's head soup


----------



## Pat Fairlea

For horny diners


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and other critters


----------



## Room2201974

small furry animals


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

make tasty vittles!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Chestnuts roasting on


----------



## Norman Gunston

Arthur Browns Fire


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

- Beds are Burning -


----------



## Room2201974

Earth is turning


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

America is learning


----------



## Room2201974

Midnight Oil songs


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

(Peter Garrett's group)


----------



## Norman Gunston

No Roof Insulation


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dramatic catabatic attic?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Dad & Dave


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

from Snake Gulley


----------



## Norman Gunston

Real Rudd Country


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Edwards and Stirling


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

University of Adelaide


----------



## RogerExcellent

Gail's not amused


----------



## St Matthew

So Pratt wrestled


----------



## Norman Gunston

The bandit


----------



## Capeditiea

(with) only two words


----------



## Norman Gunston

Oh forgot enima


----------



## Norman Gunston

Early in morning


----------



## St Matthew

He said gleefully


----------



## Norman Gunston

Need coffee now


----------



## Norman Gunston

From illinios or


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Capeditiea said:


> (with) only two words


Love the irony...


----------



## St Matthew

Three words please


----------



## St Matthew

Don't break rules


----------



## St Matthew

Norman Gunston said:


> From illinios or


Very far west .


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

of being "nice"


----------



## Norman Gunston

Ok thats 6


----------



## St Matthew

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Oh honestly, Matt, rack off... prat...


Please be nice .


----------



## Norman Gunston

From Sydney. normal


----------



## Ivan Smith

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> of being "nice"


Post less works!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Norman Gunston said:


> Ok thats 6


Three not six...


----------



## Ivan Smith

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Three not six...


Edit don't count


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Hawaiian spam musubi


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Ivan Smith said:


> Edit don't count


Yes it does.....


----------



## Norman Gunston

Building tramway here


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

requires bulldozing houses


----------



## Norman Gunston

As we speak


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

of things unspoken


----------



## Norman Gunston

Moreland road melbourne


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Old School Pizza

http://www.oldschoolpizzafl.com/


----------



## Norman Gunston

With tuna topping


----------



## Norman Gunston

Must be just


----------



## Norman Gunston

What they all


----------



## Norman Gunston

Give him the


----------



## Norman Gunston

Is he guilty


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Cook Islander - normal...


----------



## Ivan Smith

Tuna eats himself


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Too much Rack


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Scumshine Knifepoint Frankganistan


----------



## RogerExcellent

KLF - Justified and Ancient


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Jams and Timelords


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Previously Justified Ancients


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

of Mu Mu …………..


----------



## Room2201974

Standby Your Jams!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jumpin Jack Jam


----------



## Ivan Smith

In a can . . . .


----------



## RogerExcellent

can the can


----------



## Prat

in the can


----------



## Guest

Can! Oh, pea. .


----------



## Prat

if you must


----------



## Norman Gunston

Do Can Can


----------



## Prat

if you can


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

do it now


----------



## Guest

otherwise, you will


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

be sorry later


----------



## Capeditiea

I've become confused


----------



## Norman Gunston

about the the


----------



## Capeditiea

abominal snowman in


----------



## Norman Gunston

a dutch oven


----------



## Guest

my **** made


----------



## Norman Gunston

the score was


----------



## Room2201974

tied in overtime


----------



## Guest

both teams: nil


----------



## Pat Fairlea

such collaborative nihilism


----------



## Room2201974

on the Nile....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with Nil Freeboard


----------



## Room2201974

playing One Nil


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

On the Ice


----------



## Guest

one misstep and......


----------



## Norman Gunston

the Dogs done


----------



## Room2201974

the cat's cata*tonic*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the Bird Flown


----------



## Capeditiea

into the face


----------



## Dr Johnson

of the chaos


----------



## Prat

Cow pats everwhere


----------



## Capeditiea

when folk decided


----------



## Prat

that rainbows are


----------



## Guest

just cosmic clag


----------



## Room2201974

of lying Leprechauns


----------



## Guest

lying like lycanthropes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

somewhere in USA


----------



## Guest

Capiditiea sleeps soundly


----------



## Prat

Cowboys are American


----------



## Room2201974

feckless country lovers


----------



## Guest

who can only .


----------



## Dr Johnson

reach out and


----------



## Prat

Be pretend Aussies


----------



## Capeditiea

while dancing to


----------



## Guest

a violently jerky


----------



## laurie

hokey pokey tune


----------



## Guest

butchered by incompetent


----------



## Guest

haiku halal avatars


----------



## Capeditiea

which suprized Capeditiea


----------



## Guest

who is normally


----------



## Guest

Not so surprised


----------



## Guest

to discover something


----------



## Capeditiea

which was suprizing


----------



## Room2201974

Meanwhile, HMS "Surprise"


----------



## laurie

took on water ..........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

turned into tram


----------



## Guest

Poe leaning by .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The *Tram* Man


----------



## Guest

, an elective autistic .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with semaphoric eyes


----------



## Dr Johnson

whom nobody understood.


----------



## Guest

The next woman .


----------



## Dr Johnson

and the last


----------



## Room2201974

periwig pated fellow


----------



## Guest

began vibrating alarmingly


----------



## Pat Fairlea

With inappropriate pleasure


----------



## Dr Johnson

as the platypus


----------



## Norman Gunston

swam towards the


----------



## Guest

bottom of the


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

sky to try


----------



## Pat Fairlea

perchance to fly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

without trying to


----------



## Pat Fairlea

emulate a pterosaur


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

With chop sticks


----------



## Room2201974

at the piano....


----------



## Guest

sat King Paimon


----------



## laurie

and his camel

........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

It must be


----------



## Room2201974

the Firesign Theatre


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Will check out


----------



## Dr Johnson

the little umbellas


----------



## Room2201974

in rum drinks



..


----------



## laurie

for tiny pirates ..........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tiny Sick Tears


----------



## Room2201974

Ninety Six Tears


----------



## Pat Fairlea

for lachrymose buccaneers


----------



## laurie

and weepy wenches


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

for the mods


----------



## Room2201974

and the Rockers


----------



## laurie

are they Mockers?


----------



## Room2201974

Ringo says yes


..


----------



## Phil loves classical

Elvis' Wikileaked emails


----------



## Room2201974

Returned to sender


----------



## laurie

no such number .......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dirty deeds done


----------



## Room2201974

by crooked realtors


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with bad hair


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just ring 36 24 36 hey


----------



## laurie

Eddie can't count!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bon Scott could


----------



## Guest

go down on .


----------



## ldiat

the large burger


----------



## Guest

, not the burgher


----------



## ldiat

then the stromboli


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

called Rosie


----------



## Room2201974

was missing a word


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Whole lotta Rosie (that better)


----------



## ldiat

Ring side Rosie


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rosie Fleming even


----------



## Room2201974

Ian Fleming's mother


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mother 0 7


----------



## Ingélou

Mother of Pearl


----------



## starthrower

It's hot outside!


----------



## Room2201974

Thought Willis Carrier!


----------



## Norman Gunston

On his unicycle


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

heading for Niagara


----------



## Ingélou

chewing Brazil nuts


----------



## ldiat

feeling very nutty


----------



## Room2201974

needing epi pen


----------



## Norman Gunston

Expanding very rapidly


----------



## Room2201974

like Hubble's ego


----------



## laurie

a gaseous star .......


----------



## Room2201974

about to explode


----------



## Merl

like Russia's dreams.


----------



## Ingélou

Sic transit gloria...


----------



## Roger Knox

Monday Monday eh


----------



## LezLee

All day tomorrow


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and the day


----------



## Room2201974

of the Triffids


----------



## Fredx2098

has been destroyed


----------



## Norman Gunston

All tonal music


----------



## LezLee

Shall be banned


----------



## Room2201974

from atonal threads


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

On Mars only


----------



## Ivan Smith

Mars needs Guitars


----------



## Room2201974

and atonal amplifiers


----------



## Ivan Smith

by the Stackfull


----------



## Roger Knox

Ivan Smith said:


> by the Stackfull


then Earth will


----------



## Ivan Smith

Spill into the


----------



## Ingélou

Cosmic Lido, and


----------



## LezLee

Everything will die


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Or be dyed?

.............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In Yellow Colours


----------



## Ingélou

the coward imagined


----------



## LezLee

Custard, ducklings, ribbon


----------



## Pat Fairlea

...old oak tree


......................


----------



## laurie

three long years


----------



## LezLee

....done my time


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

after time after


----------



## Phil loves classical

A Monotone Symphony?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

of endless duration


----------



## LezLee

Auld Lang Syne...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Old road signs
..........


----------



## LezLee

Beware, highwaymen crossing


----------



## Guest

, holding several sharp


----------



## Room2201974

keyed piano concertos


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In F Sharp


----------



## Guest

. The marshmallow blunderbuss


----------



## laurie

shot delicious bullets


----------



## Roger Knox

towards delirious hanggliders


----------



## LezLee

who descended rapidly


----------



## Pat Fairlea

down the scale


..................


----------



## LezLee

something fishy evolving


----------



## laurie

... the Trout Quintet?


----------



## LezLee

..over the rainbow


----------



## Roger Knox

the marshmallow rain


----------



## Guest

pink and puffy .


----------



## laurie

sweet and gooey


----------



## Guest

fell dripping onto


----------



## LezLee

..........
the little dog


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

called ggup Pugg


----------



## Guest

who was licking


----------



## Norman Gunston

Someone called renee


----------



## Guest

so called joker


----------



## Roger Knox

leading the pack


----------



## Guest

of tiny grandchildren


----------



## LezLee

...into the woods


----------



## Pat Fairlea

desperately seeking toadstools


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

for their tea


----------



## Guest

which poisoned them


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the end. But


----------



## Guest

just when everyone


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

was not looking


----------



## Guest

they started breathing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

all was good


----------



## Guest

until they heard


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Renee again doing


----------



## Guest

that chilling chant


----------



## Ivan Smith

some said more


----------



## Guest

East enders to .


----------



## RogerExcellent

Neighbours or Days


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sands and Hourglass


----------



## starthrower

Chinese buffet aftermath


----------



## Norman Gunston

Was very unappealing


----------



## Room2201974

and also unfulfilling


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

so they tried


----------



## LezLee

sausage and mash


----------



## Merl

at Wetherspoons Glenrothes.


----------



## LezLee

...with Irn Bru..


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

said uncover mike


----------



## Room2201974

,Times food critic,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Get a Brew


----------



## Roger Knox

no more Dithering


----------



## Room2201974

drinking Schrödinger's ale


----------



## Guest

which is either


----------



## LezLee

....here or there


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

previously known as


----------



## Guest

an interesting experiment


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in random notes


----------



## laurie

... obscure or obtuse?


----------



## Norman Gunston

To be or


----------



## Room2201974

to simply exist....


----------



## Guest

until one opens


----------



## LezLee

a downtown bar...


----------



## Luchesi

Pat Fairlea said:


> Or be dyed?
> 
> .............


You'll be dying to see this this but you have to be over 18






oops three words

dying to see


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Before being Banned (BBB)


----------



## LezLee

..... run out of town


----------



## Room2201974

for threeword violation


----------



## Roger Knox

before three seconds


----------



## LezLee

Roger Knox said:


> before three seconds


threw in towels

(oops, noticed too late )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

LezLee said:


> threw in towels
> 
> (oops, noticed too late )


But another 4'30"


----------



## Room2201974

completes drying cycle


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In a Cage


----------



## Room2201974

of ambient sounds


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> of ambient sounds


With random overtones


----------



## LezLee

...of sinister intent


----------



## Room2201974

mean microtonal merenque


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

with Atonal Cream


----------



## Room2201974

cures tonal scaling


----------



## endelbendel

what Heideggar meant


----------



## Room2201974

endelbendel said:


> what Heideggar meant


transendence constitutes selfhood?


----------



## RogerExcellent

TCS is scary


----------



## Ivan Smith

and too hairy


----------



## Room2201974

needs ego trim!


----------



## Merl

The TC moderators


----------



## LezLee

Fine upstanding people


----------



## Room2201974

"on both sides"


----------



## Norman Gunston

even Upside Down


----------



## Room2201974

or half empty







...


----------



## Norman Gunston

Its all the


----------



## Merl

same faces here


----------



## LezLee

......but that’s ok


----------



## Norman Gunston

In the. main


----------



## hpowders

moderators do banning


----------



## hpowders

watching Carol Channing


----------



## Room2201974

co-starring Dakota Fanning


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> with Atonal Cream


from private parts


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> co-starring Dakota Fanning


her new boyfriend


----------



## Norman Gunston

Not a. bouy


----------



## Roger Knox

but a ................... decoy


----------



## RogerExcellent

Made out of


----------



## hpowders

old tuna cans


----------



## LezLee

....tied with string


----------



## Norman Gunston

of old pearls


----------



## Norman Gunston

But the Pawnbroker


----------



## hpowders

Jammed the Pearl


----------



## hpowders

forgetting the girl


----------



## RogerExcellent

Was not there


----------



## Norman Gunston

Full of. Zombie


----------



## Ivan Smith

Land Down Under


----------



## hpowders

message too short


----------



## hpowders

for appropriate retort


----------



## hpowders

three word story


----------



## hpowders

covered in glory


----------



## Roger Knox

and lime-green jello


----------



## hpowders

pudding into mouth


----------



## LezLee

Eve’s or Yorkshire?


----------



## hpowders

Jello Instant Pudding!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yellow or green


----------



## Room2201974

cellophane flowers of


----------



## hpowders

nearsighted kaleidoscope eyes


----------



## Room2201974

eating marshmallow pies


----------



## hpowders

with rocking-horse people


----------



## Room2201974

wearing telescopic ties


----------



## hpowders

in tangerine skies


----------



## Room2201974

turn vanilla later


----------



## hpowders

Beatles could cater


----------



## LezLee

Pans of scouse!


----------



## Room2201974

randy scouse gits


----------



## hpowders

with marmalade bits


----------



## hpowders

from yellow submarines


----------



## hpowders

Pompeiian lava flows


----------



## Ingélou

over Pompey's toes


----------



## hpowders

making less Great


----------



## LezLee

Pumice for calluses


----------



## Ingélou

- rank gritty molasses -


----------



## Ingélou

still, Pompey rallies


----------



## hpowders

against May's Brexit


----------



## Ingélou

- stern but sexy -


----------



## hpowders

she's moderator material


----------



## Ingélou

said Pompey - *not*!


----------



## Ingélou

Whereupon May frowned.


----------



## Ingélou

Meanwhile in Cincinnati


----------



## Ingélou

the world waited.


----------



## Guest

With breath abated.


----------



## LezLee

...and balloons inflated


----------



## hpowders

within communities gated


----------



## Ingélou

and stylistically dated.


----------



## hpowders

slouches towards Bethlehem


----------



## hpowders

to be born?


----------



## Luchesi

instant karma for the superstitious


----------



## hpowders

Joyce's "Eastern enchantment"


----------



## hpowders

Luchesi said:


> instant karma for the superstitious


(three words only..... :tiphat


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> Joyce's "Eastern enchantment"


Our favourite cake,


----------



## hpowders

Araby's a Dubliner


----------



## Pat Fairlea

My thousandth post...


----------



## LezLee

...Very well done...


----------



## Sun Junqing

improve my English..


----------



## LezLee

British or American?


----------



## hpowders

Cockney, East London?


----------



## Room2201974

Southern backwoods drawl


----------



## LezLee

Scouse, Geordie, Brummie


----------



## Room2201974

Sun Junqing said:


> improve my English..


better billiard player?


----------



## hpowders

duck the slobber?


----------

